# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  The Official Ames Straw Poll Thread

## Thomas

*The schedule for the day: 
*9am Gates Open
10am Voting Begins
12pm Program Begins
4pm Voting Closes

*Speaking Schedule:
*Noon- Program Begins
12:15- Iowa GOP Chairman Matt Strawn delivers remarks
12:20- Governor Terry Branstad delivers remarks
12:30- Chairman Strawn welcomes all candidates on stage (press shot)
12:40- Senator Rick Santorum delivers remarks
1:00- Lieutenant Governor Kim Reynolds delivers remarks
*1:15- Congressman Ron Paul delivers remarks
*1:40- Congressman Steve King delivers remarks
1:50- Governor Tim Pawlenty delivers remarks
2:10- Senator Chuck Grassley delivers remarks
2:20- Congresswoman Michele Bachmann delivers remarks
2:40- Congressman Tom Latham delivers remarks
2:50- Congressman Thaddeus McCotter delivers remarks
3:15- Herman Cain delivers remarks

*Straw Poll Ballot:
*Congresswoman Michelle Bachmann
Herman Cain
Congressman Thaddeus McCotter
Congressman Ron Paul
Governor Tim Pawlenty
Senator Rick Santorum
Speaker Newt Gingrich
Governor Jon Huntsman
Governor Mitt Romney
Write-in option

_Straw Poll voting closes at 4pm. Chairman Matt Strawn will deliver the Straw Poll results on stage immediately after they've been tabulated.
_
Live Stream: http://www.c-span.org/
Live Stream and chat: http://www.justin.tv/chrisinmn#/w/1613849376

----------


## RonPaulRules

Can anyone at the straw poll upload some videos or images throughout the day? That would be kick-ass.

----------


## Thomas

> Can anyone at the straw poll upload some videos or images throughout the day? That would be kick-ass.


That would be badass. I'd like to put a map up of the place if anyone has one?

----------


## Texan4Life

> Can anyone at the straw poll upload some videos or images throughout the day? That would be kick-ass.


+1 that would be awesome

----------


## Bruno

Will do!  I am on my way up to Ames soon.  Best tips for uploading from an iphone? 

Hope to introduce the Des Moines Tea Party co-presidents to Ron Paul. I got tickets for them through Steve Bierfeldt. They will be voting for him.

----------


## >shaw

I'll be away from a computer for awhile. Any way to listen to a radio stream on my Android?

----------


## specsaregood

Picking that speaking slot just behind Santorum....caused quite a bit of head scratching and yet now it seems somewhat prescient.

----------


## Ethek

Agreed!




> Picking that speaking slot just behind Santorum....caused quite a bit of head scratching and yet now it seems somewhat prescient.

----------


## brandon

Is this in CDT?

----------


## Thomas

> Is this in CDT?


Yes

----------


## specsaregood

> Is this in CDT?


What are you doing in mexico?

----------


## Harry96

Huckabee is on Fox News now. He just said in so many words that Ron can't win the nomination and if he wins today, it invalidates the results. Of course, the entire rest of the segment was about Bachmann vs. Pawlenty. Ron at 14% can't win the nomination, but Pawlenty at 3%, despite massively greater media coverage, can? Screw that establishment shill Huckabee.

----------


## MozoVote

Oh GAG! Ticket holders gotta sit through local congress people speaking in between the presidential candidates. You really do need to be hard core, to make it through the entire program.

----------


## Bruno

They are scared, very scared.  

It comes down to organization and support.

----------


## ds21089

So is there any measure that can be taken to make sure the people counting the votes aren't paid off to give false results?

----------


## specsaregood

> They are scared, very scared.  
> 
> It comes down to organization and support.


On Mickelson's show, he said the rumor is the campaign has sold 4,500 tickets.

----------


## Bruno

> On Mickelson's show, he said the rumor is the campaign has sold 4,500 tickets.


I heard that and that was a great interview. Good forum without interrupting for him to explain positions more thoroughly. And very relaxed and jovial.

----------


## sailingaway

> Huckabee is on Fox News now. He just said in so many words that Ron can't win the nomination and if he wins today, it invalidates the results. Of course, the entire rest of the segment was about Bachmann vs. Pawlenty. Ron at 14% can't win the nomination, but Pawlenty at 3%, despite massively greater media coverage, can? Screw that establishment shill Huckabee.


From the moment I knew Huck was coming I knew he'd do that. He is a Fox frontman first, these days, and Fox is turning on every spin it can to first stop Ron from winning and second discredit any win or good showing.

But coming from someone who was a long shot fringe candidate at the last straw poll and got a bump, and is still reserving the possibility of jumping into the race, it sure comes off as sour grapes.

Furthermore, Huck has to know better.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

I'm on the bus coming in from council bluffs. Bus is pretty much full, about 35 people. Will be there in about 2 hours. Watching the original "For Liberty" right now. Will be there in about 2 hours and post more updates as I can. Looking forward to a great day!

----------


## afwjam

4500+1200(grass roots for liberty)=5700
that's very good, make it an even 6000 counting people who bought their own tickets. 10%-15% could not show up and we would still have over 5k.
Feeling pretty good about that.

----------


## sailingaway

> On Mickelson's show, he said the rumor is the campaign has sold 4,500 tickets.


The problem with those kind of rumors is that they can be started by the other side to make people complacent as well as by our own side.  Also, remember that SRLC where only half the tickets bought translated to votes?  Perry's PAC is doing a huge write in campaign, and with Perry in the race I expect dirty tricks.

----------


## specsaregood

> The problem with those kind of rumors is that they can be started by the other side to make people complacent as well as by our own side.  Also, remember that SRLC where only half the tickets bought translated to votes?  Perry's PAC is doing a huge write in campaign, and with Perry in the race I expect dirty tricks.


fair enough, but dr. paul seemed fairly coy and happy about it in the interview.  he didn't deny or discount it.

----------


## sailingaway

> So is there any measure that can be taken to make sure the people counting the votes aren't paid off to give false results?


I think the people in Iowa are straight about this, and the current and past two consequetive party chairs have endorsed Ron.  Also they invited a rep from each campaign to oversee voting.  Now if someone hacked voting machines it is always theoretically possible, but at some point you have done all you can do.

----------


## Ethek

> I'm on the bus coming in from council bluffs. Bus is pretty much full, about 35 people. Will be there in about 2 hours. Watching the original "For Liberty" right now. Will be there in about 2 hours and post more updates as I can. Looking forward to a great day!


Great to hear that For Liberty is getting showcased to the participants! Way to get the supporters fired up.

----------


## Paulatized

> On Mickelson's show, he said the rumor is the campaign has sold 4,500 tickets.


How do you figure that will translate into actual votes?  Will almost all of those show up and vote?  Will there be some undecideds that will add to that number? Would that be enough to win?  

Excuse me, I'm just nervous..................

----------


## sailingaway

> fair enough, but dr. paul seemed fairly coy and happy about it in the interview.  he didn't deny or discount it.


And he may have known, or not.  Well, I'll stop cutting numbers out of people's posts if there has already been a tv interview on it.... I just logged in, pretty much.

----------


## ds21089

> The problem with those kind of rumors is that they can be started by the other side to make people complacent as well as by our own side.  Also, remember that SRLC where only half the tickets bought translated to votes?  Perry's PAC is doing a huge write in campaign, and with Perry in the race I expect dirty tricks.


Not to mention Colbert saying to write-in "Parry"..but think about it.. you know the people counting the votes will just go "oh they must've meant Rick P*e*rry" and give them credit for it. The corporations are in full swing to do anything they can to tamper with the results, that's why I'm hoping there's something in place like true supporters of each candidate allowed to each count the votes to make sure it isn't rigged.

----------


## Dianne

So ole Bilderberg Perry is going to announce today, attempting to steal the news coverage of the straw poll.     That's all CNN is talking about right now.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Jesse Benton says the campaign only sold 2,750. Hopefully, he's purposely understating.

----------


## specsaregood

> And he may have known, or not.  Well, I'll stop cutting numbers out of people's posts if there has already been a tv interview on it.... I just logged in, pretty much.


yeah it was in the last 10min or so of the radio interview yesterday.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-the-radio-now

----------


## Bruno

Anyone willing to upload pics if I email them to you from my iphone? If so, PM me. 

Edit: brenton will help, thanks! 

It's an absolutely perfect day, btw! 73 and sunny with a breeze.

Storm clouds north, hope they clear or pass through quickly.

----------


## king_nothing_

> Not to mention Colbert saying to write-in "Parry"..but think about it.. you know the people counting the votes will just go "oh they must've meant Rick P*e*rry" and give them credit for it.


I thought the same thing when I saw Colbert's ad.  He's an idiot for telling people to do that.

----------


## cdc482

May the best man win.
It'd be a nice change of pace.

----------


## sailingaway

> Anyone willing to upload pics if I email them to you from my iphone? If so, PM me. 
> 
> Edit: brenton will help, thanks! 
> 
> It's an absolutely perfect day, btw! 73 and sunny with a breeze.
> 
> Storm clouds north, hope they clear or pass through quickly.


I'll pm you

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Ron Paul attraction at Ames for the kiddies:

----------


## sailingaway

> I thought the same thing when I saw Colbert's ad.  He's an idiot for telling people to do that.


He couldn't care less who wins.  Perry has a HUGE write in push going, though.

love the slide!! ^^^

----------


## crhoades

> Ron Paul attraction at Ames for the kiddies:


 Also read where they have a dunk bernanke booth.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Jesse Benton says the campaign only sold 2,750. Hopefully, he's purposely understating.


Seems that way:




> Paul campaign manager Jesse Benton said they bought 2,750 tickets from the state party, but Paul rivals contend the number is higher than that.


Someone here said it was really over 4,000.

----------


## anewvoice

I'm seeing the word "non-binding" all over the news now regarding Ames.  Another way to delegitimize the results.  Does anyone else think iowans would be pissed that the media is now marginalizing their state?

----------


## brenton

via Bruno:

----------


## Bruno

Huge  Ron Paul sign off the exits! All RP and Santorum, Ron's outnumber.

----------


## brenton



----------


## thehighwaymanq

This is going to be an awesome day! Looking forward to spending the next 10 hours with the RPF family!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

C-SPAN playing Bachman's speech from yesterday right now. 

This gay activist went off on Mr. Bachmann! WOW

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Bni-9I-NY

----------


## Thomas

tpaw looked so uncomfortable flipping burgers lol and damn is bachmann's voice annoying

----------


## Ethek

Twitter hashtags to watch ,  #iastrawpoll #ames @dmrcaucus @repronpaul

----------


## dusman

Should have some video coming out of the event today. I know my brother is there with his camera rig and should have photos coming from Gage, I'm sure.

----------


## nocompromises

I am too! Today is going to be an exciting day!

----------


## Inkblots

What time do the speeches start?

----------


## brenton



----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> 


Close up of Bernanke dunk tank please.

Still haven't seen it.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

FYI- been watching MSNBC the last couple days and its a total and complete Ron Paul blackout.

Also, I believe Perry is speaking at the same time as Ron Paul and so the media will more than likely change over.

----------


## king_nothing_

> 


Edward Norton?

----------


## king_nothing_

> Also, I believe Perry is speaking at the same time as Ron Paul and so the media will more than likely change over.


Are you $#@!ing kidding me...

----------


## JamesButabi

haha almost does look like Eddie

----------


## brenton

All these images are via Bruno:
http://brenton76180.imgur.com/ames_f...aul_2012#6jW6x

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Are you $#@!ing kidding me...


Perry to speak at 1, Ron to speak at 1:15

----------


## Inkblots

^^
"Ron Paul HOTDOGS Restore America Now"

Ha ha ha, Ron Paul is so awesome, even his hot dogs are restoring America.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Perry to speak at 1, Ron to speak at 1:15


What else could you expect from Bilderberg Perry?

----------


## Margo37

> FYI- been watching MSNBC the last couple days and its a total and complete Ron Paul blackout.


Less than an hour ago MSNBC reporter was asked who had the most energy,  buzz,  excitement and he replied Ron Paul,
he expected he would win this but go no further.    Fox just said the same and RP coming up...........

(I hate watching  these stations)

----------


## ds21089

> ^^
> "Ron Paul HOTDOGS Restore America Now"
> 
> Ha ha ha, Ron Paul is so awesome, even his hot dogs are restoring America.


Freedom Franks

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Less than an hour ago MSNBC reporter was asked who had the most energy,  buzz,  excitement and he replied Ron Paul,
> he expected he would win this but go no further.    Fox just said the same and RP coming up...........
> 
> (I hate watching  these stations)


Really? Different reporters I guess.

I saw at least 4 segments over the past 2 days with no mention of Ron.

----------


## brenton

from Bruno: these are people lining up for ron paul tickets, he's running up voters to the entrance.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

C-SPAN 5 minutes ago.

Caller "Forget Ron Paul, he wants to do away with Social Security. I am voting for Dennis Kucinich because he is getting us out of wars"

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## botounami

YES! Looks great!

----------


## anewvoice

> from Bruno: these are people lining up for ron paul tickets, he's running up voters to the entrance.


Can someone explain this part?  Are the people in line buying NEW tickets, meaning above whatever amount the official campaign has distributed?

----------


## Texan4Life

Great pics!!!

..anyone have a link the the thread that had link t all of the live streams?

----------


## brenton

> Close up of Bernanke dunk tank please.
> 
> Still haven't seen it.


i don't know if it's actually a bernake dunking tank, if it is i don't see him but here it is:

----------


## AdamT

Buses on 35 into Ames, not sure which candidate.

----------


## trey4sports

> Great pics!!!
> 
> ..anyone have a link the the thread that had link t all of the live streams?



this guy is supposed to stream the event later today. http://www.beyouonline.com/tunein.html

----------


## sailingaway

> Jesse Benton says the campaign only sold 2,750. Hopefully, he's purposely understating.


I doubt he's understating.  Hopefully more people will come with them, because inevitably some won't show. Now I'm worried...

----------


## Margo37

> Really? Different reporters I guess.
> 
> I saw at least 4 segments over the past 2 days with no mention of Ron.


You're right, usually blacked out so this was a surprise,  unless to make us complacent.
If he wins  he'll never be mentioned there again.  Maybe nowhere.    2007 Deja vu

----------


## brenton

the good dr himself!

----------


## king_nothing_

> Perry to speak at 1, Ron to speak at 1:15


I just heard he's announcing at 1:00 PM in _South Carolina_, though.  That's 12:00 PM CST.

----------


## Shane Harris

> Perry to speak at 1, Ron to speak at 1:15


that doesnt take into account the time zone change i believe?

----------


## sailingaway

> You're right, usually blacked out so this was a surprise,  unless to make us complacent.
> If he wins  he'll never be mentioned there again.  Maybe nowhere.    2007 Deja vu


He'll be mentioned in an aside during a story all about how Perry coming in changes the whole field so now it doesn't matter any more....

But at this point I'm nervous he WON'T come in first or second, so I'll worry about media spin later.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Ron on Fox News right now!

----------


## Thomas

ron on fox

----------


## Elwar

> Buses on 35 into Ames, not sure which candidate.


It says on the top right of the back of the bus "Carroll"

It is Carroll Paul's bus.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

> It says on the top right of the back of the bus "Carroll"
> 
> It is Carroll Paul's bus.


Just a guess but I think Carroll might be a city

----------


## Elwar

Thank you for the pics by the way. 

You guys rock!

----------


## brenton



----------


## thehighwaymanq

He needs to stop saying "Business cycle" and "liquidate debt" without explaining it.

Quotes:

"I've been bugging the Federal Reserve and Bernake for years" 

"Perry part of status-quo and everybody knows that. He will dilute vote of conventional politicians."

"I keep talking about how horrible these wars are"

"In freedom we can find answers and in peace we can find prosperity."

"History is with me. Paper money never lasts. Most of history has picked gold"

"People are in the midst of losing faith in the fiat money system. There is going to be a demand in monetary reform"

"I want young people to be able to opt of social entitlements. Republicans want us opting out of Obamacare, we should opt out of Social Security. We can save enough money by bringing our troops home and not hurt those who are dependent on government welfare." (Summarized)

"[Rand Paul] He's pretty good with politics"

----------


## libertyfanatic

Just saw some pics from Bachmann's facebook page. It looks like they have a pretty big crowd.

----------


## sailingaway

According to media, Bachmann is currently leading in attendees and volunteers.

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/polit...aw-poll/41237/

Ron's buses are still on the road, many of them, still, I'm biting my fingernails.  Before yesterday, second would have been fantastic, and it still is better than about half of the media says Ron is expected to do, but since Ron jumped in intrade....it will have as much negative press as positive, given the media slant to begin with.

----------


## specsaregood

> He needs to stop saying "Business cycle" and "liquidate debt" without explaining it.


I'm not so sure.  When he says business cycle (especially in debates) he usually leads with, "you need to know what the business cycle is...".
It is one of those things where he is attempting to get people to educate themselves.    I would even wonder how many people searched for "what is the business cycle" after he said it in the debate.    Liquidate debt I think is a concept that many people are familiar with, bankrupty/reorginization chap. 7/13 are pretty mainstream concepts.

----------


## brenton

http://brenton76180.imgur.com/ames_f...aul_2012#FzuP3 all of the pics in this album!

----------


## Bruno

Just talked to a local reporter. Told him not to downplay if Ron wins.  "Don't worry, we won't do that, that's the national guys. We are local and will be fair "

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> I'm not so sure.  When he says business cycle (especially in debates) he usually leads with, "you need to know what the business cycle is...".
> It is one of those things where he is attempting to get people to educate themselves.    I would even wonder how many people searched for "what is the business cycle" after he said it in the debate.    Liquidate debt I think is a concept that many people are familiar with, bankrupty/reorginization chap. 7/13 are pretty mainstream concepts.


I don't know. The average American voter will google Ron Paul, but I strongly doubt people will look into business cycle or debt liquidation. He needs to dumb down the message just a little.

----------


## Agorism

idk if I like Drudge's picture he has of Paul right now.

----------


## botounami

Getting very nervous.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

A tough and anxiety inducing day, to be sure. It's hard to get anything done today while waiting for the fateful hour.

Lots of rumors swirling around about the number of tickets sold by RP's campaign, but I haven't seen any sources?

----------


## mstrmac1

> http://brenton76180.imgur.com/ames_f...aul_2012#FzuP3 all of the pics in this album!


Thanks! 

MORE PLEASE!:collins:

----------


## Agorism

Look at Drudge

----------


## nyrgoal99

> 4500+1200(grass roots for liberty)=5700
> that's very good, make it an even 6000 counting people who bought their own tickets. 10%-15% could not show up and we would still have over 5k.
> Feeling pretty good about that.


This is fantastic.  Hope it is correct.  If it is, even with 20K votes we would be at 25%

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> According to media, Bachmann is currently leading in attendees and volunteers.
> 
> ttp://www.theatlanticwire.com/politics/2011/08/five-most-bitter-feuds-todays-iowa-straw-poll/41237/


It says that, but links to a Twitter post as its source that says nothing of the sort:




> Bachmann staff shooing away people handing out signs for other things on their land. Told by straw poll staff candidates control 64 feet of concrete out in front of their tents

----------


## brenton



----------


## Jandrsn21

Veterans for Paul billboard is sweeeeeet! Nice pie graph showing the ownage!

----------


## amjwh99

Some guy got interviewed on MSNBC from the straw poll...

*Question from host:* “What about the Ron Paul Factor? I’ve had some suggest here that he will come out on top. There’s a lot of buzz out there about him and he’s very organized.”

*Charlie:* “Ron Paul does well at straw polls but simply doesn’t win primaries and caucuses and the thing about Ron Paul, I’ve been to two of his events this week that he spoke at. You get a sense he’s not running to win the nomination or election, even though I’m sure he would take it. He’s got an agenda. He’s got issues he wants to talk about. I don’t think he’s under any delusion that he will win the republican nomination. He’s about advancing the issues that feel important to him. “

----------


## brenton

posting them as bruno sends them to me! these are ron's grandchildren.

----------


## hillertexas

> 


I wonder what the orange hats mean....

----------


## Jandrsn21

> 



IS that a Ron Paul manikin!?

----------


## specsaregood

> I don't know. The average American voter will google Ron Paul, but I strongly doubt people will look into business cycle or debt liquidation. He needs to dumb down the message just a little.


Maybe, but his strength has never been with people unwilling to do a little self-education. But rather influencing those that do self-educate who then go on to educate their friends, family, associates.
Related graphs:
Search trends for "business cycle"

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> i wonder what the orange hats mean....


The NRA.

----------


## JTforRP

Loving the amount of dark blue I'm seein on Fox right now! Ron Paul supporters everywhere! Stay positive folks!

----------


## Texan4Life

> posting them as bruno sends them to me! These are ron's grandchildren.


win

----------


## WilliamC

Fox News isn't able to ignore Ron Paul this time around, that's for sure!

----------


## specsaregood

> posting them as bruno sends them to me! these are ron's grandchildren.


i wonder who made those dresses.

----------


## ord33

Fox is reporting that Rick Perry's announcement speech will be exactly at the same time Ron Paul is scheduled to speak at the Straw Poll.

----------


## hillertexas

Those dresses are really great!!!




> The NRA.


Thanks

----------


## ProBlue33



----------


## brenton



----------


## LibertyEagle

> Some guy got interviewed on MSNBC from the straw poll...
> 
> *Question from host:* “What about the Ron Paul Factor? I’ve had some suggest here that he will come out on top. There’s a lot of buzz out there about him and he’s very organized.”
> 
> *Charlie:* “Ron Paul does well at straw polls but simply doesn’t win primaries and caucuses and the thing about Ron Paul, I’ve been to two of his events this week that he spoke at. You get a sense he’s not running to win the nomination or election, even though I’m sure he would take it. He’s got an agenda. He’s got issues he wants to talk about. *I don’t think he’s under any delusion that he will win the republican nomination.* He’s about advancing the issues that feel important to him. “


What the hell?

----------


## amjwh99

Ron Paul on Fox News at 12:30 EST

----------


## specsaregood

> Fox is reporting that Rick Perry's announcement speech will be exactly at the same time Ron Paul is scheduled to speak at the Straw Poll.


Really, what more could be said here about who the actual frontrunner is?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Did anyone just see C-Span? If that was Ron Paul's area it looked like a ton of people.

----------


## sailingaway

I'm concerned about all the people there for Bachmann and am telling myself it is Minnesota people.  The campaign asked us not to come from out of state.  All the same, not happy.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Fox is reporting that Rick Perry's announcement speech will be exactly at the same time Ron Paul is scheduled to speak at the Straw Poll.


Oh, I'm sure that is a coincidence.  ugh.

----------


## hillertexas

> Did anyone just see C-Span? If that was Ron Paul's area it looked like a ton of people.


I did!   And then they cut to an interview with a guy in a dark room LOL.  The Ron area was packed!!

----------


## V3n

I wish I was there so bad!! Ron Paul on Fox at 12:30!

What's your source ProBlue33?

----------


## king_nothing_

> Fox is reporting that Rick Perry's announcement speech will be exactly at the same time Ron Paul is scheduled to speak at the Straw Poll.


They said Perry was announcing at 1:00 PM in *SC*, didn't they?  That's noon in Iowa.  Ron is speaking at 1:15 PM Iowa time.

----------


## brenton



----------


## sailingaway

Here are the dresses Ron's granddaughters made for the straw poll!

----------


## king_nothing_

That's an interesting belt Rand has.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Great pin Rand! Haha

----------


## trey4sports

> 





The tea party hobbit strikes again

----------


## wgadget

I also read somewhere that PERRY'S announcement WILL be televised on "several" tv stations.  LIKE ANYBODY CARES?  WTF.

I hope Iowans throw rotten tomatoes at him tomorrow when he shows up.  

BTW, Ron Paul is front and center headline news on Drudge Report.  Limbaugh is going into spasms.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

How great is it that we have Rand on our side!

No other candidate has someone so large backing them.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron's speaking at 2:15 EST, Perry 1:00 EST. Shouldn't be a conflict, I don't think.

----------


## blabam

> 


:collins:

----------


## Jandrsn21

> How great is it that we have Rand on our side!
> 
> No other candidate has someone so large backing them.


You are so dead on! Rand is a juggernaut!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Hey! 

Remember this song for 2007. Great memories!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t724bHjCa-I

----------


## Slutter McGee

> posting them as bruno sends them to me! these are ron's grandchildren.


Please post age of grandchild on the far right. Thankyou.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## wgadget

Does the Paul campaign sell patterns for these dresses?  I WANT ONE!

----------


## JTforRP

Those dresses are pretty legit.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Does the Paul campaign sell patterns for these dresses?  I WANT ONE!


Supposedly, all the Paul's went to Iowa with the same shirt. And the girls all made dresses out of the shirts. I am guessing that is what they did. 

They really should sell them on the site!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

http://twitter.com/#!/TimAlbrechtIA/...15234689544193




> Ron Paul tent predicting 14k turnout today. #iastrawpoll

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## amjwh99

Ron Paul on Fox News! Right after the break!

----------


## davidt!

A lot of Orange shirts there. Who's repping Orange?

----------


## amjwh99

> http://twitter.com/#!/TimAlbrechtIA/...15234689544193


14K turnout for Ron Paul? Or 14K total at the event!?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> 14K turnout for Ron Paul? Or 14K total at the event!?


No clue. That's just what somebody from Iowa tweeted. He works in the Governor's office.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> 14K turnout for Ron Paul? Or 14K total at the event!?


For the event.  Politico said if the overall turnout is closer to 10,000, Ron Paul will probably win; and if it's closer to 20,000, Bachmann will probably win.

It's funny that Pawlenty's supporters went with Gaddafi-green as their color.

----------


## Elwar

> Ron Paul on Fox News! Right after the break!


Ron Paul is getting more exposure today on Fox than he got through the whole 2007 campaign.

----------


## sailingaway

Per twitter:




> IAFreedomReport Iowa Freedom Report 
>  by 300MDollarP
> 2 biggest crowds: @repronpaul + @strongamerica #iastrawpoll


However, Bachmann has been sending supporters to the strong America busses.....

----------


## thehighwaymanq

He is on now! Has was on 45 minutes ago. 

SAME STATION TWICE IN AN HOUR!!!!!!

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul is getting more exposure today on Fox than he got through the whole 2007 campaign.


 Fox *Business*. On Fox NEWS Huck says it's meaningless even if Ron wins.  Ha.  Ron is in third in Iowa polling. Huck was near the bottom of the list when he got second in Ames.  Who is he to talk?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> However, Bachmann has been sending supporters to the strong America busses.....


What's "strong America"?  Are they working for a specific candidate?

----------


## Elwar

> What's "strong America"?  Are they working for a specific candidate?


That is the Gold's Gym PAC...they want Americans to be strong.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Ron Paul schedule:

11:40 - Fox interview with Neil Cavuto
12:00 - Speech at Ron Paul tent
12:30 - Fox interview
1:15 - Straw Poll Speech

----------


## pauliticalfan

Does anyone have a crowd shot of the Ron Paul area vs. Bachmann?

----------


## Agorism

We should drudge the Ron paul Grand Daughters.

Would be a better pic than the one he has up

----------


## thehighwaymanq

CSPAN 2 minutes ago:

"Congressman Paul is serving hot dogs and baked beans"

----------


## amjwh99

> Ron Paul schedule:
> 
> 11:40 - Fox interview with Neil Cavuto
> 12:00 - Speech at Ron Paul tent
> 12:30 - Fox interview
> *1:15 - Straw Poll Speech*




I think that's going to be 1:15 CDT - so 2:15 EST

----------


## brenton

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=dnms6e&s=7

----------


## thehighwaymanq

CSPAN -  (1 minute ago)

"If Paul finishes strong here todasy, that is going to give an *artificially* high sense of what his support is. But he needs to show he is a viable grassroots option to Romney"

----------


## lucky_bg

> I'm on the bus coming in from council bluffs. Bus is pretty much full, about 35 people. Will be there in about 2 hours. Watching the original "For Liberty" right now. Will be there in about 2 hours and post more updates as I can. Looking forward to a great day!


+rep
thank you

----------


## afmatt

Stuck at work till 10:30PM local/2:30PM central. Keep on posting updates ya'll, I'm following this as much as I can between tasks 
Thanks for everyone keeping us updated!

----------


## hillertexas

> Ron Paul schedule: 1:15 - Straw Poll Speech


Randy Travis will sing at around 1:30 p.m.     What a nice Christian thing for Michele to do. (sarcasm)

----------


## brenton

Bruno says "Just introduced Rand to the co-presidents of the Des Moines Tea Party"

----------


## pfosse

That was powerful!

----------


## Chieppa1

> Please post age of grandchild on the far right. Thankyou.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


Agreed.




> Fox *Business*. On Fox NEWS Huck says it's meaningless even if Ron wins.  Ha.  Ron is in third in Iowa polling. Huck was near the bottom of the list when he got second in Ames.  Who is he to talk?


Um, actually Fox NEWS. Twice.

----------


## Elwar

Did I see a Ron Paul blimp in the background on C-SPAN?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

We need to push around this picture of the girls in dresses! I just showed my mother and she went crazy! People like to see the family involved! We need the kids and Carol to have a large image in this campaign.

----------


## brenton

*for those who haven't seen, here's the whole gallery*: http://brenton76180.imgur.com/ames_f...aul_2012#S52LA

----------


## Bruno

+ rep to brenton for loading these for us as I take them!   Thanks so much!

----------


## ord33

> They said Perry was announcing at 1:00 PM in *SC*, didn't they?  That's noon in Iowa.  Ron is speaking at 1:15 PM Iowa time.


My mistake then....Sorry for the confusion.

----------


## sailingaway

straw poll ballot: 

http://yfrog.com/keabshnj

----------


## WilliamC

Sad but true, Ron Paul's extended family could be a tremendous asset were he to chose to use them to promote himself.

It's up to him and his family of course, but hey, if the Palins can become part of popular culture why not the Paul's?

----------


## Margo37

> Randy Travis will sing at around 1:30 p.m.     What a nice Christian thing for Michele to do. (sarcasm)


She has free tickets,  nice looking,  posted on her website. 

http://michelebachmann.com/images/VI...structions.pdf

(Sorry if this is elsewhere, didn't read all threads yet.)

----------


## wgadget

How many people showed up to vote?

----------


## hazek

When will the results be announced, will they do it today already or does it take longer?

----------


## trey4sports

per c-span you can't enter her tent for the entertainment unless you register with her group and then vote....

----------


## Ranger29860

Its kinda creepy how The Collins is in almost every pic that has been posted....

----------


## trey4sports

> When will the results be announced, will they do it today already or does it take longer?


5 or 6 central i've heard.

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

> per c-span you can't enter her tent for the entertainment unless you register with her group and then vote....


Sad and pathetic.  wow

----------


## Agorism

Bachmann sends out press photo

----------


## ChiefJustice

> Bachman sends out press photo


LMFAO. Good stuff.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Bachman sends out press photo


sssssooooooooooooo wrong!

----------


## ds21089

> Bachman sends out press photo


L:collins:L

----------


## hazek

> 5 or 6 central i've heard.


cool, ty

----------


## Canderson

just said on cspan 12 to 15 k in attendance.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Tweets from @EdMorrissey




> Ron Paul's campaign has a huge footprint at the straw poll grounds.





> Saw a lot of green Pawlenty t-shirts out on the grounds. They may have a decent showing here today. Saw more Paul shirts, though.


Keep it up, folks!

----------


## wgadget

That's ALL??  So Ron WINS IT!!!  I read something that said the fewer there are, the better for RON....WOOT.

----------


## brenton

> + rep to brenton for loading these for us as I take them!   Thanks so much!


np, thank you for supplying us with them!

----------


## RM918

> That's ALL??  So Ron WINS IT!!!  I read something that said the fewer there are, the better for RON....WOOT.


Man I am holding back my optimism. I'm betting 3rd.

----------


## hillertexas

..

----------


## Canderson

media talk seems to be talking of a Bachmann flop, citing her dip in the polls, Perrys entrance, a loss to Paul could send her on her way to Cain's area of second tier candidates

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> That's ALL??  So Ron WINS IT!!!  I read something that said the fewer there are, the better for RON....WOOT.


12,000-15,000 is a lot more encouraging than if it was 20,000.

Think Paul is going to win.

----------


## brenton

best pic yet i think!

----------


## Agorism

Last time crows was 30000 but around 15000 voted.

I assume that's the projection of actual votes? Otherwise it would be really low.

----------


## angelatc

What time do the speeches start?  CSPAN just said Ron was going to speak first, but that's not right is it?

----------


## brenton

press covering the dunking booth.

----------


## Elwar

> What time do the speeches start?  CSPAN just said Ron was going to speak first, but that's not right is it?


Ron Paul speaks at 2:15 EDT. It starts at 2:00 EDT with the straw poll chairwoman.

----------


## icon124

Well they are behind on speaking and looks like they will be awhile judging from CSPAN that place isn't even 1/2 way filled up yet and lines are still at the doors.  Ron Paul speaks second.  This should be a good thing since Perry is "coincidentally" speaking at the same time as Paul.  Unless Perry is "delayed" as well LOL

----------


## hillertexas

> What time do the speeches start?  CSPAN just said Ron was going to speak first, but that's not right is it?


I heard that too... I hope that Ron waits awhile as I'm sure plenty of people are still getting there tickets and stuff.  He was scheduled to speak at 1:15.  Santorum was supposed to open, but CSPAN said he was now like 5th or something.

The original schedule
Iowa Straw Poll Speaking Schedule:
Noon- Program Begins
12:15- Iowa GOP Chairman Matt Strawn delivers remarks
12:20- Governor Terry Branstad delivers remarks
12:30- Chairman Strawn welcomes all candidates on stage (press shot)
12:40- Senator Rick Santorum delivers remarks
1:00- Lieutenant Governor Kim Reynolds delivers remarks
1:15- Congressman Ron Paul delivers remarks
1:40- Congressman Steve King delivers remarks
1:50- Governor Tim Pawlenty delivers remarks
2:10- Senator Chuck Grassley delivers remarks
2:20- Congresswoman Michele Bachmann delivers remarks
2:40- Congressman Tom Latham delivers remarks
2:50- Congressman Thaddeus McCotter delivers remarks
3:15- Herman Cain delivers remarks
Straw Poll voting closes at 4pm. Chairman Matt Strawn will deliver the Straw Poll results on stage immediately after they’ve been tabulated.

EDIT: LOOK LIKE CSPAN WAS MISTAKEN, RON WILL SPEAK 2ND AT 1:15pm + add on any delays (18 minutes of it so far)

----------


## Elwar

Ron Paul speaks first but I see a lot of Pawlenty people sitting up in the front rows. Might want to get Ron Paul folks in there.

----------


## ord33

Americans for Rick Perry shirt at the Fed Reserve dunking booth?!

----------


## Corey

I don't buy that nonsense about Ron having a better chance with less turnout.  It's just more spin to downplay a potential victory.

----------


## Canderson

> I don't buy that nonsense about Ron having a better chance with less turnout.  It's just more spin to downplay a potential victory.


true, of all those actively running, hes #1 in national polls

----------


## wgadget

> Well they are behind on speaking and looks like they will be awhile judging from CSPAN that place isn't even 1/2 way filled up yet and lines are still at the doors.  Ron Paul speaks second.  This should be a good thing since Perry is "coincidentally" speaking at the same time as Paul.  Unless Perry is "delayed" as well LOL


Scary Perry is speaking now...And he SURE IS scary...

I guess Scary Perry was too stupid to figure out the difference in time zones...LOL

----------


## wgadget

> Americans for Rick Perry shirt at the Fed Reserve dunking booth?!


Are you joking?

----------


## brenton



----------


## Restore-America-NOW

> Scary Perry is speaking now...And he SURE IS scary...
> 
> I guess Scary Perry was too stupid to figure out the difference in time zones...LOL



Very scary. He just gives off an evil vibe...

----------


## Elwar

Main event starting now. Live on C-SPAN.

----------


## wstrucke

He sounds like Bush

----------


## Badger Paul

Are their a lot of Santorum people?

----------


## JK/SEA

Santorum at 1:40....Ron up 2nd at 2:15....this, according to CSPAN just now.  Seems they're running behind schedule though.

----------


## Elwar

Audience forced to say "For Liberty"!

----------


## Elwar

> Santorum at 1:40....Ron up 2nd at 2:15....this, according to CSPAN just now.  Seems they're running behind schedule though.


It is currently 12:20 CST.

----------


## wstrucke

> Santorum at 1:40....Ron up 2nd at 2:15....this, according to CSPAN just now.  Seems they're running behind schedule though.


It would be helpful if everyone quoting times would include the appropriate time zone.  We're watching events in South Carolina and Iowa right now so it's a bit confusing.

----------


## White Bear Lake

> It is currently 12:20 CST.



No, it's 12:20 Central Time.

----------


## ord33

> Are you joking?


Nope, not joking, check out the guy throwing - wearing a Rick Perry shirt.



(I am assuming that is the Paul booth with the guy with the Bernake head in the dunking booth. That is the way it was portrayed in the original photo/post)

----------


## Badger Paul

Look at that picture of Perry and ask yourself if you that as President for four years?

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Bachmann sends out press photo


can't stop laughing!

----------


## Exponent

> Americans for Rick Perry shirt at the Fed Reserve dunking booth?!





> Are you joking?


Yeah, check out this post from just a bit earlier, the guy throwing the ball has on a Rick Perry shirt.  The more people from other candidates hanging out around the Ron Paul area, the better.  (As long as they aren't causing trouble, of course!)  Might earn us some conversion votes!

[Edit:  I'm slow.]

----------


## ds21089

omg.. watching the c-span stream and as they said  "elect a president to the white house" and showed a pic of Ron directly before a pic of the white house... That was amazing.

----------


## angelatc

Did this speaker just say "beerocrats?"

----------


## acptulsa

> No, it's 12:20 Central Time.


Yeah, it's kind of CDT this time of year.

----------


## hillertexas

> omg.. watching the c-span stream and as they said  "elect a president to the white house" and showed a pic of Ron directly before a pic of the white house... That was amazing.


subliminal awesomeness

----------


## brenton

Bruno says: This is Liberty, a service dog for injured vets, at a charity tent

----------


## boneyard bill

Carl Cameron said the same thing. Apparently that's the Fox News line. Don't vote for Ron Paul because it will invalidate the straw poll altogether.

----------


## brenton

Ron's busses.

----------


## harikaried

> Noon- Program Begins
> 12:15- Iowa GOP Chairman Matt Strawn delivers remarks
> 12:20- Governor Terry Branstad delivers remarks
> 12:30- Chairman Strawn welcomes all candidates on stage (press shot)
> 12:40- Senator Rick Santorum delivers remarks
> 1:00- Lieutenant Governor Kim Reynolds delivers remarks
> 1:15- Congressman Ron Paul delivers remarks
> 1:40- Congressman Steve King delivers remarks
> 1:50- Governor Tim Pawlenty delivers remarks
> ...


Seems like they're ~10 minutes behind schedule for now.

----------


## KramerDSP

Tweet from one hour ago:

PhilipRucker Philip Rucker 
by 300MDollarP
voter says @MicheleBachmann promised free food, music & golf cart rides. Says so far, no food, no music & carts shut down. #iastrawpoll

----------


## Paulatized

> Nope, not joking, check out the guy throwing - wearing a Rick Perry shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> (I am assuming that is the Paul booth with the guy with the Bernake head in the dunking booth. That is the way it was portrayed in the original photo/post)


Yeah, I read somewhere that Perry volunteers were out in force wearing maroon and orange trying to get people to write in Perry.  It's probably more fun to hang around Ron's tent though. Ha.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Very scary. He just gives off an evil vibe...


Let's caption this pic

----------


## Bruno

> Tweet from one hour ago:
> 
> PhilipRucker Philip Rucker 
> by 300MDollarP
> voter says @MicheleBachmann promised free food, music & golf cart rides. Says so far, no food, no music & carts shut down. #iastrawpoll


Talked to a MN reporter who said tents were overcrowded, people out in the sun and upset.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron Paul was just on stage with the other candidates. I don't know why..

----------


## AdamT

The Collins sighting.

----------


## wgadget

> tweet from one hour ago:
> 
> Philiprucker philip rucker 
> by 300mdollarp
> voter says @michelebachmann promised free food, music & golf cart rides. Says so far, no food, no music & carts shut down. #iastrawpoll


roflmao

----------


## Paulatized

> Talked to a MN reporter who said tents were overcrowded, people out in the sun and upset.


Tent crowded??? That's not good.  How many does it take to be crowded?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Why wasn't Pawlenty on stage?

----------


## KramerDSP

FixAaron Aaron Blake 
I'm just saying: Judging by the number of people wearing Ron Paul shirts, he has a chance to win. #iastrawpoll #ames

mmartin51 Mike Martin 
Ron Paul doesn't look like he's feeling well. #strawpoll

ReverseAffect Jon Ibrahim 
Ron Paul is destroying this #iowastrawpoll

Coolest thing at #iastrawpoll RT @gsmithVE RT @cyndeZu: MT @ZekeJMiller: Ron Paul has a dunk tank with a guy with a Bernanke mask on.

----------


## wgadget

Hey, guys...Take a second and help fix this poll. 

Can RICK PERRY BEAT OBAMA?  (Which is a LOADED question, since he's not even the nominee.)  

It's polling over 80% YES.  

http://www.640wgst.com/cc-common/new...rticle=8961004

----------


## Bruno

> Yeah, check out this post from just a bit earlier, the guy throwing the ball has on a Rick Perry shirt.  The more people from other candidates hanging out around the Ron Paul area, the better.  (As long as they aren't causing trouble, of course!)  Might earn us some conversion votes!
> 
> [Edit:  I'm slow.]


Yes, I took that pic and those young Perry supporters (future RP supporters)  were having fun at our tanks.

----------


## Nate

> Very scary. He just gives off an evil vibe...


Definitely. Very Scary Perry.

----------


## Bruno

> Tent crowded??? That's not good.  How many does it take to be crowded?


  Bachmann's tent,  not Ron's 


Not sure, I will make my way over to her tent. Charging phone now, took a lot of pics.

----------


## Original_Intent

I hate this melodramatic crap...let them speak, don't make a freaking commercial.

edit: ah this is part of Santorum's presentation. I hope Ron runs his conviction ad.

----------


## Article V

> I don't buy that nonsense about Ron having a better chance with less turnout.  It's just more spin to downplay a potential victory.


I think it's definitely true that Ron Paul has a better chance with less turnout since the Ron Paul supporters are more determined to help their candidate than are the "fair-weather" supporters of other candidates.

However, I certainly do NOT believe that a large turnout would lower Ron Paul's chances of winning. Low turnout helping, does not mean high turnout hurts. The two are unrelated.  This is why I'm hoping for a HUGE turnout.  I want Ron Paul to win and the large turnout to wipe away any doubt that the Straw Poll doesn't matter.

----------


## acptulsa

> Yes, I took that pic and those young Perry supporters (future RP supporters)  were having fun at our tanks.


That tank is a seriously brilliant little educational tool.  Pass this +rep to the wet guy in the ugly mask!

----------


## ds21089

> Let's caption this pic


YOUR SOUL IS MINE!

----------


## wgadget

Rick Santorum is wieniesque.

----------


## wgadget

> your soul is mine!


But my vote isn't.

----------


## eduardo89

> Ron's busses.


 How many busses did he get in total? 

Number of buses x number of seats x 0.6 = conservative estimate of how many people he busses in

----------


## lucky_bg

> Definitely. Very Scary Perry.


Like how it sounds. Scary Perry!

----------


## rockandrollsouls

It wouldn't be out of place to photoshop horns on Perry's head in that picture. In fact, I'd find it quite fitting...

----------


## libertybrewcity

Sanatorium speaking now. Talking about the Divine Right of Kings...what is this, a lesson on Hobbes?

----------


## ds21089

Hearing all of these people bullshitting and talking about our founders..what a disgrace. They don't believe in any of what the founders believed in; their votes and positions prove that. $#@!ing hypocrites. I hope Americans can see through this bull$#@!.

----------


## Paulatized

> Bachmann's tent,  not Ron's 
> 
> 
> Not sure, I will make my way over to her tent. Charging phone now, took a lot of pics.


Yeah, I realized it was her tent, but if there is that many, that it's crowded, that's not good is it?  It looked like a HUGH tent by the pictures I saw when they were putting it up, and somewhere it said they could only go in after they voted.

BTW, thanks for the updates!

----------


## TortoiseDream

> YOUR SOUL IS MINE!


That's creepy as hell.

----------


## torchbearer

> Sanatorium speaking now. Talking about the Divine Right of Kings...what is this, a lesson on Hobbes?


where is the stream located?

----------


## TortoiseDream

> YOUR SOUL IS MINE!


That's creepy as hell.

----------


## davidt!

> Definitely. Very Scary Perry.


The New World Order just entered the race.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

santorum is bitching about not getting recognition in the debate.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## wstrucke

> santorum is bitching about not getting recognition in the debate.


He should be pissed.  Let him tell everyone how undemocratic and biased the debates are.

----------


## harikaried

> where is the stream located?


 http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/

----------


## Nate

> Like how it sounds. Scary Perry!


Just kinda rolls of the tongue doesn't it?

----------


## ds21089

whoa whoa whoa...he talked about energy and being energy dependent...and as people were cheering; he threw in "TO FIGHT RADICAL ISLAM"...DA $#@!?!

----------


## wgadget

> santorum is bitching about not getting recognition in the debate.


Geez...Wasn't he doing that at the debate too?  What a whiner.

----------


## ChiefJustice

I really hope the left wing media absolutely unleashes on Rick Perry. 10x more than they did against Bush.

----------


## Lafayette

You heard it here folks,  Obama care is the greatest threat to the US , so say Santorum

----------


## flightlesskiwi

holy crap...  obama care is the single greatest threat... what about our Empire?

----------


## ds21089

> Geez...Wasn't he doing that at the debate too?  What a whiner.


He's trying to create the "oh im a good guy but im an underdog...be sympathetic and believe what i say and vote for me" type of feeling

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Is voting done electronically or with paper ballots?

Who counts the votes?

----------


## freejack

Forget about Santorum.  Who will be streaming Paul's speech?  Anyone have links?

----------


## eduardo89

> You heard it here folks,  Obama care is the greatest threat to the US , so say Santorum


I thought it was gays? No wait I thought it was Iran. No wait I thought it was smoking mushrooms?

----------


## LibertyBelle22

> Forget about Santorum.  Who will be streaming Paul's speech?  Anyone have links?


cspan, after santorum.

----------


## BrunswickGuy

I sincerely believe that Rick Santorum is the biggest tool I have ever seen crawling from under a stone into politics. And I have seen a lot, here and overseas.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I thought it was gays? No wait I thought it was Iran. No wait I thought it was smoking mushrooms?


haha... santorum knows.. he defeated three democratic incumbents, you know!!

----------


## Paulatized

> You heard it here folks,  Obama care is the greatest threat to the US , so say Santorum


Yeah, I heard that too.  Gee, it's good to know that's the only problem we have.

----------


## COpatriot

Frothy is always bragging about the incumbent Dems he's beaten, but never talks about the Dem that beat his Republican incumbent ass by 19%.

----------


## speciallyblend

i see ron paul red shirts in the crowd sound on mute

----------


## botounami

Santorum comes off as whiny and full of himself.

----------


## ds21089

santorum puts me to sleep..zzzz

----------


## eduardo89

> I sincerely believe that Rick Santorum is the biggest tool I have ever seen crawling from under a stone into politics. And I have seen a lot, here and overseas.


You live in Braunschweig??

----------


## JTforRP

sarahposner Sarah Posner 
Just came into the coliseum to see Santorum. There is a huge throng outside waiting to get in to see Ron Paul. #iastrawpoll

----------


## BrunswickGuy

> You live in Braunschweig??


Aye

----------


## hillertexas

Noon- Program Begins
12:15- Iowa GOP Chairman Matt Strawn delivers remarks
12:20- Governor Terry Branstad delivers remarks
12:30- Chairman Strawn welcomes all candidates on stage (press shot)
12:40- Senator Rick Santorum delivers remarks
1:00- Lieutenant Governor Kim Reynolds delivers remarks
1:15- Congressman Ron Paul delivers remarks
1:40- Congressman Steve King delivers remarks
1:50- Governor Tim Pawlenty delivers remarks
2:10- Senator Chuck Grassley delivers remarks
2:20- Congresswoman Michele Bachmann delivers remarks
2:40- Congressman Tom Latham delivers remarks
2:50- Congressman Thaddeus McCotter delivers remarks
3:15- Herman Cain delivers remarks

----------


## libertybrewcity

That was probably just the largest congregation of anti-gays in the country.

----------


## RonPaulRules

What time will Ronnie be on?

----------


## Michael Ingram

About 10-15 minutes it seems like.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> i see ron paul red shirts in the crowd sound on mute


Oooh, mute... Good idea! Forgot about that button.

----------


## Inkblots

> Very scary. He just gives off an evil vibe...





> Let's caption this pic


"The Empire is on the verge of success!  Soon, peace and order will be restored throughout the galaxy.  Even now, our campaign forces, led by Darth Vader, are striking back at the rEVOLution insurgents."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I69GKdVDc9I&t=0m57s
Viewer's guide: 
0:57 - MSM on approach to South Carolina, the Neoconservative seat of the galaxy!
1:16 - Establishment dignitaries approach the Red State convention, where the Emperor is about to speak.
1:24 - Emperor Perry announces his candidacy

----------


## Corey

That crowd has quite a red hue!!!

----------


## JTforRP

People reporting on Twitter describe the coliseum as a "zoo" of Ron Paul supporters. Sure sounds like we have more people there than anyone.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Why are Republicans still using the phrase "stay the course" . I thought we all came to the conclusion that Bush was a failure...

----------


## JamesButabi

This is a perfect lead in for Ron Paul if she is doing that.....

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> People reporting on Twitter describe the coliseum as a "zoo" of Ron Paul supporters. Sure sounds like we have more people there than anyone.


this is awesome!!

----------


## Agorism

LOL

Scary Perry is Watching you!

----------


## sailingaway

Bad news:




> gentrycollins Gentry Collins 
> Reports indicate @MicheleBachmann just handed out her 4000th #iastrawpoll ticket. Big number.

----------


## brenton

pawlenty

santorum food line

mccotter

bachmann

going in for speeches

----------


## RP Supporter

The LG is better looking then Palin. If she's a liberty candidate(big if), I think Paul/Reynolds sounds like  a pretty good ticket.

----------


## speciallyblend

> People reporting on Twitter describe the coliseum as a "zoo" of Ron Paul supporters. Sure sounds like we have more people there than anyone.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnWaVIWUdtA

   Ron paul 2012

----------


## Eleventh Star

Thaddeus McCotter for the win!

----------


## JTforRP

Any chance we have more than 4,000? ****ing Bachmann...

----------


## libertybrewcity

Did she just quote Theodore Roosevelt?

----------


## acptulsa

> Why are Republicans still using the phrase "stay the course"...


Sounds like an admission that they're all clones of Obama to me.

----------


## wstrucke

> The LG is better looking then Palin. If she's a liberty candidate(big if), I think Paul/Reynolds sounds like  a pretty good ticket.


I would like to see a Paul/Paul ticket.

----------


## erowe1

> The Collins sighting.


I didn't know he lived in Iowa.

----------


## wstrucke

call it the Liberty/Freedom ticket or Paul^2

----------


## pauliticalfan

Looks like Bachmann's getting 4,000 plus? Hopefully we can beat that.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

well, that was underwhelming.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Bachman has 4000 voters? ugh...that worries me.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

I thought the buzz was we had around 4700 tickets out?

----------


## ChiefJustice

> well, that was underwhelming.


Was it a speech by Bachmann, I don't have cable right now.

----------


## svobody

Sounding like Bachmann is going to win this, but everybody knew she was the favorite

----------


## RonPaulRules

> Sounding like Bachmann is going to win this, but everybody knew she was the favorite


Hope Ron gets 2nd if not 1st.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Was it a speech by Bachmann, I don't have cable right now.


no, the iowa lt. gov....  but i'm sure bachmann will be underwhelming as well.

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Santorum comes off as whiny and full of himself.


He's Clint Webb!

----------


## RP Supporter

Keep in mind these "reports" may be from the Bachmann campaign. Every campaign likes to spin things to make it look like they have sold the most tickets.

For what little it's worth, the estimates I heard said Ron had matched or exceeded that number. We won't really know till the vote.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul herd coming in, looks like.

----------


## Ireland4Liberty

Lets win this Ron! For liberty!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Keep in mind these "reports" may be from the Bachmann campaign. Every campaign likes to spin things to make it look like they have sold the most tickets.
> 
> For what little it's worth, the estimates I heard said Ron had matched or exceeded that number. We won't really know till the vote.


precisely. i still have a lot of hope for a win.

----------


## JamesButabi

Man this is nerve racking.   Hopefully we did enough work :/

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Bad news:


So has Paul.  Big deal.

----------


## specsaregood

oh geez....its almost like this guy is baiting dr. paul's supporters.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## flightlesskiwi

so great to hear an energy guy talking about ridiculously government subsidized energy alternatives.  such as wind energy and ethanol.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## down-under

Pro-ethanol government program propaganda....awesome

----------


## brenton



----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I thought the buzz was we had around 4700 tickets out?


Paul has 4,700 out, Bachmann 4,000.

Guess who wins?

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## specsaregood

> so great to hear an energy guy talking about ridiculously government subsidized energy alternatives.  such as wind energy and ethanol.


I know, right?  I'm impressed that the RP crowd immediately in front of him have stayed respectful.

----------


## Paulatized

Energy speaker: yea for ethanol.

----------


## hillertexas

Did CSPAN just die for anyone else?

----------


## r3volution

great pics guys , keep them coming !

----------


## pauliticalfan

What is this? Energy subsidies? Let's hear Ron.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> Did CSPAN just die for anyone else?


nope

----------


## RonPaulFever

> 


LOL!!!  That is freakin' awesome!!

----------


## Bruno

I just asked Frank Luntz what the spin would be if Ron wins first or second. Straw poll doesn't matter is he wins, only if he doesn't? He said, the story will be that it is a really big deal. I think it is between him and Bachmann."

----------


## libertybrewcity

This energy guy better not introduce Ron

----------


## hillertexas

> nope


thanks...its back up. sweeeeet

----------


## RonPaulRules

Hill Billy Music

----------


## harikaried

> 


I wonder what's on the sign at the bottom for parents to see as they wait for their child to slide down.

----------


## Ireland4Liberty

On now

----------


## Aldanga

Ron's on now.

----------


## freejack

> I just asked Frank Luntz what the spin would be if Ron wins first or second. Straw poll doesn't matter is he d  He said,


nice cliffhanger bro.

----------


## Chieppa1

> I just asked Frank Luntz what the spin would be if Ron wins first or second. Straw poll doesn't matter is he d  He said,


Did you tell him he doesn't matter? Or. Why are you  here at this meaningless event?

----------


## COpatriot

Ron up. Shhhh!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

LOVE his shirt!!!

----------


## sailingaway

Just as Ron heads to stage Twitter says Huck is about to go on stage in Bachmann's tent.

Also, twitter is saying Bachmann has handed out 4000 tickets.  meanwhile Pawlenty makes people sign a PLEDGE to vote for him to get on his buses.

----------


## Elwar

Ron Paul!!!!!!

----------


## JK/SEA

I'm looking online for one of those red T-shirts...where are they?...i want one, or 2 0r...

----------


## RonPaulRules

Nice Abercrombie shirt! Looks nice.

----------


## freejack

> thanks...its back up. sweeeeet


freezing on me every minute.

----------


## acptulsa

'Life preceeds liberty...I'm here to protect life and I mean _all_ life.'

Story contrasting an abortion with a premature birth.  'All life is precious.'

Life and liberty don't come from government, it comes from our Creator.

There are many ways you can protect liberty...  One of the most atrocious positions this country can have is taking money from pro life people and funding abortions with it.

'I also think it's being strongly pro life if when those babies come to age they are never required to fight in unwinnable wars.'

'The PATRIOT Act is an attack on our liberties and the fourth amendment.  It does not solve the problems it was designed to solve.  You cannot defend liberty by taking liberties from the American people.'

'You never have to give up liberties to be safe.'

'We're into wars that are costing us trillions of dollars.  Those trillions of dollars should have been left in the economy to create jobs and prosperity at home.'

'Today one half of the Christians have been run out of Iraq.  The Iraqis are closer to Iran than they have ever been.'

'In order to attract investments and capital into a country you have to have a strong currency.'

'There's nothing wrong with reinstating the Constitution because it's still on the books that only gold and silver can be legal tender.'

'It would be a good idea to give serious consideration to putting an end to the income tax...'

'We need a lot less regulation not more regulations.'

'We don't need to be bailing out the big banks and the big corporations, dumping the debt on the economy, causing the little guy to lose his mortgage and lose his house.'

'We have lost our enthusiasm for freedom.'

'It's time we restored freedom to America.'

'We need to defend our borders and forget about the borders in Afghanistan and Pakistan.  It's time to bring the troops home.'

'All we have to do is restore the belief in freedom, restore the confidence that the Constitution works.'

----------


## flightlesskiwi

hitting the right to life issue!!  woohoo!

----------


## KramerDSP

CNN is showing it. Fox isnt.

----------


## Bobster

Ron looks tired. He needs to get some sleep tonight for sure.

----------


## KramerDSP

On Fox now

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i'm loving this!!!!

----------


## wstrucke

> CNN is showing it. Fox isnt.


Fox has him on now.  The picked up right after his right to life story.

----------


## specsaregood

hah IRS takes your money to perform abortions.    who was an IRS agent????

----------


## KramerDSP

Tying it into the wars and econcomy!!!!

----------


## down-under

Connect pro-life position to pro-peace positions...NICE!

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron speaking well. talking about Patriot Act now and war

----------


## archlinux

Fox news is streaming his speech now.




> TimAlbrechtIA Tim Albrecht
> I have been to 4 #iastrawpoll events and never seen a line as long as Bachmann's.


Was there ever a group shot of Ron's tent?

----------


## brenton

red shirts lining up to take stage
Bruno's $#@! you to frank luntz

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Yes!!! Tied it into wars!!!

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Is there any source for the Ron Paul campaign selling 4000+ tickets? I've been hearing it all day, but haven't seen anything official. Sure hope it's true!

----------


## libertybrewcity

"4th amendment does not protect liberty"

----------


## COpatriot

Good $#@! here from Ron.

----------


## specsaregood

I just love how Dr. Paul doesn't use scripted speeches.

----------


## Ireland4Liberty

I hope the "Ron Paul" X 10 crowd calm down while he talks. Pisses off non supporters.

----------


## KingRobbStark

I is so exited! I IS SO $#@!ING EXITED!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I is so exited! I IS SO $#@!ING EXITED!!


I is two!!

----------


## RonPaulRules

We we we excited. We so excited. we gonna have a good time!

----------


## KingRobbStark

> I just love how Dr. Paul doesn't use scripted speeches.


That's because liberty is not scripted.

----------


## sailingaway

> Is there any source for the Ron Paul campaign selling 4000+ tickets? I've been hearing it all day, but haven't seen anything official. Sure hope it's true!


No, it is Bachmann who just handed out her 4000th ticket per twitter.  I think that is not true re: our campaign unless a ton were handed out today.  I hope we have.

----------


## kylejack

Ron Paul speaking in the background on MSNBC.

----------


## sailingaway

> That's because liberty is not scripted.


Yeah, but liberty can prep a bit.  Sigh....

----------


## Original_Intent

Amazing! All of Ron's positions fit together into one INTEGRAL philosophy! He doesn;t have to hop around from one position to another - each position LEADS to the next.

AWESOME!

----------


## Ireland4Liberty

My god, this is shaping up to be his best speech yet!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

he is the ONLY one being SPECIFIC!!  notice that?  not that it's new... but still.. he's so specific!!

----------


## KramerDSP

> 'Life preceeds liberty...I'm here to protect life and I mean _all_ life.'
> 
> Story contrasting an abortion with a premature birth.  'All life is precious.'
> 
> Life and liberty don't come from government, it comes from our Creator.
> 
> There are many ways you can protect liberty...  One of the most atrocious positions this country can have is taking money from pro life people and funding abortions with it.
> 
> 'I also think it's being strongly pro life if when those babies come to age they are never required to fight in unwinnable wars.'
> ...


+ REP!!! No captions on C Span for me.... thanks a million

----------


## sailingaway

> We we we excited. We so excited. we gonna have a good time!


I is scared, now Ron's on front of drudge if Bachmann wins.... argh....

I understand from twitter the support isn't there for Pawlenty though. I guess it went to Perry or Bachmann.

----------


## icon124

MSNBC airs all of the first speech and 2 minutes of Ron Paul and then cuts back to commericals and past video from earlier in the day..............FML

----------


## RP Supporter

I've heard the line at Bachmann's tent is the longest.

The good news is she apparently is making people sign up before they enter the tent, as opposed to most of the other candidates, so that creates quite a line.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

looks like a good mixed demographic standing down in front of the stage.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

He does much better at rally speeches and debates than in this type of setting.

----------


## kah13176

> I've heard the line at Bachmann's tent is the longest.
> 
> The good news is she apparently is making people sign up before they enter the tent, as opposed to most of the other candidates, so that creates quite a line.


They have to *vote* for her before entering is what I heard.

----------


## r3volution

he has been on cspan for 15 min now , change the channel !

----------


## Paulatized

This speech is absolutely AWESOME!!!

----------


## specsaregood

OMG, I loved how Dr. Paul said that!

*somber*
It is time to bring our troops home.

----------


## Ireland4Liberty

Chills Long pause ...."Its.time.to.bring.the.troops.home"    - Ron

----------


## nocompromises

I mentioned over and over again that we needed to raise more money if we wanted to win Ames.

We still may win it, but if we don't then at least I can say I spoke up (even if I was banned for it).

----------


## ProfNo

> MSNBC airs all of the first speech and 2 minutes of Ron Paul and then cuts back to commericals and past video from earlier in the day..............FML


Then the announcer goes on to say that Ron Paul is "off the reservation."  No respect at all; makes me sick, and made me sick 4 years ago.

----------


## KramerDSP

EdMorrissey EdMorrissey 
This is easily the most impressed I have ever been with Ron Paul.
10 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply

----------


## RSLudlum

RP sounds like he has a fire in his belly today!  Has he been getting coached on speaking?

----------


## febo

Yes!

----------


## COpatriot

There's Rand!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Okay, hit his stride with foreign policy. As he usually does, of course.

----------


## Havax

That slow cadence was incredible. He needs to do that more often!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

yep....  loved it!!!!

----------


## RP Supporter

Bachmann  may have a large presence at her tent, but I think we have the whole room in the Colosseum. That will probably switch as Bachmann comes out.

----------


## RonPaulRules



----------


## KingRobbStark

> Okay, hit his stride with foreign policy. As he usually does, of course.


Its part of him. Truth always is.

----------


## Nate

> Fox has him on now.  The picked up right after his right to life story.


Figures.

----------


## Sweman

YEAH RON!!!!!!!!! WONDERFUL!!!

I love you!!!

----------


## specsaregood

> EdMorrissey EdMorrissey 
> This is easily the most impressed I have ever been with Ron Paul.
> 10 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


Oh the hot air guy?

----------


## wstrucke

The speech was incredible.  I hope people were paying attention.

----------


## Jingles

WHOA! He definitely gave an amazing speech today! SO PUMPED!

----------


## KramerDSP

> Oh the hot air guy?


Yep.

----------


## Dianne

Paul rocked the house with his speech.     He was absolutely fabulous !!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

WTF? Was someone waving a Mexican flag at the end of Ron's speech?

----------


## KingRobbStark

Is there s tube of the speech?

----------


## acptulsa

Now that was a speech.

Straight from abortion to war, and all under the sanctity of life.  Positive patriotism about how freedom will fix the economy--we don't need government, we need government out of the way.  Awesome!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Figures.


He didn't hit his stride until after that, so it may be for the better.

----------


## Bruno

> Did you tell him he doesn't matter? Or. Why are you  here at this meaningless event?


Did my edit update?

----------


## eduardo89

> WTF? Was someone waving a Mexican flag at the end of Ron's speech?


Mexicans for Ron Paul? I thought I was the only member of the group.

----------


## nobody's_hero

I like how Ron is mentioning that the troops should be brought home to spend their money here. I think that helps boost his arguments for bringing the troops home.

It's a bit Keynesian, but it makes more sense than keeping our troops overseas where they'll support other economies.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Whats a Mexican flag doing in Ames?

----------


## ItsTime

how long until the tube is up?

----------


## messana

Thought the speech was alright. Could have been more consistent.

----------


## runningdiz

> I mentioned over and over again that we needed to raise more money if we wanted to win Ames.
> 
> We still may win it, but if we don't then at least I can say I spoke up (even if I was banned for it).


"If we wanted to win Ames" I think your tone and choice of the past-tense says it all about your attitude.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Whats a Mexican flag doing in Ames?


was the state flag of iowa.

----------


## libertygrl

That was AWESOME!   He did a great job of showing how these issues are all interrelated.   Please make the right choice today Iowans!

----------


## eok321

> Whats a Mexican flag doing in Ames?


Was it not an Iowa flag?

----------


## PeteinLA

That was a good speech. I like the little twist of having previously forward stationed troops would spend their money in local base economies here in the US. 

The crowds look a little lethargic, to much fried food perhaps?

----------


## bluesc

I can imagine half of the media coverage of Ron's speech being on the "baby in the bucket" part.

----------


## Epic

How much did Fox News show?

----------


## wstrucke

> was the state flag of iowa.





haha

----------


## KingRobbStark

> That was AWESOME!   He did a great job of showing how these issues are all interrelated.   Please make the right choice today Iowans!


I hope they do.

----------


## cucucachu0000

steve king is talking like paul here. hes the only other politician to talk about keyns ive ever heard.

----------


## JTforRP

So, when can we expect to know the results?

----------


## bolidew

> Thought the speech was alright. Could have been more consistent.


Yep,  those paid consultants could have prepared a better speech for such a important event.

----------


## Elwar

> The crowds look a little lethargic, to much fried food perhaps?


Was not even close to the crowd we had in there in 2007.

Though it was mainly people from out of state.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> So, when can we expect to know the results?


5-6 pm central

----------


## Bruno

I just asked Frank Luntz what the spin would be if Ron wins first or second. Straw poll doesn't matter is he wins, only if he doesn't? He said, the story will be that it is a really big deal. I think it is between him and Bachmann."


My update, fat fingers

----------


## Inkblots

> WTF? Was someone waving a Mexican flag at the end of Ron's speech?


That was the Iowa state flag: http://www.50states.com/flag/iaflag.htm

----------


## Corey

Steve King impresses...

----------


## Restore-America-NOW

I didn't hear the speech but from Twitter...




> If Ron Paul saw a Dr. leave a newborn to die and did nothing he's a sociopath. If he's making it up, he's a sociopath.





> So Ron Paul admitted he was accessory to murder? Ok then.





> Sooo young Ron Paul stood idly by as a doctor murdered a baby, & therefore he is now pro-life? Gotcha.


What's going on???

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Steve King impresses...


haven't heard anything about the american empire, though.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Steve King impresses...


True. He definitely earned my respect.

----------


## ItsTime

lmao at people confusing the Mexican flag and the Iowan flag.

----------


## RP Supporter

Bachmann's tent is now full. Keep in mind I'm sure many of those people are kids who can't vote.

My gut still says Paul, but it's going to be close.

----------


## samsung1

Ron Paul dropped bigtime on intrade. Bachmann 49. Ron Paul 48

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Bachmann's tent is now full. Keep in mind I'm sure many of those people are kids who can't vote.
> 
> My gut still says Paul, but it's going to be close.


I believe your gut...

----------


## CasualApathy

When Ron Paul speaks you can't help but listen, that's the thing. You could tell during the crowd shots that even the people wearing other candidates shirts were not just zoned out, in fact some of them had a distinct "Y U no make less sense?!"ლ(ಠ益ಠლ) expression on their face. 
Ron gave a great speech.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Ron Paul dropped bigtime on intrade. Bachmann 49. Ron Paul 48


Who gives a $#@! about intrade?

----------


## queite

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpORBcZJF0I
Ron Paul Speech at the Iowa Straw Poll - 2011

----------


## kylejack

> I didn't hear the speech but from Twitter...
> 
> What's going on???


 Ron Paul tells a story sometimes of watching an abortion performed as a young resident, and says that's part of what made him Pro-Life.  I'm guessing he told that story in the speech.

----------


## acptulsa

> I didn't hear the speech but from Twitter...
> 
> What's going on???


Hard spin.

Come on, he was a student.  He's supposed to rush into an operating room and rush this fetus down to the preemie ward?  Sure, that's reasonable...

----------


## harikaried

> What's going on???


He describes this in Liberty Defined in the first chapter on Abortion:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/145550145X
(On the right side you can read the first chapter free.)

The key thing not mentioned in the tweets is that Ron Paul was a medical student at that time.

----------


## JTforRP

Praying the media doesn't jump all over RP and call him a murder accomplice. Damnit.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Can Pawlenty and his music be any more dramatic?

----------


## wstrucke

> Ron Paul tells a story sometimes of watching an abortion performed as a young resident, and says that's part of what made him Pro-Life.  I'm guessing he told that story in the speech.


He did, he opened with it.  And those people on twitter are idiots.  If he or anyone else had tried to do anything they would have been thrown out of the hospital and arrested.  He's done the next best thing, which is to dedicate his life to preventing that and saving babies.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> I hope the "Ron Paul" X 10 crowd calm down while he talks. Pisses off non supporters.


Agreed.  I hate the "End the Fed" chants and "Ron Paul" chants

That's great for one of our small liberty events but we look like lunatics to the rank-and-file...plus you throw Dr. Paul off rhythm

----------


## jct74

Video of speech:
http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/R...878/stop/13500

----------


## cucucachu0000

pawlenty has some good commercials but he uses that shaky camera style to much i think, its getting kinda old.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Pawlenty reminds me of Gob from Arrested Development.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Can Pawlenty and his music be any more dramatic?


yeah, that was a bit odd.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Video of speech:
> http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/R...878/stop/13500


Thank you!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Pawlenty reminds me of Gob from Arrested Development.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> Pawlenty reminds me of Gob from Arrested Development.


Don't ruin my favorite character!

----------


## Epic

Paul vs. Bachmann should be razor close.

We need to win this.

----------


## civusamericanus

> I also read somewhere that PERRY'S announcement WILL be televised on "several" tv stations.  LIKE ANYBODY CARES?  WTF.
> 
> I hope Iowans throw rotten tomatoes at him tomorrow when he shows up.  
> 
> BTW, Ron Paul is front and center headline news on Drudge Report.  Limbaugh is going into spasms.


Nice front and center of drudge! Love the rotten tomatoes line! Rick Perry has got to be the most hated person in Iowa right now, I hope that transforms to the caucuses. I hope they remember that Mitt and Rick both snubbed Iowa!

----------


## KramerDSP

POLITICO2012 POLITICO 2012 
A Ron Paul campaign source predicts they'll receive over 4,000 Ames Straw Poll votes. http://t.co/n8sKX1N by @jmartpolitico

----------


## brenton

sisters for ron paul

----------


## flightlesskiwi

maintain the peace by maintaining our strength.  you do this by jumping head first to thrawt any threat to israel.

----------


## nobody's_hero

Should we stop watching now that Ron Paul has gone off? Are they monitoring bandwidth? It might be nice to have a spike when Ron Paul was speaking.

----------


## AJ187

> I didn't hear the speech but from Twitter...
> 
> 
> 
> What's going on???


Twitter trolls....what's Ron supposed to do, punch out the doctor for performing a consensual abortion and kidnap the baby.  What idiots.......

----------


## PeteinLA

Haha, The Iowa "Mexican" flag I believe is modeled after the French flag. Iowa was part of the Louisiana purchase.

----------


## KramerDSP

*Ron Paul Campaign Predicts They'll Hit 4,000 Votes*


By JONATHAN MARTIN | 8/13/11 2:48 PM EDT 
A Ron Paul campaign source predicts they'll receive over 4,000 votes.

Depending on turnout - and most observers now think it will be less than the 14,0000 of 2007 — that will put him in the money.



Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1Uw8d0HDI

----------


## Airborn

Why are tpaw supporters so energized? Many say they don't like the ron paul chants, I love them and was a big part is 07. It shows energized support.

----------


## RonPaulRules

> sisters for ron paul


Would be nice if they fill in just the circle and not half the page.

----------


## Epic

According to Politico, RP > 4000 and total < 14000.

That puts RP at 29% minimum, which should be enough to win...

----------


## Agorism

Link?

----------


## Inkblots

> sisters for ron paul
> http://i.imgur.com/7uho8.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/alQ1j.jpg


So!  Awesome!  Thank you, sisters.

Nuns are so rad.

----------


## wstrucke

> Link?


The links is on the previous page of this thread... come on...

----------


## parocks

> Any chance we have more than 4,000? ****ing Bachmann...


Yes

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

there are so many people in here it's awesome!  Like 5 times as many as the usual.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Tim Pawlenty giving a strong speech is good for us, IMO. Takes votes away from Bachmann.

----------


## acptulsa

Pawlenty:  America is great and we have to get it back on track.  I've beaten Democrats, I understand what needs to be done, but I"m not telling you what.

----------


## RP Supporter

Seems like Bachmann and Paul are both claiming 4000 votes. Seems obvious they'll be the top 2 though.

Pawlenty seems to be disappointing. He may not even get third.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

pawlenty:  you can take that to the bank.

WTF?

----------


## kylejack

ehehehe Carl Cameron accidentally just called Ron Paul the Texas governor.

----------


## thechitowncubs

tpaw lol

----------


## KramerDSP

What did his supporters chant at the end there ?

----------


## civusamericanus

> According to Politico, RP > 4000 and total < 14000.
> 
> That puts RP at 29% minimum, which should be enough to win...


Sounds, like Ron Paul has a very good chance at winning..

----------


## MRoCkEd

A Bachmann campaign official, after being told that Ron Paul's camp expects to hit 4,000 votes, says they gave out 4,000 tickets BEFORE 2PM.

Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1UwAb8EGx

----------


## Dianne

I hope you guys are satisfied.    I've seen that Bachmann corndog picture 100 times today (LMAO) and each time it takes about 10 minutes to recover from the laughter.

I'm going to have to turn the tv off when she comes on, and don't think I can ever look at her again.    So I'm relying on you to tell me how badly she did, lolol..

----------


## Inkblots

> ehehehe Carl Cameron accidentally just called Ron Paul the Texas governor.


Ha!  Texas should be so lucky...

----------


## rockandrollsouls

eh....crossing my fingers.

----------


## pauliticalfan

I'm liking this Ed Morrissey guy a lot! He's in Ames in the arena I believe.




> @EdMorrissey Good speech from Pawlenty, but response falls short of that for Paul, to be sure.

----------


## MRoCkEd

Looks like a strong second place.

----------


## trey4sports

> pawlenty reminds me of gob from arrested development.


ahaha!

----------


## lucky_bg

I wanna see this on cover of Newsweek. Title - Size Queen! :-)))

----------


## aravoth

where the hell is that Bachman corn dog pic?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I like how Ron is mentioning that the troops should be brought home to spend their money here. I think that helps boost his arguments for bringing the troops home.
> 
> It's a bit Keynesian, but it makes more sense than keeping our troops overseas where they'll support other economies.


He didn't say that.  He said bring them home to protect our borders, and the money we saved will help boost the economy.  He's right, of course, but the main goal is to get back to sound money.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> A Bachmann campaign official, after being told that Ron Paul's camp expects to hit 4,000 votes, says they gave out 4,000 tickets BEFORE 2PM.
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories...#ixzz1UwAb8EGx


Sigh.  Whatever.  Romney finished first in 2007 and Huckabee second at Ames and look who won Iowa.

The media has their "cements her status as frontrunner" stories already written.

(And it's 2:07 PM in Iowa now...)

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron can still win.

----------


## sailingaway

Really skrewy intrade numbers!



Michele Bachmann to win 2011 Ames Straw Poll

Event: Winner of 2011 Ames Straw Poll (Aug 13th)
51.9%
CHANCE

Ron Paul to win 2011 Ames Straw Poll

Event: Winner of 2011 Ames Straw Poll (Aug 13th)
55.0%
CHANCE

----------


## Steve-in-NY

I hope that 4000 number was a low ball.

----------


## PeteinLA

I love the crowd shots during Grassleys speech. Iowan's looking a little bored "Yes chuck we've heard this speech"

----------


## mommaliberty

> Pawlenty:  America is great and we have to get it back on track.  I've beaten Democrats, I understand what needs to be done, but I"m not telling you what.


That line really irked me.  If you research Minnesota's Governor's - it isn't uncommon for a Republican to be elected for Governor- even though it is a left-leaning state.

----------


## Restore-America-NOW

Even so, we can't guarantee all voters who got their ticket in the Bachmann tent are going to vote for her. She does have some major entertainment attractions there that supporters of other candidates may be willing to enter her area for.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

The numbers overall are screwy....I heard from numerous sources Ron had about 4700 tickets out....more than Bachmann at 4,000 (and I don't think she'll have much more out than that....) plus attendance is under 14,000....

----------


## mommaliberty

bachmann is next

----------


## sailingaway

> Even so, we can't guarantee all voters who got their ticket in the Bachmann tent are going to vote for her. She does have some major entertainment attractions there that supporters of other candidates may be willing to enter her area for.


Yeah, but get tickets from someone you won't vote for?  Few would do that, I think.

----------


## trey4sports

Romney won in '07 with 4500 votes and i think that will be the magic number again. 

4000 votes vs. 4000 tickets is different though. What percentage of folks with tickets don't show up?

----------


## RP Supporter

Most likely some of the campaigns(Bachmann) are inflating their numbers. 

Voting's still going on. Bachmann and Paul need supporters to think they don't have this in the bag, otherwise they may not vote.

----------


## sailingaway

> The numbers overall are screwy....I heard from numerous sources Ron had about 4700 tickets out....more than Bachmann at 4,000 (and I don't think she'll have much more out than that....) plus attendance is under 14,000....


that 4700 was fantasy, it seems, though.  People were giving puffed personal estimates, I guess.

----------


## wstrucke

> He didn't say that.  He said bring them home to protect our borders, and the money we saved will help boost the economy.  He's right, of course, but the main goal is to get back to sound money.


He said both things.  He said by bringing them home we'll save money and they will spend their money in the US.

----------


## JTforRP

Much bigger chance of a Bachmann ticket no-show than a Paul one in my opinion. We are "rabid", after all, remember? I would've driven as many hours as needed to be there if I were an Iowa resident today...and I just hopped on the Paul bandwagon 5 months ago.

----------


## Inkblots

> that 4700 was fantasy, it seems, though.  People were giving puffed personal estimates, I guess.


Well, we'll know when it's over.  Why engage in idle speculation?

Ah, who am I kidding?  Omphaloskepsis is a RPF specialty, after all.

----------


## ItsTime

If Ron's campaign is smart he would be under estimating the numbers.

----------


## anewvoice

> Praying the media doesn't jump all over RP and call him a murder accomplice. Damnit.


let them try, they'll end up looking foolish

----------


## pauliticalfan

Okay, why didn't we have a promo video????? Did the straw poll not tell the campaign?????

----------


## Epic

Bachmann's got a high-production value video....

How come we don't?

----------


## V3n

Why does Bat$#@! Bachmann get a commercial and all we got was the energy dude??

----------


## KramerDSP

Define "sold. How does this ticket system work anyway?

----------


## trey4sports

> If Ron's campaign is smart he would be under estimating the numbers.


good point.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Bachmann up now. Sucking people's souls like a deatheater by playing an emotional commercial.

----------


## mommaliberty

i'm watching online at the caucauses website. 1910 ppl online watch during Ron Paul....around 2000 right now for bachmann

----------


## RonPaulRules

If Bachmann wins, its just because she's from Iowa... Big Deal!

----------


## Aratus

ron paul leads in the informal busses count poll
and from the sounds of things ms. bachmann's
number of 4000 tickets is perhaps equal to or
above what the campaign expects!!! its tight but
there are hints that dr. ron paul has a slight edge!
if the battle for first is totally intense, most likely
dr. ron paul and michele bachmann will marginalize
the other candidates, and there will be one big gap
between second place and 3rd, let alone 4th or 5th!

----------


## Epic

lol Bachmann's own video bragged that she was a "tax attorney for US Government"

----------


## RP Supporter

Also, Paul's own campaign said they expect 4000 votes, right? If anything he's probably lowballing that.

Cautious optimism here...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Is this the straw poll or the Biography Channel?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ya know what, if i wanted to know all about michelle bachmann's life i'd google her.  i want to hear about her political stance.  this is freaking weird.

----------


## Agorism

Bachmann used Rand Paul's commercial for her into.

She is such a hack

----------


## acptulsa

If they get a limited amount of time, that commercial's going to leave her time to say about five words...

----------


## RonPaulRules

Elvis

----------


## KramerDSP

jamesoliphant James Oliphant 
This is not scientific but I see more red Ron Paul shirts than anything else in arena. #strawpoll

----------


## wormyguy

Of course, if we're assuming the Paul campaign is lowballing we also have to assume the Bachmaniacs are as well... :-S

----------


## JTforRP

Big difference between 4,000 VOTES and 4,000 TICKETS handed out, right? God I want these numbers now...

----------


## PeteinLA

Good God this carpet bagging Iowa want-to-be Iowan Bachman intro is making me ill. It just kind of rubs me the wrong way. Her accent is all Minnesota I hope other Iowans have the same reaction.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

doesn't make me feel any more comfortable about the weird stuff she's been pulling as far as canceling events and keeping her speeches short..

----------


## RonPaulRules

What an annoying whiny woman.

----------


## V3n

Why is she screaming????  She's got a mic!

----------


## Aratus

> The numbers overall are screwy....I heard from numerous sources Ron had about 4700 tickets out....more than Bachmann at 4,000 (and I don't think she'll have much more out than that....) plus attendance is under 14,000....


the campaign is not being phased by her 4000 tickets

----------


## RonPaulRules

She does everything for cheers. STFU

----------


## wstrucke

I think Ron can get first today, but regardless we're still at the beginning of an uphill battle.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Why is she running all around the stage?

----------


## RonPaulRules

She sounds like a talk show host.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

and i still find myself staring at her fake nails.

----------


## Agorism

Intro taken exactly taken from Rand Paul's commercials.

----------


## Original_Intent

Lol@Michelle; "God bless you, every one!" - should someone of her stature really be paraphrasing Tiny Tim?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

omg... please.  how many one liners can you have?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Also, why is she speaking into 3 microphones?

----------


## acptulsa

She thinks she's doing a rock concert.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Lackluster applause, decent crowd.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I'm watching Bachmann's speech now, and it looks like she has a big tear streak going down the left side of her face (her right).

----------


## Kotin

Dear god..

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> lol Bachmann's own video bragged that she was a "tax attorney for US Government"


Yeah   That's why every time I use Bachmann's name(social media, etc) it comes attached with her professional title: *IRS PROSECUTOR*... a very haughty ans abrasive prosecutor on the people from reports.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Indirectly dissing her home state of Minnesota right now.

----------


## RonPaulRules

My ears are bleeding.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

she looks like she's been crying.. looks at the right side of her face under her eye

----------


## Aratus

> ron paul leads in the informal busses count poll
> and from the sounds of things ms. bachmann's
> number of 4000 tickets is perhaps equal to or
> above what the campaign expects!!! its tight but
> there are hints that dr. ron paul has a slight edge!
> if the battle for first is totally intense, most likely
> dr. ron paul and michele bachmann will marginalize
> the other candidates, and there will be one big gap
> between second place and 3rd, let alone 4th or 5th!





> Big difference between 4,000 VOTES and 4,000 TICKETS handed out, right? God I want these numbers now...


we all do! not all tickets become votes?

----------


## Matthew Zak

> If Ron's campaign is smart he would be under estimating the numbers.


What if they are?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

there is a tear streak there

----------


## pauliticalfan

Iowa, Iowa, Iowa, Iowa, Iowa, Iowa, Iowa

----------


## TheTyke

The crowd doesn't sound that fired up for Bachmann??

----------


## ihsv

> I'm watching Bachmann's speech now, and it looks like she has a big tear streak going down the left side of her face (her right).

----------


## acptulsa

Oh, sorry, I'm supposed to be transcribing aren't I?

IowaIowaIowaIowaIowaIowaIowaIowa.

----------


## libertybrewcity

She is claiming she is an Iowan.

----------


## icon124

What is she talking about.....nothing besides i am from iowa and iowa and iowa. No policies or any details come on people wake up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eduardo89

> What is she talking about.....nothing besides i am from iowa and iowa and iowa. No policies or any details come on people wake up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's all she ever does.

----------


## acptulsa

I know we can do this but I, too, am not going to tell you what we are doing.

----------


## tfurrh

How many times will she mention Iowa! Grrr

----------


## Corey

I think she was crying from Ron's speech.  Endorsement coming soon!

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Indirectly dissing her home state of Minnesota right now.


I hate her voice so I'm not listening. What did she say?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Okay, someone's gotta count how many times she's said Iowa.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> She thinks she's doing a rock concert.


ED ROLLINS




> I'm watching Bachmann's speech now, and it looks like she has a big tear streak going down the left side of her face (her right).


ED ROLLINS




> Dear god..


Not ED ROLLINS, but the acting jobs and screenplay have been scripted well in advance

PS: Bachmann, _"Everything I learned in life, I learned in Iowa."_  NOTE: Bachmann left Iowa when she was 12 years old.

----------


## ihsv

> How many times will she mention Iowa! Grrr


Sucking up.  Pure politician.

----------


## Cleaner44

> pawlenty:  you can take that to the bank.
> 
> WTF?


Sorry Tim, the FDIC seized the bank on Friday... any other bright ideas?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

bachmann to the word "iowa" is like Rob Zombie and the word "yeah"

----------


## acptulsa

> I hate her voice so I'm not listening. What did she say?


IowaIowaIowaIowaIowaIowaIowaIowa.

----------


## Original_Intent

> Also, why is she speaking into 3 microphones?


once you have had corndog, one microphone isn't enough.

----------


## KramerDSP

Not everybody is clapping. People look like "Aww man, Paul s the only one who was speaking the truth. sigh... Ron Paul 2012".

----------


## Epic

Huntsman just went on record predicting Bachmann beating Paul

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/twi...ate=1313259304

----------


## ihsv

> once you have had corndog, one microphone isn't enough.


Muaaaaahahahahah!!!

----------


## anewvoice

wooo, just watched Ron Pauls speech on youtube, very nicely done, he is speaking to the people not at them!

I'm liking this trend of "to fix the problem you have to understand how we got here", it's firmly showing Ron Paul is the one who understands and can resolve issues, while others are paying lip service.

Also, though I love the enthusiasm, whoever was there with the really deep roar every time there was a pause, he was largely distracting.

----------


## acptulsa

I'm all about family my dad was married in an Air Force uniform I was raised by a single mother...

She's everything to everybody.  She's a walking smorgasbord.

----------


## Dianne

Here we go !!!!!!     This is a good place to put both these pictures.     I don't know how to do it, so someone pull them off of this thread and enter here, lolol.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-Paul-Forums

----------


## flightlesskiwi

maintain the family

iowa

dad air force

divorced

raised by single mother

iowa

well, apparently, your family didn't stick together, michelle

----------


## sailingaway

> Huntsman just went on record predicting Bachmann beating Paul
> 
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/twi...ate=1313259304


That was a while back he said that.

by the way, thinkprogress had to interject this little gem into the twitter stream:




> thinkprogress ThinkProgress 
> Blue ink applied to thumbs after voting at #iastrawpoll susceptible to DQ blizzards handed by Pawlenty camp. yfrog.com/kkp1jbzj #voterfraud


but you can still see it....

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Yeah, the cameras keep panning to skeptical-looking people.

----------


## icon124

IF this woman wins I have lost all hope for America.  She is talking about nothing literally...I mean come on people shouldn't it be about the policies?  I have learned nothing from her in the past 10 minutes besides she is from Iowa and likes Family...........

----------


## hillertexas

..

----------


## Paulatized

Something is really weird about this speech.  She has said absolutely nothing yet except I'm from Iowa and talked about herself.  I'm sure she will mention her foster children before it's over.  We can do this bla bla bla,   We are going to win in 2012 blah bla blah,  I'm from Iowa blah bla blah.................................We are social conservatives blah bla...........

----------


## Original_Intent

lol @ cspan - they are trying to switch the mic to the crowds for applause lines to make it sound like more people are cheering. Very tepid crowd for her.

----------


## down-under

> IF this woman wins I have lost all hope for America.  She is talking about nothing literally...I mean come on people shouldn't it be about the policies?  I have learned nothing from her in the past 10 minutes besides she is from Iowa and likes Family...........


Even Santoroum made a better speech...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

haha!  an IRS employee talking about keeping the fruits of our labor

----------


## V3n

I see a lot of rolling eyes in the crowd.

----------


## wormyguy

> PS: Bachmann, _"Everything I learned in life, I learned in Iowa."_  NOTE: Bachmann left Iowa when she was 12 years old.


Sounds like she speaks the truth!

----------


## Aratus

> ron paul leads in the informal busses count poll
> and from the sounds of things ms. bachmann's
> number of 4000 tickets is perhaps equal to or
> above what the campaign expects!!! its tight but
> there are hints that dr. ron paul has a slight edge!
> if the battle for first is totally intense, most likely
> dr. ron paul and michele bachmann will marginalize
> the other candidates, and there will be one big gap
> between second place and 3rd, let alone 4th or 5th!


huntsman thinks rep. bachmann is beating ron paul?

huntsman's only hope is to be somebody's veep?

----------


## acptulsa

'I get it how to turn an economy around, I get it how to run a business, my husband and I actually think it's a good thing to turn a profit.'

'I believe in the Declaration of Independence and I believe we should keep the fruits of our own labor.'

How are we supposed to keep the fruits of our labors with a federal tax attorney in the White House trying to make government turn a profit?

Oh God, here comes the fearmongering...

----------


## KramerDSP

YasminTadjdeh Yasmin Tadjdeh 
Decided I'm def voting for Ron Paul RT @politico #RonPaul delivers strongly anti-abortion speech http://t.co/C0peo4E

idipcopenhagen I Dip Copenhagen 
Im glad to see all the Ron Paul supporters at the Bachmann tent to watch the Randy Travis concert !

The second tweet is GOLD if true!

----------


## sailingaway

KrameerDSP I have given out to much rep to give you any, but I _want_ to!

----------


## asurfaholic

Wow fear tactics from mb. She said theres very bad peeps out there she can save us from.

----------


## acptulsa

'You will thank me for restoring the promise of the future...this we will do together.'

----------


## Aratus

> Huntsman just went on record predicting Bachmann beating Paul
> 
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/twi...ate=1313259304


his people, the very few, are in no position to see the overview.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## trey4sports

> 



A sea of RED!

----------


## Dianne

"In 2006, when Michele Bachmann was recounting her career path at church, she explained that her husband Marcus Bachmann told her to get her post doctorate in Tax Law, and that while she hated the idea, “The Lord says, ‘Be submissive, wives. You are to be submissive to your husbands.’”

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-Paul-Forums

Gotta see these pics !!!!

----------


## aravoth

I can't stand her voice, "WE ARE THE TEAM", lol Waterloo? WTF

----------


## ChiefJustice

How can people favor this woman? I honestly dont understand it one bit.

----------


## PeteinLA

As a native Iowan I'm offended by her use of the word "IOWA" . 

Currently looking for something to throw at my TV.  Arrrrrgh!!!!!

----------


## mommaliberty

> huntsman thinks rep. bachmann is beating ron paul?
> 
> huntsman's only hope is to be somebody's veep?


does he want her as a second wife?

----------


## wstrucke

> Wow fear tactics from mb. She said theres very bad peeps out there she can save us from.


she's trying to mix everything into this speech, but IMO it's a disaster.  if I supported her before this speech, I would be skeptical now.  hopefully people there can see that.

----------


## Sweman

The serial killing Solomon Brothers from Waterloo, Iowa?

----------


## acptulsa

'Generation after generation has laid it on the line for us and now we have it.'  Until you helped pass the PATRIOT Act, that is...

----------


## lucky_bg

> The crowd doesn't sound that fired up for Bachmann??


my impression, too

----------


## pauliticalfan

Begging for votes, wow.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Bachmann loves me

----------


## libertybrewcity

I feel so warm inside

----------


## aravoth

she said the word vote like 5 times in one enormous run on sentence....

----------


## ihsv

> "In 2006, when Michele Bachmann was recounting her career path at church, she explained that her husband Marcus Bachmann told her to get her post doctorate in Tax Law, and that while she hated the idea, “The Lord says, ‘Be submissive, wives. You are to be submissive to your husbands.’”


*Another* president who hears voices?  Heaven help us...

----------


## bunklocoempire

> 'You will thank me for restoring the promise of the future...this we will do together.'


MB_ Really_?  or just riffing?  

(I'm not watching.)


Bunkloco

----------


## tfurrh

I think she met the Iowa count with the 'i love you' count there at the end.

----------


## Harry96

So many words, so little content. 

For anyone who didn't see it, here's the condensed version: Vote for me because I'm from Iowa.

And here's the complete transcript: Iowa, blah, blah, blah, Iowa, blah, blah, Iowa, blah, blah, blah, blah, Iowa, blah, Iowa. PS: Iowa.

----------


## mommaliberty

come vote with me... nothing like pulling at someone's emotion to get them to vote with a celebrity!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

she really does love us, america.  really.  loves.  us.

----------


## sailingaway

Intrade has both Ron and MB at above 50% chance.... maybe its that voting fraud thing thinkprogress was tweeting about 

(apparently the ink starts to come off on TPaw blizzards. )

(and, no, I am not really suggesting voting fraud)

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

George W. Bush in a ladies suit.

----------


## acptulsa

> MB_ Really_?  or just riffing?  
> 
> (I'm not watching.)
> 
> 
> Bunkloco


Don't look at me.  I'm not thanking her for empty promises--she's the one who helped pass the PATRIOT Act after all--and I don't want no crazy bitch.




> I feel so warm inside


Too much caffeine?

----------


## Corey

save that begging for votes tantrum as a .gif 
for when they try telling us Ron's win is meaningless

----------


## Inkblots

> Intrade has both Ron and MB at above 50% chance.... maybe its that voting fraud thing thinkprogress was tweeting about 
> 
> (apparently the ink starts to come off on TPaw blizzards. )
> 
> (and, no, I am not really suggesting voting fraud)


Not anymore, after that awful sppech Bachmann has crashed to 43%.

----------


## sailingaway

I'm sure not watching, no tube, either.  I see enough of her without trying and I'm pretty sure I know her lines by now. Delivery varies.

----------


## Canderson

dangit, I missed Paul cus i had to take my gf to the airport. cspan replay sucks. waiting on the toob....

keep those fingers crossed, I see a lot of red shirts.

----------


## Original_Intent

> Bachmann loves me


Vote for Bachmann, she love you long time!

----------


## sailingaway

> Not anymore, after that awful sppech Bachmann has crashed to 43%.


_*looks up hopefully*_ SRSLY?  coooooooooool

--
edit, yeah but now Ron's down to 48% too!  lol!

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

What is the speaking lineup?

----------


## acptulsa

> Vote for Bachmann, she love you long time!


She make you corndog tiny!

----------


## Aratus

50/50? intrade seyz flip a coin? hope it avoids its rim when it lands? or does that coin rim 
hand bachman a 49% all told if i remember my classic twi-lite zone? dr. ron paul wins this!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

People have been waiting in line at Michele Bachmann tent for over 45 minutes to get their "BEEF SUNDAE"

Lines are very long...

----------


## Paulatized

> So many words, so little content. 
> 
> For anyone who didn't see it, here's the condensed version: Vote for me because I'm from Iowa.
> 
> And here's the complete transcript: Iowa, blah, blah, blah, Iowa, blah, blah, Iowa, blah, blah, blah, blah, Iowa, blah, Iowa. PS: Iowa.


You've got it down perfectly.   And I'm telling you something's not right with her... That's not normal...  She is on the edge.....

----------


## wgadget

Bachmann: "Come on, people...I'm going NOW to the voting booth...FOLLOW ME, PLEASE...PLEASE...I'm going NOW...Come with me...PLEASE, I BEG YOU!!"

LOL

----------


## V3n

Sullivan Brothers I think it was disrespectful of her to invoke this family in her speech.

Did she say ANYTHING about policy?  ANY plans or positions at all??  I just heard a bunch of cheerleading - YAY IOWA!!!

Great song about the Sullivan's:

----------


## davidt!

Our theme song for today!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4UvBFo9ZlM

----------


## Canderson

mccotter, no supporters. ouch.

----------


## sailingaway

> She make you corndog tiny!


cool, it, please.

----------


## Aratus

half hour more of voting or less? 4 p.m is the cutoff?

----------


## libertybrewcity

Thaddeus? Is that you?

----------


## Sentinelrv

McCotter is putting me to sleep. Wow, this guy is horrible, lol!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I hope McCotter comes out with a campaign slogan of "Coach for President"

----------


## tsai3904

> What is the speaking lineup?


Noon- Program Begins
12:15- Iowa GOP Chairman Matt Strawn delivers remarks
12:20- Governor Terry Branstad delivers remarks
12:30- Chairman Strawn welcomes all candidates on stage (press shot)
12:40- Senator Rick Santorum delivers remarks
1:00- Lieutenant Governor Kim Reynolds delivers remarks
1:15- Congressman Ron Paul delivers remarks
1:40- Congressman Steve King delivers remarks
1:50- Governor Tim Pawlenty delivers remarks
2:10- Senator Chuck Grassley delivers remarks
2:20- Congresswoman Michele Bachmann delivers remarks
2:40- Congressman Tom Latham delivers remarks
2:50- Congressman Thaddeus McCotter delivers remarks
3:15- Herman Cain delivers remarks

Straw Poll voting closes at 4pm. Chairman Matt Strawn will deliver the Straw Poll results on stage immediately after theyve been tabulated.

----------


## acptulsa

I'm liking Thad's speech.  It's not only good, it's soothing.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Don't look at me.  I'm not thanking her for empty promises--she's the one who helped pass the PATRIOT Act after all--and I don't want no crazy bitch.


Lol!  Got it... 

Very surreal _reading_ the coverage on the RPF's!  



Bunkloco

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

> mccotter, no supporters. ouch.


Making people fall asleep

----------


## sailingaway

> Noon- Program Begins
> 12:15- Iowa GOP Chairman Matt Strawn delivers remarks
> 12:20- Governor Terry Branstad delivers remarks
> 12:30- Chairman Strawn welcomes all candidates on stage (press shot)
> 12:40- Senator Rick Santorum delivers remarks
> 1:00- Lieutenant Governor Kim Reynolds delivers remarks
> 1:15- Congressman Ron Paul delivers remarks
> 1:40- Congressman Steve King delivers remarks
> 1:50- Governor Tim Pawlenty delivers remarks
> ...


Do people standing in line get to vote? because I understand the line to vote is VERY long.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Pretty funny that McCotter is throwing out ancap language as a statist $#@!wad.

----------


## Canderson

just got a call from a friend:

"I just saw your people waving signs and flags on an overpass on Hwy 80"

----------


## wgadget

> I'm liking Thad's speech.  It's not only good, it's soothing.


Uh-huh...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

----------


## acptulsa

> cool, it, please.


You know how to do that, don't you Steve?  You just put your lips together and...  n/m

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

> Noon- Program Begins
> 12:15- Iowa GOP Chairman Matt Strawn delivers remarks
> 12:20- Governor Terry Branstad delivers remarks
> 12:30- Chairman Strawn welcomes all candidates on stage (press shot)
> 12:40- Senator Rick Santorum delivers remarks
> 1:00- Lieutenant Governor Kim Reynolds delivers remarks
> 1:15- Congressman Ron Paul delivers remarks
> 1:40- Congressman Steve King delivers remarks
> 1:50- Governor Tim Pawlenty delivers remarks
> ...


Thanks!

----------


## Airborn

i thought it was pretty cool for ron to come out to Merle Haggard "America First"

----------


## TortoiseDream

> dangit, I missed Paul cus i had to take my gf to the airport. cspan replay sucks. waiting on the toob....
> 
> keep those fingers crossed, I see a lot of red shirts.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJrPmGcYV20

Paul's speech.

Right now I'm living on borrowed internet (just moved into new apartment) that just barely stays connected, and often randomly disconnects. I should be getting my internet service any minute now, but man this is torture...

----------


## eduardo89

Tube of ron's speech. Hope it hasn't been posted already, I'm using my phone so I can't keep up with the 5 pages per minute on this thread!

----------


## Aratus

> Noon- Program Begins
> 12:15- Iowa GOP Chairman Matt Strawn delivers remarks
> 12:20- Governor Terry Branstad delivers remarks
> 12:30- Chairman Strawn welcomes all candidates on stage (press shot)
> 12:40- Senator Rick Santorum delivers remarks
> 1:00- Lieutenant Governor Kim Reynolds delivers remarks
> 1:15- Congressman Ron Paul delivers remarks
> 1:40- Congressman Steve King delivers remarks
> 1:50- Governor Tim Pawlenty delivers remarks
> ...


there is now an hour and seventeen minutes until the voting closes at 4 p.m?  i'm EST looking at central time! thanks!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> People have been waiting in line at Michele Bachmann tent for over 45 minutes to get their "BEEF SUNDAE"
> 
> Lines are very long...


Good practice for the soup/"shower" lines -should they vote for her

Is the beef sundae deep fried?


Bunkloco

----------


## trey4sports

> You know how to do that, don't you Steve?  You just put your lips together and...  n/m


SailingAway has a real name?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

For liberty! *rings imaginary bell*

----------


## wgadget

The spin on Twitter is that RON PAUL IS AN ACCOMPLICE TO THE MURDER OF A NEWBORN.  EEEEsh.

----------


## acptulsa

> SailingAway has a real name?


I don't know.  I was referring to a Lauren Bacall movie line.

Just a little irrational exuberance.  I smell victory.




> The spin on Twitter is that RON PAUL IS AN ACCOMPLICE TO THE MURDER OF A NEWBORN.


Yeah, they think he should have sacrificed becoming an OB/GYN and delivering 4000 babies for getting thrown out of a hospital and into jail as a young student.  Which is one opinion, I guess...

----------


## Sweman

McCotter is at least substantial. A good contrast to Bachmann. He forces people to use the brain.

----------


## tfurrh

> The spin on Twitter is that RON PAUL IS AN ACCOMPLICE TO THE MURDER OF A NEWBORN.  EEEEsh.


 I had a bad feeling that would happen.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> The spin on Twitter is that RON PAUL IS AN ACCOMPLICE TO THE MURDER OF A NEWBORN.  EEEEsh.


lololololololololololol

I disagree with Ron's stance on abortion, but seriously? That's just ridiculous. You have to be a nuts on parade maniac to come to that conclusion from his experience.

----------


## Sweman

But now McCotter goes into McWar mode.

----------


## V3n

I was kind of enjoying this speech until he talked about "spreading Liberty to others" concerning our foreign wars.

Spreading liberty one bomb at a time!

----------


## wormyguy

For whatever reason I have a soft spot for Thad.  Not enough that I'd ever even consider voting for him, but enough that I'd be Thad if he placed last.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Thaddeus asking for tips for gas.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> But now McCotter goes into McWar mode.


Yeah, he dropped the ancap theorizing pretty quick lol. He almost forgot his all-encompassing love for the State, and his masters, the merchants of death.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Thaddeus would attack the Chinese if he were president...geez

----------


## wgadget

> For whatever reason I have a soft spot for Thad.  Not enough that I'd ever even consider voting for him, but enough that I'd be Thad if he placed last.


LOL..You'd be Thad?

----------


## PeteinLA

Thaddeus seems a little depressed.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> just got a call from a friend:
> 
> "I just saw *your people* waving signs and flags on an overpass on Hwy 80"


Lol, are you leading a movement, Canderson? 

J/k That's good news.

----------


## libertybrewcity

He reminds me of Putin:

----------


## eduardo89

> He reminds me of Putin:


But uglier

----------


## Dianne

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-Paul-Forums

Someone with computer savvy, please get the pics on above link here...    I think after that, everyone needs a good laugh !!!!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> He reminds me of Putin:


Reminds me more of Coach.

----------


## mommaliberty

it was interesting hearing him get pumpedup for a moment.  at least he's passionate

----------


## Marshall

He reminds me of the people you see on sex offender registries.

----------


## wgadget

He's got one hella CREEPY voice.

----------


## wormyguy

> LOL..You'd be Thad?


Very Thad.

----------


## Bama Boy

It sounds like Thaddeus is a Sovereign Citizen...

----------


## wormyguy

T-Paw down to 1% on InTrade.

----------


## wgadget

His voice is mellifluous but menacing.

----------


## parocks

> Not anymore, after that awful sppech Bachmann has crashed to 43%.


currently Bachmann at 43% on intrade Paul at 48%

Pawlenty at 1%

----------


## MRoCkEd

benpolitico Ben Smith
Overheard at Bachmann tent: Staffer: "We need more tickets" Senior official: "We ran out again???"

----------


## nobody's_hero

> He reminds me of Putin:


If McCotter finds some ancient Greek pottery behind the podium, look out.

----------


## Margo37

Who counts these votes,  anyone know?   They are kept securely or ???    
Not the ones who counted the Iowa Caucus I hope.

----------


## wgadget

I think Rick Perry was flying in to count the votes.

----------


## cucucachu0000

this guy is creepy but i kinda like his dorkyness lol.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> I think Rick Perry was flying in to count the votes.


I thought he said he could count them from South Carolina.

----------


## BrunswickGuy

> benpolitico Ben Smith
> Overheard at Bachmann tent: Staffer: "We need more tickets" Senior official: "We ran out again???"


I call bull$#@!

----------


## sailingaway

> benpolitico Ben Smith
> Overheard at Bachmann tent: Staffer: "We need more tickets" Senior official: "We ran out again???"


arrgh

----------


## AmberH

> I think Rick Perry was flying in to count the votes.


Yeah that is what Fox is reporting.

----------


## kah13176

I was watching Fox after Bachmann's speech...saw her signing a Ron Paul shirt.

----------


## tsai3904

> Who counts these votes,  anyone know?   They are kept securely or ???    
> Not the ones who counted the Iowa Caucus I hope.


Voting equipment for the Straw Poll was rented from the Story County Auditors Office and is the identical equipment used in state and municipal elections. Candidates will be listed on the voting ballot in randomized, rotating order according to last name. Write-in ballots will be tabulated in compliance with Iowa Code and will be reported individually by volunteers from the Secretary of Schultz Office . All results will be certified by Iowa Secretary of State Matt Schultz.

Campaigns who reserved space at the Iowa Straw Poll are allowed to have one representative to observe the voting process per voting location, and up to two representatives to observe the tallying process.

In addition to Secretary Schultz and Auditor Martin, members of the Office of the Secretary of State and county auditors from across the state will help administer and oversee the election. All equipment and time was paid for by the Iowa GOP and the Iowa Straw Poll will be conducted at no taxpayer expense.

----------


## Bama Boy

@murphymike: Massive Bachmann Crowd in voting line. She is going to win Ames.

----------


## Margo37

Thank you.

----------


## Fermli

sorry if it's been answered...

why did ron paul not have a campaign video prior to his speech?

----------


## aravoth

> @murphymike: Massive Bachmann Crowd in voting line. She is going to win Ames.


we'll see

----------


## wgadget

> I thought he said he could count them from South Carolina.


Of course..No problem. He walks on water, too, I heard.

----------


## Restore-America-NOW

I'm going to cry if she wins

----------


## libertybrewcity

Herman Cain playing some weird America themed/teen techno jam

----------


## Epic

Even Cain has a high quality promo video

----------


## libertybrewcity

Cain reminds me of a strict Catholic school teacher. All he needs is paddle.

----------


## acptulsa

> sorry if it's been answered...
> 
> why did ron paul not have a campaign video prior to his speech?


Because he was afraid it would sound as ridiculously presumptuous as Cain's?

We have a crisis in leadership deficiency?  Isn't that a double negative?  We have too much leadership?

This guy's worse than Dubya.

----------


## Dianne

Bachmann is not running for President !!!!!!     Her husband is !!!!

In 2006, when Michele Bachmann was recounting her career path at church, she explained that her husband Marcus Bachmann told her to get her post doctorate in Tax Law, and that while she hated the idea, “The Lord says, ‘Be submissive, wives. You are to be submissive to your husbands.’”

----------


## JK/SEA

Mr. Obvious....

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> benpolitico Ben Smith
> Overheard at Bachmann tent: Staffer: "We need more tickets" Senior official: "We ran out again???"


Oh for God's sake Politico. 

She's going to get 100,000 votes!

----------


## Bama Boy

> sorry if it's been answered...
> why did ron paul not have a campaign video prior to his speech?


He probably considered it a waste of money, which I would agree.

----------


## brenton



----------


## trey4sports

> Who counts these votes,  anyone know?   They are kept securely or ???    
> Not the ones who counted the Iowa Caucus I hope.


each campaign gets a rep to oversee counting...

----------


## PeteinLA

It seems Cain even has more substance in the first 5 min of his speech compared to Bachman.

----------


## aravoth

> 


Nice, I want a shirt like that

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> @murphymike: Massive Bachmann Crowd in voting line. She is going to win Ames.


Some of the stuff reported has been worrisome, but not that.  Guy's Twitter page makes it apparent he's a Bachmann shill.

----------


## KramerDSP

You know, for an event that means nothing whatsoever, per the MSM, they're sure making it out be pins and needles.

----------


## willwash

I saw a bumper sticker in 2008 that said "Don't blame me, I voted for Ron PAul"

----------


## wstrucke

about three hours from now for results right?

----------


## libertybrewcity

> each campaign gets a rep to oversee counting...


i wonder how you oversee a machine

----------


## trey4sports

> jmartpolitico Hearing 13K total cast as of 30 mins ago. One more hour of voting. #ames


per twitter

----------


## inibo

bump

----------


## KramerDSP

You'd have to think all of the Diehards have voted and it's now up to the fence sitters about to vote after Cain is done talking.

----------


## PeteinLA

The Fed approves of this speech.

----------


## Aratus

one hour until voting closes, 
three hours for the results?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i wonder if anyone is going to write in rick pArry--- with an "a"

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Who is the "guy with his guitar"??? Has he played yet?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Good practice for the soup/"shower" lines -should they vote for her
> 
> Is the beef sundae deep fried? Bunkloco


 I don't know, just the report from MSM... They said it's Beef on top of Mash Potatoes

----------


## JamesButabi

Geez twitter and MSM are making it seem like Bachman is easily going to clear 5,000

----------


## Agorism

People who already voted....I wonder if it's worth standing in Bachmann's line to clog that place up?

----------


## trey4sports

Joe Scarborough claiming Bachmann will win. Per Twitter




> JoeNBC Bachmann is going to win this this straw poll but Cain and Santorum could beat Pawlenty. Rick had a good debate performance & speech today.

----------


## Bama Boy

Any links to RP giving a speech at his tent????

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Geez twitter and MSM are making it seem like Bachman is easily going to clear 5,000


This is feeling over.

Congrats to Bachmann.

----------


## brenton

ohhh, that's the kid who was wearing the "americans for perry" shirt earlier, btw.

----------


## Epic

Turnout is high. 13k cast with 1.5 hours to go.

Bachmann restocking tickets.

Paul vs. Bachmann could go either way.

----------


## AdamT

Epic Ron Paul crowd!

----------


## wgadget

> This is feeling over.
> 
> Congrats to Bachmann.


Well, everyone knows that winning the Ames straw poll is meaningless...so, meh.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I actually really love the red color.

I've lost interest in Cain.

----------


## Bama Boy

> Any links to RP giving a speech at his tent????


http://www.justin.tv/chrisinmn/b/292499255

----------


## V3n

Just saw this on Facebook:

"Ron Paul is right that we are wasting trillions of dollars in Iraq and Afghanistan." 
– Donald Trump, via Twitter

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

Hopefully Cain and/or Santorum finish ahead of Pawlenty and knock him out.

----------


## BuddyRey

Bachmann won?  Surely you're joking.  That speech was awful!

----------


## Corey

lol never thought I'd meet a group of people more negative than myself, feeling right at home.  First, stop trying to predict what is a very close race.  Second, 2nd place is not bad!!!!

----------


## devil21

Herman Cain sounds like a reverend in a southern church on Sunday.  Wow.

----------


## anewvoice

> This is feeling over.
> 
> Congrats to Bachmann.


Put yourself into your head back in April, we win 2nd and are pushing hard against 1st place, with continued MSM bashing?  I think you'd have smiled that day, so just hang out for the end and smile.  We're winning the war, and a number of battles!

----------


## anewvoice

> Bachmann won?  Surely you're joking.  That speech was awful!


Wonder how many people that already voted for Bachmann had to take a shower after that speech, ugh.

----------


## kylejack

Fox guy just said Ron Paul won 0 delegates in 2008.

----------


## libertygrl

> she looks like she's been crying.. looks at the right side of her face under her eye


maybe she has a migraine.

----------


## Dianne

Huffington Post big, bold headline:

*Bachmann draws massive audience....Ron Paul Supporters Crowd In...Palenty "Obama Like A Manure Spreader In A Wind Storm"*

----------


## Aratus

intrade dipped 5 pts as she spoke. its a subtle hint.

its like wall street going down 300 to 400 for potus.

----------


## wgadget

> Fox guy just said Ron Paul won 0 delegates in 2008.


His point was...?

----------


## RM918

We're at coin flips right now. Won't know until it's announced.




> His point was...?


Isn't that actually not true? He got delegates.

----------


## devil21

> His point was...?


To lie, obviously.

----------


## emr1028

> Put yourself into your head back in April, we win 2nd and are pushing hard against 1st place, with continued MSM bashing?  I think you'd have smiled that day, so just hang out for the end and smile.  We're winning the war, and a number of battles!


If back in 2007 anyone had told me that we were fighting for first I would have been ecstatic, and I still am.

----------


## KramerDSP

Fox just spent 5 mins on RP. The woman basically said RP had a real shot to become the President in a three way race between Romney and Perry, unless I am mistaken. She seemed embarrased but held her ground in her statements. The guy (host) was a little upset and said "I have only heard two names that are electable".

----------


## Epic

Politico: Bachmann has given away over 6000 tickets.  She looks like a winner.

----------


## archlinux

CSPAN is having call in now. It would be cool if some well spoken Paul supporters could call in.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron Paul probably won the straw poll.

What's with all this negative talk? 

If he loses, then we all be sad for the night, get really drunk, sleep it off, and get right to it tomorrow. 

If he wins, we still get drunk and get right to tomorrow.

We're not Pawlenty's campaign in which the straw poll makes or breaks the campaign.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Politico: Bachmann has given away over 6000 tickets.  She looks like a winner.


Newbie question butttt. When you say tickets what exactly do you mean?

----------


## Agorism

If they give out a ticket, does the person HAVE to vote for her?

----------


## trey4sports

> Politico: Bachmann has given away over 6000 tickets.  She looks like a winner.


$#@!

----------


## Dianne

> CSPAN is having call in now. It would be cool if some well spoken Paul supporters could call in.


Well I've had two glasses of wine, so I'll pass lol

----------


## parocks

> Hopefully Cain and/or Santorum finish ahead of Pawlenty and knock him out.


Would make things a little bit easier for Romney, presumably.

It's seems to look like Paul and Bachmann will be 1 and 2.  The story is tea party is strong.

----------


## trey4sports

> If they give out a ticket, does the person HAVE to vote for her?


no, but they most likely will.

----------


## Bama Boy

I hear Randy Travis playing on CSPAN.  Should be a good concert.

----------


## wstrucke

> We're not Pawlenty's campaign in which the straw poll makes or breaks the campaign.


You're right, of course.  I think it's all of the people going on all day on this thread about how we could come in 1st, getting everyone's hopes up.  It's good to keep it in perspective, but there's also the point that we need as many victories as we can to make it impossible for the MSM to discount us.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Bachmann will do whatever AND SAY WHATEVER she has to do to win. She wants to demoralize us. Don't let her get us down. I bet Paul has given more votes to voters than she did.

----------


## KramerDSP

Unless Ron Paul supporters are asking for additional tickets from the Bachmann camp? Am I reaching?

----------


## specsaregood

> Joe Scarborough claiming Bachmann will win. Per Twitter


He also recently claimed that voting against raising the debt ceiling was irresponsible.   The MIC has finished reprogramming him.

----------


## CaptUSA

I heard them say that in order to get in to listen to Randy Travis, you had to pledge support for Bachman...

Hear's hoping some of those tickets don't really go to votes...

----------


## Aratus

40 mintes to go until 4 p.m and the closing of the poll?

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

Woman defending Ron on C-Span

----------


## Ranger29860

> I heard them say that in order to get in to listen to Randy Travis, you had to pledge support for Bachman...
> 
> Hear's hoping some of those tickets don't really go to votes...


 I pledge to bachman she has really opened my eyes to what can be done for this country.../get ticket and go wash mouth

----------


## wstrucke

Just heard a women on CSPAN correcting misnomers about RP.

----------


## acptulsa

> We're at coin flips right now. Won't know until it's announced.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that actually not true? He got delegates.


That actually is not true.  He did get delegates.  They didn't necessarily get their votes counted, but he did get delegates.

But, you know, there's a reason it's called Faux.  Just a little more yellowcake-grade 'journalism'...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

really?  you can't not cuss when you call cspan and talk about Ron Paul?

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

Man just cussed about Ron and got cut off..

----------


## wstrucke

haha, this guy just said "$#@!" on cspan so they hung up on him.  Too bad he was defending RP.  People need to stay calm.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

lol did you guys catch that caller on cspan who was talking about how other candidates are stealing paul's talking points? he got disconnected for saying $#@! lol

----------


## lucky_bg

Woman on C-Span was great! Real lady.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Man just cussed about Ron and got cut off..


Against or for him?

----------


## Matthew Zak

I can't believe this thread is 77 pages (as I type this message) filled with pure speculation. What a waste of space on the internet. I wish the mods would just delete 76 pages of this mess. It's silly to get all crazy over some "statistics" that are not based on the actual votes. Let's just wait for the votes please.

----------


## Original_Intent

Eh, who was the caller on CSPan who just said that "all the other candidates are just repeating S#!t that Ron Paul was saying four years ago..." and got cut off for profanity - appreciate the sentiment, but lets try to represent.

----------


## JJonesMBA

Some RP supporter just called in live on CSPAN and got hung up on for profanity - "all the other candidates just say $#!% that Ron Paul said..."

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Sounded like it was a Paul supporter. He was going to get into Pro-paul comments, until he said that S word!! LOL funny

----------


## COpatriot

That CSPAN caller was funny. "...$#@! that Ron Paul says....".

----------


## BuddyRey

To the RP supporter who called in a sec. ago:  I appreciate your enthusiasm, but really should have known that they don't allow swearing on C-SPAN.  That really doesn't help our image, dude.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

are we getting blocked on cspan now?  wtf???  that chick hasn't mentioned ron.

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

> Against or for him?


Couldn't tell

I just heard $#@! and Ron Paul and it got cut off

----------


## ForLibertyFight

We should have had Willie Nelson put on a live concert at Paul's tent.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Someone just said Sh*t on CSPAN

----------


## Agorism

This lady had an elaborate plan with huge buildings to keep people from her seeing her bands without singing up to vote for her.

Kudos to her for such tricks I guess.

----------


## wstrucke

> I can't believe this thread is 77 pages (as I type this message) filled with pure speculation. What a waste of space on the internet. I wish the mods would just delete 76 pages of this mess. It's silly to get all crazy over some "statistics" that are not based on the actual votes. Let's just wait for the votes please.


Oh give me a break.  This is "The Official Ames Straw Poll Thread" -- what did you think it was for?

----------


## Sweman

> I can't believe this thread is 77 pages (as I type this message) filled with pure speculation. What a waste of space on the internet. I wish the mods would just delete 76 pages of this mess. It's silly to get all crazy over some "statistics" that are not based on the actual votes. Let's just wait for the votes please.


 We're socializing. It's voluntary to be here, just so you know.

----------


## botounami

> I can't believe this thread is 77 pages (as I type this message) filled with pure speculation. What a waste of space on the internet. I wish the mods would just delete 76 pages of this mess. It's silly to get all crazy over some "statistics" that are not based on the actual votes. Let's just wait for the votes please.


It's much more fun to enjoy this thread than to sit here and be horribly anxious. At least its an outlet. 

Lighten up.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Does Cain know the difference between the declaration of independence and the constitution?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> I heard them say that in order to get in to listen to Randy Travis, you had to pledge support for Bachman...
> 
> Hear's hoping some of those tickets don't really go to votes...


How are they to know?  If they drag you to vote for Bachmann, that's basically bribing for votes.

I wish some media would cover this, but the media is in on the games.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I can't believe this thread is 77 pages (as I type this message) filled with pure speculation. What a waste of space on the internet. I wish the mods would just delete 76 pages of this mess. It's silly to get all crazy over some "statistics" that are not based on the actual votes. Let's just wait for the votes please.


really??  that's all you see this thread being about??  because for me it's been about discussing the candidates, their speeches and the media coverage...

----------


## V3n

Forget all of the propaganda coming out of the Bachmann camp - 4,000 tickets.  So what??  It's well known people will use free tickets just to get into the fair and vote for someone else, or no one at all.  ALL of RP tickets are going to RP.  Not ALL Bachmann tickets are votes for Bachmann.  We don't know until we know.

----------


## KramerDSP

Also, for those of you whining about 79 pages, I am only at 20 pages. All you have to do is adjust your settings to 40 posts per page. Easy.

----------


## lucky_bg

> Oh give me a break.  This is "The Official Ames Straw Poll Thread" -- what did you think it was for?


+1

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

> We should have had Willie Nelson put on a live concert at Paul's tent.


Maybe.

I'd go with Alan Jackson.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Damn, Bachmann has an enclosed tent, and she is making people vote for her if you want to see Randy Travis. Might as well just pay every person $10 to vote for you at this point.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Bachmann makes me sick

----------


## Havax

Does anyone know when the results are expected to be released?

----------


## Dianne

> Just heard a women on CSPAN correcting misnomers about RP.


Also heard a caller say basically, she was lying about being from Iowa;  that she is from Minnesota.

----------


## PeteinLA

Bachman leading tent revival on CSPN now.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Maybe.
> 
> I'd go with Alan Jackson.


Vader

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Bachmann's tent is packed... for a such a $#@!ty background, this proves it's all about Marketing/Branding and Sales.  Hand it off to her campaign staff that know's how to "ENTERTAIN" the votes

----------


## Aratus

> Does Cain know the difference between the declaration of independence and the constitution?


he is a businessman by background rather than being pre-law or poly-sci in college... so we shouldn't simply assume he doesn't too quickly?

----------


## Matthew Zak

> really??  that's all you see this thread being about??  because for me it's been about discussing the candidates, their speeches and the media coverage...


I love the conversations, but the craze over these goofy numbers are really distracting from the good things in this thread. I was definitely exaggerating about how many pages I'd like to see vanish but my sentiment is that we should wait until they release the actual votes rather than celebrate or get negative over numbers that mean nothing.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Bachmann is talking on CSPAN now, has a $#@! load of people, wow. Looks like 5k

----------


## svobody

I will take 2nd place. The real good news is that it looks like T-Paw is officially done. And the field is narrowed.

----------


## justatrey

> Does Cain know the difference between the declaration of independence and the constitution?


Well yesterday he said something like 30% equals a "3 out of 7" chance, so probably not.

----------


## parocks

> Newbie question butttt. When you say tickets what exactly do you mean?


You couldn't see Randy Travis if you didn't get a ticket from her.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Can't believe Ron Paul helped her get re-elected in 2010. Sad.

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

Good thing Bachmann's tent is enclosed.....it will keep people out

We have the best location

----------


## Dianne

> Damn, Bachmann has an enclosed tent, and she is making people vote for her if you want to see Randy Travis. Might as well just pay every person $10 to vote for you at this point.


She'll never make it !!!!   She may come out no. 1 tonight, but surely this country isn't so damn stupid to fall for her "tea party" hijacking.

----------


## parocks

intrade is going to bachmann

----------


## Steve-in-NY

Perry is already getting blasted. Awesome.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

The thing is, the votes haven't been announced yet. There are people pouting already and the voting isn't even over yet.

----------


## PeteinLA

> Also heard a caller say basically, she was lying about being from Iowa;  that she is from Minnesota.



She does have a super thick Minnesota accent. I'm hoping that Iowans see through her cheap pandering.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> Vader


Cannibal Corpse

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> She'll never make it !!!!   She may come out no. 1 tonight, but surely this country isn't so damn stupid to fall for her "tea party" hijacking.


i love how she was speaking of leading the charge in DC about the debt ceiling.  ha ha.  funny stuff.

----------


## libertybrewcity

lady on CSPAN said turnout may only be 13000.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> She'll never make it !!!!   She may come out no. 1 tonight, but surely this country isn't so damn stupid to fall for her "tea party" hijacking.


i love how she was speaking of leading the charge in DC about the debt ceiling.  ha ha.  funny stuff.

----------


## V3n

> Also, for those of you whining about 79 pages, I am only at 20 pages. All you have to do is adjust your settings to 40 posts per page. Easy.


Whoa!  I didn't even know you could do this!  Could you please explain?  I just went to "Contol Panel & Settings" and couldn't find it - could you please explain how to change this setting?

Could you also explain it, as if you are talking to someone who's consumed half a pint of rum?  Thank you!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

On HOLD for C-SPAN

Damn put me on the AIR!

----------


## RP Supporter

This woman is so naive, to be polite.

"If we don't support Israel our country could fall as well."

----------


## Aratus

MB has a classic 

minny sodahhhhhh  or 

minn...eeerrrsssoderrr accent?

----------


## COpatriot

> This woman is so naive, to be polite.
> 
> "If we don't support Israel our country could fall as well."


I heard that too.

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

Turn on Ron's tent!

Tired of Bachmann

----------


## ForLibertyFight

lol impressed with santorum's performance?

----------


## V3n

> Whoa!  I didn't even know you could do this!  Could you please explain?  I just went to "Contol Panel & Settings" and couldn't find it - could you please explain how to change this setting?
> 
> Could you also explain it, as if you are talking to someone who's consumed half a pint of rum?  Thank you!


Found it!  Control Panel & Settings\My Settings\General Settings\Thread Display Options\Number of Posts to Show Per Page

----------


## lucky_bg

You didn't answer. $#@!!

----------


## aravoth

> This woman is so naive, to be polite.
> 
> "If we don't support Israel our country could fall as well."

----------


## libertybrewcity

I keep calling but all I get is a busy signal

----------


## afmatt

Just watched Ron's speech. Line about bringing us home and how he delivered it were amazing.
That is the Commander in Chief I want!

----------


## wgadget

> Does anyone know when the results are expected to be released?


I think they said 6pm, but that's Iowa time, I think.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I want to mention Israel and not Ron Paul, but I might just stick with Ron paul

----------


## wgadget

> 


Yeah, I heard that, too.  More education needed, fo' sho'.

----------


## RonPaulFever

You guys are forgetting that 2nd place is still a big deal!  The Ron Paul campaign is growing.

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

> I want to mention Israel and not Ron Paul, but I might just stick with Ron paul


Good choice

Stick with Ron Paul

Mention his military service and work as a doctor

----------


## flightlesskiwi

my gosh, this woman commentator is horrendous.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Whoa!  I didn't even know you could do this!  Could you please explain?  I just went to "Contol Panel & Settings" and couldn't find it - could you please explain how to change this setting?
> 
> Could you also explain it, as if you are talking to someone who's consumed half a pint of rum?  Thank you!


Go to your control panel, look down the left hand side to the area that says "My Account", click General Settings, go down to the area that says "Thread Display Options", and there is a drop-down where you can change it: "Number of Posts to Show Per Page".

----------


## Schiff_FTW

> Whoa!  I didn't even know you could do this!  Could you please explain?  I just went to "Contol Panel & Settings" and couldn't find it - could you please explain how to change this setting?
> 
> Could you also explain it, as if you are talking to someone who's consumed half a pint of rum?  Thank you!


Click "Control Panel & Settings"

Click "General Settings" in the left hand sidebar under "My Account"

In General Settings, under "Thread Display Options" there is a pull down box labeled "Number of Posts to Show Per Page"

Set that to "Show 40 Posts Per Page" and scroll down to the bottom of the page and click Save Changes

----------


## RonPaulRules

Hahaha, he said I think Bachmann should ride on a Sybian. lol

----------


## Aldanga

> Whoa!  I didn't even know you could do this!  Could you please explain?  I just went to "Contol Panel & Settings" and couldn't find it - could you please explain how to change this setting?
> 
> Could you also explain it, as if you are talking to someone who's consumed half a pint of rum?  Thank you!


 The option is about halfway down the page.

----------


## V3n

> Go to your control panel, look down the left hand side to the area that says "My Account", click General Settings, go down to the area that says "Thread Display Options", and there is a drop-down where you can change it: "Number of Posts to Show Per Page".


+rep - Thanks!!  Got it!

----------


## wgadget

LOL..But she likes him because he's black. 

No racism here.

----------


## Aratus

20 mins to go til voting closes

----------


## V3n

+rep to all those helping this rummy!   (especially love the screenshots!!)

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...

----------


## wgadget

Sheesh, isn't there some kind of time limit for these callers?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Sheesh, isn't there some kind of time limit for these callers?


not unless you use profanity.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> +rep - Thanks!!  Got it!


Heh. I went back and saw that you had already figured it out. You're not as think as you drunk you are.

----------


## wgadget

Wow, sounds like RON WON...straw poll is meaningless, she says.

----------


## Badger Paul

Tickets doesn't always mean votes. I had heard people came to the Bachmann tent to purchase tickets and there was no food, drink or music there this morning. They could be upset enough to vote against her.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Anyone else think it is bs how a tiny, insignificant state like Iowa and NH gets to set the presidential race for the rest of the country?

----------


## wgadget

> Tickets doesn't always mean votes. I had heard people came to the Bachmann tent to purchase tickets and there was no food, drink or music there this morning. They could be upset enough to vote against her.


She took their entitlements away???

----------


## wgadget

> Anyone else think it is bs how a tiny, insignificant state like Iowa and NH gets to set the presidential race for the rest of the country?


Well, it's all meaningless...

----------


## JamesButabi

> Wow, sounds like RON WON...straw poll is meaningless, she says.


Who said that?

----------


## Badger Paul

_""If we don't support Israel our country could fall as well."_

Ahh, we have a Curser.

----------


## Bigvick

It is very possible that Bachmann gave out MORE tickets but that is because of the Randy Travis concert(very smart, why doesn't Ron do something like THAT) but not all of Bachmann's tickets will actually go to vote for  Bachmann as opposed to Paul, when you get a ticket from Paul's camp your 99% sure to go vote for him.

Intrade has been  very favorably towards Bachmann but the volumes on Intrade are way, way to light overall for it to be a prediction of anything besides speculators trying to read into the leaked "inside" sources that who knows could be complete exaggerations.

----------


## wgadget

> Who said that?


I'm listening to CSPAN...It was the host lady who said it. She just said that the GOP is even thinking about ditching the whole Ames straw poll thing.

----------


## Matthew Zak

My roommate's younger sister just exchanged words with Ron and he signed her shirt. She says Ron is "A nice boy".

I'm jelly.

----------


## sailingaway

> *uribrito Uriesou Brito 
>  by GABullDog067
> #Politico Sources say #Bachmann and #RonPaul are very close...but Bachmann slightly ahead.*


You know, while I'd much rather be slightly ahead ourselves, close does add a certain credibility, as does lack of Randy Travis.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Just woke up from a nap! Seems like I missed a ton of speculation. 

Anyway, Ron's line about bringing the troops home was awesome!

----------


## PeteinLA

> Anyone else think it is bs how a tiny, insignificant state like Iowa and NH gets to set the presidential race for the rest of the country?



I understand the beef but could you imagine if they had it in NY or CA. You would need a zillion dollars to get noticed. It would kind of favor the Mitt's of the world.

----------


## sailingaway

> I'm listening to CSPAN...It was the host lady who said it. She just said that the GOP is even thinking about ditching the whole Ames straw poll thing.


I kinda doubt they will with the money they're going to get this time.  They projected low turn out but the grassroots candidates are the ones whose supporters show up.

----------


## JTforRP

Bachmann slightly ahead based on tickets GIVEN AWAY....not buying $#@! until its official, folks! Every person Bachmann tried to bribe didn't vote for her, not a chance!

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

CSPAN just showed Ron Paul's tent live!

The camera was zoomed in on the sign near the tent: "The Paul's Prosperity Plaground".

Also they talked about a slide for kids in Paul's area called "The Sliding Dollar".

LOL Love it!

----------


## sailingaway

> I understand the beef but could you imagine if they had it in NY or CA. You would need a zillion dollars to get noticed. It would kind of favor the Mitt's of the world.


Yeah, it allows better vetting of ALL candidates.  I'm cool with it, and I am from California. (mind you, I don't like the way my state votes)

----------


## Marshall

> Hahaha, he said I think Bachmann should ride on a Sybian. lol


That wouldn't be any fun, she'd just fake it

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

C-SPAN CALL-IN LINES

202-624-1115 Republicans
202-624-1111 Democrats
202-624-0760 Independents

hit'em all

Some one just called to support Ron


Man, Ron ground/tents are mostly empty very small tents too?

----------


## Badger Paul

_"She just said that the GOP is even thinking about ditching the whole Ames straw poll thing."
_
The Iowa GOP will continue with the straw poll because they make a lot of money off of it. The only way it stops is if the national GOP bans all straw polls the way the Democrats do.

----------


## libertybrewcity

pro Ron paul caller on now!

----------


## Patrick Henry

How can "sources" tell Politico who is ahead? Is there exit polling going on? Or is this all just speculation

----------


## sailingaway

> Bachmann slightly ahead based on tickets GIVEN AWAY....not buying $#@! until its official, folks! Every person Bachmann tried to bribe didn't vote for her, not a chance!


Well, I think they'll mostly vote for her if they took her tickets.  But she is probably getting a bunch of people who wouldn't otherwise vote at all but feel obligated for a 'Randy Travis ticket'.  Most who go don't usually vote at all.

Still, there was that one SRLC where C4L sold twice as many tickets as showed up in votes. People took tickets at a discount and either voted for someone else or didn't vote.  Perry's supporters might do that....

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> I understand the beef but could you imagine if they had it in NY or CA. You would need a zillion dollars to get noticed. It would kind of favor the Mitt's of the world.


At least states like CA and NY are significant. Huge economies and populations. 

I think there should be a system where each state gets a fair shot at being first in the primary elections. Ex: a system similar to a lottery. putting states in a hat and someone drawing from them to pick out the order

----------


## wgadget

> How can "sources" tell Politico who is ahead? Is there exit polling going on? Or is this all just speculation


It must be Rick Perry, speculating from SC.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron had the better speech IMO. Bachmann was pandering way too hard.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Whats the news so far?

----------


## wgadget

> Ron had the better speech IMO. Bachmann was pandering way too hard.


I only caught the last of Bachmann, and it was laughable...BEGGING people to vote for her.  LOL

----------


## Mr Tansill

God I want Ron Paul to be president!

----------


## Bigvick

> How can "sources" tell Politico who is ahead? Is there exit polling going on? Or is this all just speculation


It is no different then in the stock market where "insider sources" tell the news media something that later turns out to be a complete exaggeration just to pump or plunge the stock price to benefit the people who are behind the "inside sources"



I am rather convinced it is a coin flip between bachmann and paul and that is fantastic.

----------


## libertybrewcity

wowowowow, i've called about 200 times and there are only busy signals.

----------


## Canderson

> C-SPAN CALL-IN LINES
> 
> 202-624-1115 Republicans
> 202-624-1111 Democrats
> 202-624-0760 Independents
> 
> hit'em all
> 
> Some one just called to support Ron


Anyone else keep getting a busy signal?

----------


## KramerDSP

> Found it!  Control Panel & Settings\My Settings\General Settings\Thread Display Options\Number of Posts to Show Per Page


Sorry, just read your request. Glad you found your way. I've been loving the 40 post pages for a couple years now. Saves a lot of clicking!

----------


## wgadget

> Whats the news so far?


Rick Perry walks on water.

----------


## sailingaway

> How can "sources" tell Politico who is ahead? Is there exit polling going on? Or is this all just speculation


probably ticket sales to reps of campaigns.  I'd sure keep track if I worked selling the tickets...

----------


## justatrey

Yes! That last guy was awesome

----------


## kah13176

> that wouldn't be any fun, she'd just fake it


lol.

----------


## sailingaway

> God I want Ron Paul to be president!


this^^

----------


## Mr Tansill

Yeah, busy signal...

"ferocious isolationist" !!?!?!?! are you effing kidding me!?!

BITCH!

----------


## wgadget

ACK...Host lady just called RP a "ferocious ISOLATIONIST."

----------


## ForLibertyFight

This woman on CSPAN just called Ron, a ferocious isolationist...

----------


## wstrucke

someone needs to correct this woman on cspan, that is complete bull $#@!

----------


## pauliticalfan

This woman just called him a ferocious isolationist. Pulled out the Iran talking point. Wow someone please call in and school her.

----------


## Ekrub

lol at ferocious isolationist. These people really have no clue.

----------


## Margo37

> Yeah, busy signal...
> 
> "ferocious isolationist" !!?!?!?! are you effing kidding me!?!
> 
> BITCH!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## Matthew Zak

> This woman on CSPAN just called Ron, a ferocious isolationist...


We need a peaceful warhawk, is what she's saying.

----------


## libertybrewcity

f that, the host just called Ron Paul a ferocious isolationist... i' mcalling until i get on.

----------


## wgadget

All the others are "ferocious interventionists"

----------


## ItsTime

SHe is out right lying about Ron Paul not able to be Obama. Someone correct the lying propagandist.

----------


## sailingaway

> At least states like CA and NY are significant. Huge economies and populations. 
> 
> I think there should be a system where each state gets a fair shot at being first in the primary elections. Ex: a system similar to a lottery. putting states in a hat and someone drawing from them to pick out the order


That would be fair.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Mike Huckabee: I don't want Iran getting a nuclear weapon, therefore I won't vote for Paul

LOL

----------


## TheTyke

Someone just tweeted that a Republican official thinks Ron will win - and then linked a hitpiece against him. Interesting. The suspense is killing me.

----------


## libertybrewcity

what's the best line to call on? indy or repub

----------


## Matthew Zak

Hey guys... there can be absolutely no doubt at this point, that the *fight* is on.

----------


## sluggo

Can't watch right now. Who is the CSPAN anchor?

----------


## JohnGalt23g

For those of you who believe in such things, a prayer might be appropriate right about now.

----------


## botounami

Isolationism is a foreign policy adopted by a nation in which the country refuses to enter into any alliances, foreign trade or economic commitments, or international agreements in hopes of focusing all of its resources into advancement within its own borders while remaining at peace with foreign countries by avoiding all entanglements of foreign agreements.

Non-Interventionism is a foreign policy which holds that political rulers should avoid alliances with other nations, but still retain diplomacy, and avoid all wars not related to direct territorial self-defense. This is based on the grounds that a state should not interfere in the internal politics of another state, based upon the principles of state sovereignty and self-determination. A similar phrase is "strategic independence". Historical examples of supporters of non-interventionism are US Presidents George Washington and Thomas Jefferson, who both favored nonintervention in European Wars while maintaining free trade. Other proponents include United States Senator Robert Taft and United States Congressman Ron Paul.

I just keep calling. This must be corrected.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Someone please correct this host lady.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


It always crushes me to see how this rhetoric continues in light of the FACTS!!! GD it's so frustrating because this is the "new" propaganda.  No longer are they distorted cartoons of Germans or Japanese...propaganda now is so subtle...it's all about word choice and "suggestion."

----------


## sailingaway

> f that, the host just called Ron Paul a ferocious isolationist... i' mcalling until i get on.


And mention that he polls better against Obama than any but Romney, consistently, and Perry actually lost to Obama in TEXAS in last month's ppp poll while Ron beat Obama in Texas by 5 points.

----------


## wgadget

The host who said that is WASHINGTON POST.

----------


## wgadget

LOL....CUT off the ANTI-PERRY lady with loud rock music.

----------


## KramerDSP

1952Bebe Bebe Peters 
According to a Ron Paul supporter, a text from his sister stated they ran out of Ron Paul T-shirts at the Iowa State Fair today!!! WOOT!

Quick! How many T-shirts did we have? LOL

----------


## Mr Tansill

Current caller:  Rick Perry "good on jobs."  Statement like these reflect a profound misunderstanding of what creates money...no governor ever created a job...

A governor can take money from one person and give it to another - that's all.

----------


## wgadget

> For those of you who believe in such things, a prayer might be appropriate right about now.


Let's pray that the votes are counted fairly.

----------


## parocks

Someone just talked down Perry.  And CSPAN turned down the caller.  CSPAN is pro Perry.

If any Ron Paul callers get through - just Rip Perry Apart.

Gardasil Perry.

Bilderberg Perry.

----------


## jrice

HAHAH  TPaws crowd....


.... zzzz ....

----------


## JTforRP

More good stuff from Twitter:

1952Bebe Bebe Peters 
According to a Ron Paul supporter, a text from his sister stated they ran out of Ron Paul T-shirts at the Iowa State Fair today!!! WOOT!

----------


## trey4sports

> Let's pray that the votes are counted fairly.


there are reps for each candidate watching the votes so it will be fair.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> Hey guys... there can be absolutely no doubt at this point, that the *fight* is on.


Affirm, FIGHTS ON!

----------


## wgadget

> Current caller:  Rick Perry "good on jobs."  Statement like these reflect a profound misunderstanding of what creates money...no governor ever created a job...
> 
> A governor can take money from one person and give it to another - that's all.


Yeah, but she got cut off as she was saying that if he's elected things will GET WORSE.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Anyone else keep getting a busy signal?


yes

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> All the others are "ferocious interventionists"


 Ferocious Isolationist... man this has been the MSM establishment label on Ron Paul for a decade.

As you can all tell... Just listening to almost all the callers proves, the campaign is going to have dumb it down even further and address a different spin on foreign relations and social programs. 

Man, all these callers to C-SPAN are idiots.

----------


## parocks

> Current caller:  Rick Perry "good on jobs."  Statement like these reflect a profound misunderstanding of what creates money...no governor ever created a job...
> 
> A governor can take money from one person and give it to another - that's all.


she was in the middle of ripping Perry apart, and they turned up the background noise and turned the caller down.

----------


## wgadget

> We need a peaceful warhawk, is what she's saying.


A peaceful warhawk?  What's that?

----------


## orenbus

Why does CSPAN keep blowing my ears out with that music! :/

----------


## Mr Tansill

Oh...didn't see that coming...

I think we agree though...Rick Perry will be a disaster, or more appropriately, _continued_ disaster.

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

> HAHAH  TPaws crowd....
> 
> 
> .... zzzz ....


I laughed so hard

----------


## wgadget

> she was in the middle of ripping Perry apart, and they turned up the background noise and turned the caller down.


To be fair, the male host DID bring up the caller's point.

----------


## JE24T2

Bachmann breaks 6,000

http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmi...eaks_6000.html




> Michele Bachmann has now given away 6,000 tickets at the Ames Straw Poll, a source familiar with the organization said. It's a number that suggests she'll leave the event with a serious head of steam.
> 
> Bachmann started late but scrambled to put a field operation in place and has won the allegiance of conservatives here, most recently by putting herself at the center of the debt limit fight.
> 
> Ron Paul's campaign is the other boasting of similar numbers, but Paul's latest tallies are somewhat lower than Bachmann's.

----------


## PeteinLA

> At least states like CA and NY are significant. Huge economies and populations. 
> 
> I think there should be a system where each state gets a fair shot at being first in the primary elections. Ex: a system similar to a lottery. putting states in a hat and someone drawing from them to pick out the order



That probably would be more fair. I'm an Iowa native so I kind of like the attention but it probably is time for the spotlight to move away from the state. I think over the years the process has been getting a little played. It was much more level playing field in the early 80's before the churches started stepping up their game. From my perspective a lot of out of state religious groups came into the state and kind of took over the process. Iowa really isn't that religious. It kind of freaks me out when it's portrayed as such. It's actually much more upper Midwestern feel when your there where it's actually considered rude or crass to wear your religion or wealth on your sleeve. Nothing wrong with being religious there it just seems kind of un-Iowan to be so up front about it.

Just my view as an Iowa native.

----------


## wgadget

> Why does CSPAN keep blowing my ears out with that music! :/


It's to cut off callers they disagree with, silly.

----------


## V3n

Bachmann can give away 10,000 tickets - that just means 10,000 people want to watch Randy Travis - that does NOT mean 10,000 voted for Bachmann!

----------


## wstrucke

The republican cspan line is busy, can't get through.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

this guy is an $#@!

----------


## JamesButabi

Anotehr RP basher.  Isolationist fantasy land

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

Guy just ripped Ron

----------


## Ranger29860

That last caller is a moron

----------


## JTforRP

Another idiot caller...

----------


## Bruno

That Perry kid is now recruiting people for the dunk tank!

----------


## wormyguy

Polls closed.

----------


## botounami

Listening to CSPAN currently is driving me insane.

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

OMG! who is paying these people to call in?

----------


## JE24T2

> Bachmann can give away 10,000 tickets - that just means 10,000 people want to watch Randy Travis - that does NOT mean 10,000 voted for Bachmann!



Who said Bachmann giving away 10k tickets would mean 10k voted for Bachmann?

derp

----------


## justatrey

Wow did that guy just call Ron the most selfish candidate?

----------


## White Bear Lake

> She does have a super thick Minnesota accent. I'm hoping that Iowans see through her cheap pandering.





> MB has a classic
> 
>     minny sodahhhhhh or
> 
>     minn...eeerrrsssoderrr accent?


Haha, her accent is nothing compared to mine.  She has lived here since she was 12 though so it is authentic.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Haha!! Someone got through!!

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

+1 fellow RP supporter!

----------


## Pheonix

> Michele Bachmann has now given away 6,000 tickets at the Ames Straw Poll, a source familiar with the organization said. It's a number that suggests she'll leave the event with a serious head of steam.
> 
> Bachmann started late but scrambled to put a field operation in place and has won the allegiance of conservatives here, most recently by putting herself at the center of the debt limit fight.
> 
> Ron Paul's campaign is the other boasting of similar numbers, but Paul's latest tallies are somewhat lower than Bachmann's.


http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmi...eaks_6000.html

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Andrew!!!!!!!! :d go go go

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Did anyone just hear the Darwin Award winner that called Ron Paul an isolationist and an "ordinary politician"? Was the caller the CIA director himself?

----------


## jrice

Here we go - a ron Paul supporter.... explaining non-interventionist foreign policy!

----------


## TortoiseDream

> Polls closed.


Boom

----------


## pauliticalfan

Go caller!

----------


## Ranger29860

lol someone got through!

----------


## Mr Tansill

"Michelle Bachmann panders"  "I love Rick Santorum" "Ron Paul wants to be an isolationist, and have no foreign policy"

Homeboy, put down the mushrooms and crack pipe...open up a book or your brain...

OOOOOOOO, a pro Ron Paul Supporter!!!!!!!

Yep, "we can't save everyone in the world"

Dude, thank you for calling out the news stations, and referring to 2008, how they neglected to mention him.  Strong call - I give you props!

----------


## JTforRP

Nice job to the dude that's on now.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Damn... did you hear that caller?

Ron Paul is selfish... he's and Isolationists.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Caller defending Ron against the isolationist crap - nice!!

----------


## wgadget

> That Perry kid is now recruiting people for the dunk tank!


Somebody needs to get him a Ron Paul shirt already.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> A peaceful warhawk?  What's that?


They live in a fairy tail world, with ferocious isolationists, unicorns, and responsible liberals.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Andrew! are you on this forum! Well done!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Well done Andrew.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Nice job to the dude that's on now.


 *AWSOME Andrew!*

----------


## AdamT

Posting without comment.

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

hell ya!

----------


## Evilfox

I agree, great job Andrew you came off very well!

----------


## wgadget

> Did anyone just hear the Darwin Award winner that called Ron Paul an isolationist and an "ordinary politician"? Was the caller the CIA director himself?


He called TPaw an ordinary politician, not Ron.

----------


## Mr Tansill

Rick Perry has a war chest of $20 million...if that doesn't tell you politics is bought, I don't know what is...

I think I'm going to throw up if I watch this next part...

----------


## RonPaulFever

How much longer until the winner is announced?  The polls are closed now, correct?

----------


## freejack

Didn't everyone learn about Japanese isolationism in high school?  People should understand the difference.

----------


## wstrucke

Well, looks like that's it for the callers.  Glad Andrew got the last word in.

----------


## wstrucke

> How much longer until the winner is announced?  The polls are closed now, correct?


Probably around 6 pm eastern.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Anyone else keep getting a busy signal?


 I was on HOLD... then the line went dead, then busy. Motherf$%kers

----------


## wgadget

OMG, Erick Erickson sucking Rick Perry's wee-wee on CSPAN.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Good job Andrew.

----------


## V3n

> Who said giving away 10k tickets means 10k voted for Bachmann?
> 
> derp


I was referring to the 6,000 tickets she allegedly gave away - trying to say it doesn't matter how many tickets she's given away.  They don't all equal actual votes.

----------


## jrice

gosh I can't stand Erick Erickson

----------


## TortoiseDream

screw this guys, i'm just gonna watch "For Liberty" and when it's over i'll log on and see who won lol

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## ForLibertyFight

The tool is on

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Yes! Rick Perry on Cspan!!! LOL they're replaying it. I can't watch this $#@!

----------


## Ranger29860

I dont think Perry has enough flags. Also his accent changes every time i here him.

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

rick perry is the "selected" candidate in case ron paul wins. then they can simply dismiss the iowa straw poll as yet another "meaningless" poll and focus on rick perry

----------


## wgadget

> Rick Perry has a war chest of $20 million...if that doesn't tell you politics is bought, I don't know what is...
> 
> I think I'm going to throw up if I watch this next part...


I think it's time for me to drop the CSPAN coverage.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> How much longer until the winner is announced?  The polls are closed now, correct?


They are. Just a couple more hours.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Perry reminds me too much of W.  Hopefully other Americans can see through his cowboy crap.

----------


## libertybrewcity

ohhh im such an idiot. i got a ring, but i accidentally hung up....

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I'm watching MSNBC and they are saying the RNC changed their delegate rules and Ron Paul could benefit.

----------


## wgadget

> The tool is on



"Lettuce prey"

----------


## JE24T2

> I was referring to the 6,000 tickets she allegedly gave away - trying to say it doesn't matter how many tickets she's given away.  They don't all equal actual votes.


Yeah that's my post. Where in there has it been insinuated by me or in the report that her giving away 6k tickets translates to 6k voters?

herp

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Andrew did well!! Is he on these forums? 
I was waiting for them to cut him off, but they let em go! Good stuff, and the fact that he was the last caller was perfect

----------


## PastaRocket848

100 pages!

----------


## JK/SEA

Hey, you guys hold it down. Rick...Perry is pander..(oops)..on...

----------


## SimpleName

Rick Perry now pandering (on CSPAN). Oh no! You gonna cry? GO SCREW! 

Love when somebody calls into CSPAN and trashes Ron. We come back immediately and counter brilliantly. Heartwarming.

----------


## V3n

Switching off C-Span onto newsmix.  Huckabee just said Ron Paul does better with a larger crowd on Fox.

It may take a little longer to count the votes since write-ins were allowed.

----------


## MelissaCato

What are the results already. So exciting !!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

can't listen to perry..

----------


## TheTyke

I had to mute it, the pandering was so bad. Disappointed that Erickson sold his soul when Perry bid high enough. Pathetic...

----------


## sailingaway

> http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmi...eaks_6000.html


Yeah, but I'm betting Ron's will vote for him.  Bachmann's PROBABLY will....

----------


## Aldanga

Oh my word. Perry is so obviously pandering. It's pathetic.

----------


## V3n

> Yeah that's my post. Where in there have I said or has it been insinuated by me or in the report that her giving away 6k tickets translates to 6k voters?


You have not - I'm just trying to keep optimistic, and keep people who read it optimistic.  No hard feelings.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Is Rick Perry George Bush's nephew or something?

----------


## wgadget

> Switching off C-Span onto newsmix.  Huckabee just said Ron Paul does better with a larger crowd on Fox.
> 
> It may take a little longer to count the votes since write-ins were allowed.


And Rick Perry is so dumb that it takes him TWICE as long to count the votes.  They're flying him in from SC, donchaknow.

----------


## pfarley

This has been a fun thread to follow!  Godspeed to Dr. Paul and the r3VOLution - I can hardly wait for the results!  Well, with Scary Perry on, I think it's a good time to hit a drive through for a corndog! (No idea where that craving came from)

----------


## wgadget

> This has been a fun thread to follow!  Godspeed to Dr. Paul and the r3VOLution - I can hardly wait for the results!  Well, with Scary Perry on, I think it's a good time to hit a drive through for a corndog! (No idea where that craving came from)


Yeah, I'm going grocery shopping.  Thanks for the time-out, Scary Perry.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Bush 2.0

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

i wonder who wrote this for him

----------


## Mr Tansill

> rick perry is the "selected" candidate in case ron paul wins. then they can simply dismiss the iowa straw poll as yet another "meaningless" poll and focus on rick perry


EXACTLY...this is 100% correct...

Just look at the _calculation_ of announcing the run today?  Every other election, the Ames poll has been touted as an important indicator of the Republican nomination, yet today all of the sudden it's meaningless?  I don't think so.  This is a calculated move by the establishment.

Expect Sarah Palin to jump in as soon as we vanquish Rick Perry.  They will just keep sending forth the "favorites."

I have faith though.  It is different this time around.  I will vote for Ron Paul NO MATTER WHAT...just like last time when I wrote him in!!!!!!!!

----------


## wgadget

> This has been a fun thread to follow!  Godspeed to Dr. Paul and the r3VOLution - I can hardly wait for the results!  Well, with Scary Perry on, I think it's a good time to hit a drive through for a corndog! (No idea where that craving came from)


Yeah, I'm going grocery shopping.  Thanks for the time-out, Scary Perry.

----------


## rajibo

It's crazy that 4 years ago I was listening to Ron Paul Radio waiting for the results and was extremely disappointed coming in 5th.  Now I feel like I'll be disappointed if he comes in 2nd. 

We've come a long way folks....

----------


## Mr Tansill

HAHA LOL...Scary Perry, I like it.

----------


## SimpleName

> Oh my word. Perry is so obviously pandering. It's pathetic.


If they sound like they care too much, they care too little.

----------


## justatrey

> It's crazy that 4 years ago I was listening to Ron Paul Radio waiting for the results and was extremely disappointed coming in 5th.  Now I feel like I'll be disappointed if he comes in 2nd. 
> 
> We've come a long way folks....


+1

----------


## Aratus

let's take pity on poor  rep. michele bachman and the publicist's nightmare 
sequence of still photos of her and that yummy institution of a fair treat!!!

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

> EXACTLY...this is 100% correct...
> 
> Just look at the _calculation_ of announcing the run today?  Every other election, the Ames poll has been touted as an important indicator of the Republican nomination, yet today all of the sudden it's meaningless?  I don't think so.  This is a calculated move by the establishment.
> 
> Expect Sarah Palin to jump in as soon as we vanquish Rick Perry.  They will just keep sending forth the "favorites."
> 
> I have faith though.  It is different this time around.  I will vote for Ron Paul NO MATTER WHAT...just like last time when I wrote him in!!!!!!!!


couldnt agree more! this time IS different. people are waking up in record numbers. first herman cain was "the man to beat" and now he's finished. then bachmann...we'll see what happens to her within the hour. if she wins-then its an important poll. if she loses, it doesnt matter and rick perry is the new contender. if we beat him, then its palin...and once shes defeated.....WE WIN! i have total faith in the revolution.  money cant buy this type of total life changing inspiration and belief in liberty. its worth more than life itself

----------


## TXcarlosTX

> It's crazy that 4 years ago I was listening to Ron Paul Radio waiting for the results and was extremely disappointed coming in 5th.  Now I feel like I'll be disappointed if he comes in 2nd. 
> 
> We've come a long way folks....


HAHA! 

I feel the same way. Ill have a drink to that. CHEERS!!!

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

I like Dick Perry better. What a tool!

----------


## Aratus

> This has been a fun thread to follow!  Godspeed to Dr. Paul and the r3VOLution - I can hardly wait for the results!  Well, with Scary Perry on, I think it's a good time to hit a drive through for a corndog! (No idea where that craving came from)



okay

----------


## JamesButabi

Yeah no reason to be diassapointed if we do get second.   Huge success and showing nonetheless.  Onward!!!!

----------


## parocks

> Bachmann breaks 6,000
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmi...eaks_6000.html


Does anyone know where the tickets that rp2012.org was handling came from?  were rp2012.orgs tickets official Ron Paul tickets?  how did that work?  much if not most of rporbusts phone calling was coordinated with the campaign, but was all of it?

----------


## wstrucke

Wow, I don't normally watch fox.  Huckabee has put on a lot of weight in four years.

----------


## Bruno

> Somebody needs to get him a Ron Paul shirt already.


He was wearing one for the last three hours! . Literally saying "step right up and dunk ben bernanke!". I will send brenton another pic to upload.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

How do you think the MSM would handle a Bachmann win as opposed to a Paul win?

----------


## Mr Tansill

Pledge to vote for RP no matter what...the lesser of two evils is still evil...don't choose evil.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> HAHA! 
> 
> I feel the same way. Ill have a drink to that. CHEERS!!!


I'll join you *Raises my cup*

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Pledge to vote for RP no matter what...the lesser of two evils is still evil...don't choose evil.


A-freaking-men.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

I have my fingers crossed...

----------


## SimpleName

> Wow, I don't normally watch fox.  Huckabee has put on a lot of weight in four years.


Yes he has. Apparently Mr. Healthy (Mr. Force-You-To-Be-Healthy) doesn't take his own advice. Must be those EVIL fast food restaurants

----------


## AJ187

This anticipation is killing me.......................

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Wow, I don't normally watch fox.  Huckabee has put on a lot of weight in four years.


He's probably going to switch his name to Rush Limbaugh in the next coming months.

----------


## Inkblots

> Yes he has. Apparently Mr. Healthy (Mr. Force-You-To-Be-Healthy) doesn't take his own advice. Must be those EVIL fast food restaurants


It's obvious, isn't it?  Since he wasn't elected president, he couldn't force himself to eat healthily.  'Tis a shame.

----------


## JTforRP

InTrade had us back up to 27% briefly, now down to 17. Weird stuff on there today. Has to be because of the Politico report about 6,000 tickets, which i'm still not gonna take as gospel.

----------


## wstrucke

I also love how people watch fox so the hosts can have each other on their "shows" to get their opinion, as if they aren't all just saying the same thing at the behest of their employer.

----------


## Verrater

http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmi...eaks_6000.html


><

----------


## Canderson

Anticipation! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## AJ187

> InTrade had us back up to 27% briefly, now down to 17. Weird stuff on there today. Has to be because of the Politico report about 6,000 tickets, which i'm still not gonna take as gospel.


I haven't heard anything positive about Paul out of politico today. Don't know if I ever have..........

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

Is it safe to assume we will have a top 2 finish?

----------


## wstrucke

No matter what happens, I see beer in my future.

----------


## KingRobbStark

"I love you guys"

----------


## SimpleName

I'm getting more into this than I expected. I really hope ron can come out on top. I fear 2nd place will lead to people just ignoring him. You can downplay 1st all you want, but its still first no matter what.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> How do you think the MSM would handle a Bachmann win as opposed to a Paul win?


It will make complete sense to them if Bachmann wins and will highlight that "yes, she is definitely the leader of the pack."  

If Ron wins, they will disavow it, and chalk it up to his "radical, but dedicated, and ultra-vocal fringe support group."

Of course we all know it's BS...what we all need to do is get out there and be his media though...WE NEED TO BE RP's MEDIA...the PEOPLE!

----------


## moderate libertarian

If Ron Paul is in top 3 in Iowa, that is a win still.

----------


## wstrucke

Fox just said it will probably be 45 minutes + for results.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Is it safe to assume we will have a top 2 finish?


I'd say yea.

----------


## Corey

> I haven't heard anything positive about Paul out of politico today. Don't know if I ever have..........


So true, I've never seen Politico recognize Ron's existence.  So really, if this is what people are going by, it's nothing...

----------


## pauliticalfan

45-90 mins.

----------


## White Bear Lake

I think the WORST result for us would be Bachmann slightly edging us for first and Santorum finishing a solid third.

If Santorum finshes third, it will seen as "beating expectations" and give him a big boost. Same with Cain. That's what helped Huckabee after he got second four years ago.  Right now we need T-Paw to get third because if anyone else does it will provide them momentum.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 


 ahahahahahahaha!!! Lmao!! :d

----------


## AmberH

Fox says another 45 or 90 min and all votes will be counted

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Anything but a top 2 finish is a major disappointment IMO.

----------


## Aliangel

if we get third, ron should quit.

----------


## lucky_bg

Newsweeeeek! :-)

----------


## Bruno

My pregnant wife just got interviewed, gave some great responses on why she voted for Ron Paul - for our baby's liberty and to keep him out of unconstitutional wars.

----------


## rajibo

Some classic entertainment while we wait:

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Anyone know if the DM Register site will stream results real-time before everything is counted?

----------


## KramerDSP

> No matter what happens, I see beer in my future.


+Rep. Yuengling lined up.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Anything but a top 2 finish is a major disappointment IMO.


Agreed. But 2nd is certain.

----------


## Dianne

> It is very possible that Bachmann gave out MORE tickets but that is because of the Randy Travis concert(very smart, why doesn't Ron do something like THAT) but not all of Bachmann's tickets will actually go to vote for  Bachmann as opposed to Paul, when you get a ticket from Paul's camp your 99% sure to go vote for him.
> 
> Intrade has been  very favorably towards Bachmann but the volumes on Intrade are way, way to light overall for it to be a prediction of anything besides speculators trying to read into the leaked "inside" sources that who knows could be complete exaggerations.



Iowa must be backwards as hell..   I live 30 minutes from the Travis house, and no one I know would pay 15 cents to see him... he is an arrogant sob, who destroyed his career via arrogance.    He's an a ----hole....    you would have to pay me the money to sit through one song.     Maybe that's what Bachmann is doing.... paying the audience to subject themselves to Randy Travis torture.

----------


## KramerDSP

> My pregnant wife just got interviewed, gave some great responses on why she voted for Ron Paul - for our baby's liberty and to keep him out of unconstitutional wars.


Awesome! Interviewed by who ?

----------


## Corey

> if we get third, ron should quit.


You don't quit when your country is at stake.  You fight and fight and fight.















and fight!

----------


## libertygrl

> Is Rick Perry George Bush's nephew or something?


Texas Governor Perry, a protégé of Karl Rove, is very good at acting like a down-home populist, but thats all it is  an act. Perry is George W. Bush 2.0.

While spewing Tea Party-style rhetoric about secession, shooting coyotes and courting the favor of Christian evangelicals, behind closed doors Perry has been quietly selling out Texas to globalist interests, auctioning off highways to foreign companies to turn them into profit-driven toll roads.

Speculation that Perry is the Bilderberg groups ace card was prompted by the current political climate, which can largely be gleaned from the fact that Perry is a longtime, unwavering supporter of the NAFTA Superhighway and related infrastructure projects, wrote AFPs Jim Tucker earlier this month. * These pave the way for the Bilderberg-supported North American Union (NAU) proposal that would merge the U.S., Canada and Mexico.

Perry has also given enthusiastic support to former Mexican President Vicente Foxs efforts to turn Texas into a sanctuary state for illegal immigrants. He also aggressively promoted the Rockefeller Foundation-backed HPV vaccination campaign in Texas that has led to deaths worldwide. David Rockefeller is a prominent Bilderberger, attending each annual meeting without fail.

Perry attended the June 2007 Bilderberg conference in Istanbul, Turkey, and in doing so violated the Logan Act, a United States federal law that forbids unauthorized citizens from negotiating with foreign governments.

Look beyond the rhetoric and study what Perry has actually done in his role as Governor  hes the ultimate globalist  his every action illustrates how hes the diametric opposite to the image of the Tea Party populist that he attempts to portray. Thats why hes the perfect pick for the globalists, someone who can suck in the trust of the American people only to stab them in the back upon becoming president, just as Obama did before him.

Obama himself was reportedly vetted by Bilderberg when he infamously disappeared to a secret location with Hillary Clinton in June 2008 in Northern Virginia, at precisely the same time and location the Bilderberg Group were convening in Chantilly. Bilderberg luminary James A. Johnson was also responsible for selecting Obamas running mate Joe Biden, having also previously selected John Edwards as John Kerrys right hand man in 2004 after Edwards had impressed Bilderberg elitists Henry Kissinger and David Rockefeller with a speech he gave at the globalist confab in Italy that year.

In a comparatively weak GOP field, the establishment cannot take any chances in allowing Ron Paul to gain momentum as the only candidate who has a real chance of defeating Barack Obama.
As polls have shown, out of the Republican candidates, only Ron Paul has a realistic hope of success in a hypothetical run off against Obama  the other candidates are equally unpopular as the President.

Despite the fact that Mitt Romney has been anointed by the establishment as the Republican favorite, a May CNN poll found that he would lose by 11 points if he got the nomination and went head to head with Obama, whereas Paul only trails the President by 7 points.

Bilderbergs continual influence in picking US presidents and potential vice-presidents again serves up a reminder that the real power structure steering the planet goes beyond teleprompter-reading puppet presidents and rests in the hands of multi-generational globalists, central banking moguls and the CEOs of the worlds biggest corporations, all of whom routinely attend the Bilderberg Group confab every year.

http://www.infowars.com/bilderberg-a...l-frontrunner/



* Texas Gov. Perry Bilderbergs Ace in the Hole?


In 2007, when confronted by the local press on his return from Turkey, Perry insisted that the Bilderberg boys do good work and Americans should be grateful. 

But Perry appeared confused when asked about the Logan Act, which outlaws meetings of government officials with private citizens to make public policy unless they are held in public, not behind locked and guarded doors as is the case at the annual Bilderberg meetings. 

Foes of the Logan Act argue that it passed in 1789, so its out of date. To this, Rep. Ron Paul (R-Tex.) responds that unless its repealed, it remains the law. And it has been amended and strengthened over the years, including in the 20th century. 

Paul has called for a criminal investigation into Perrys Bilderberg trip. This information about him going over there and violating the Logan Act and getting involved . . . Im just impressed that thats in the ordinary mediaI think thats encouraging, too, he said on a talk radio show, adding that Perrys attendance was a sign that hes involved in the international conspiracy. 

Perry has repeatedly denied that he is running for president, but several campaigns have been put forth to draft the three term Texas governor. In addition, Perry keeps pushing himself as a Bilderberg wild card. At Republican events, he has described the type of nominee the GOP needs (like himself) without naming himself. 

The Bilderberg backed NAU that he supports would erase the boundaries between Mexico, the United States and Canada. The plan is to expand the union throughout the Western Hemisphere, resulting in an American Union, similar to the European Union that is draining Europe dry of its former prosperity, with Switzerland the location of the 2011 Bilderberg meetingfaring better because its neither an EU nor a NATO member. 

His support of the Trans Texas Corridor within the states boundaries has been unflinching, since that is Texass part of the greater NAFTA Superhighway network to connect the NAU nations physically. 

Bilderberg, true to form, wants the U.S. recession to continue throughout 2012 and for oil prices to remain high and increase further. This could make Obama a one-term president. But at this point it appears Bilderbergs other horse is headed for the stable, to be groomed as their ace in the hole.

http://www.americanfreepress.net/htm...rberg_271.html

----------


## pfarley

The side view is fun too.. lol

----------


## Mr Tansill

> if we get third, ron should quit.


Put both hands around your neck and choke yourself.

----------


## Bruno

> if we get third, ron should quit.


Stfu

----------


## dusman

An update from my brother on the ground there. He said that it's really close between Bachmann and Paul as far as support. He did mention though that when you go into the Coliseum, the whole place is wrapped in Ron Paul pennants and banners. He said he thinks Paul might have had a little bit more support, but that Pawlenty had a surprising amount of support as well. 

He filmed the event with his Canon A1 and secondary shots with an HV30. Excited to see the footage!

----------


## Inkblots

> My pregnant wife just got interviewed, gave some great responses on why she voted for Ron Paul - for our baby's liberty and to keep him out of unconstitutional wars.


What a great thread - so far I've seen nuns and pregnant moms for Ron!  All the best sorts.

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

> So true, I've never seen Politico recognize Ron's existence.  So really, if this is what people are going by, it's nothing...


http://www.politico.com/

On the left

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Some classic entertainment while we wait:


Anyone notice at about :25 Cafferty says we're trailing behind McCain when we were really ahead?

----------


## Aratus

> Fox just said it will probably be 45 minutes + for results.


thats quick if they are correct

----------


## Margo37

I hope I heard wrong,  Scarborough thinking Herman Cain picking way up

Was just scanning thru channels

----------


## libertybrewcity

> if we get third, ron should quit.


-rep

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> The side view is fun too.. lol


Even the security guy is ashamed.

----------


## Dianne

I guess my point is that her campaign must already be struggling with money issues.     She might as well have gotten the two dudes from "Leave it to Beaver".    Randy Travis is a conceited, has been.     Sounds like her camp is in "desperation" mode lolololol

----------


## TheSecretBillionaire

Fingers crossed for Ron!

----------


## pfarley

> even the security guy is ashamed.


 lol

----------


## lucky_bg

> if we get third, ron should quit.


Ron should never quit!!!

----------


## parocks

> How do you think the MSM would handle a Bachmann win as opposed to a Paul win?


If Bachmann wins, she and Perry are the top story.
If Ron Paul wins, Perry is the top story.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Jesus Christ I can barley contain my excitement!! RON PAUL!!!

----------


## r3volution

> if we get third, ron should quit.


sounds to me like you already have .

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> I guess my point is that her campaign must already be struggling with money issues.     She might as well have gotten the two dudes from "Leave it to Beaver".    Randy Travis is a conceited, has been.     Sounds like her camp is in "desperation" mode lolololol


Hopefully you're right. I know about 3 names from country music and he's one of them.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Hahaha. Thats a big one.


Campaign media rule #189 ... Don't get caught eating a penis looking food in a possible, sexual, manner.

----------


## speciallyblend

top 3 finish is a huge win, #1,#2 is kickin azz and taking names, anything top 3 by us is huge!!!!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

A Ustream commercial came on and I almost shat my pants because I thought someone was making an announcement. fml

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

..

----------


## Aliangel

> sounds to me like you already have .


No but this is an organization event, one of our key strengths.  We need to win.

----------


## Dianne

I'm happy with top 3...   Top 2 delighted.... No. 1, I go straight through the roof !!!!!

----------


## justatrey

> ...


Yeah really, come on guys we need to grow up and stop posting this (lol).

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Campaign media rule #189 ... Don't get caught eating a penis looking food in a possible, sexual, manner.


You have a gift. Don't hide that in a bushel basket.

----------


## trey4sports

I just got an update from someone on the ground who is fairly "up" in the campaign. Not going to name names but i asked "what do you think, first or second?" I got a text back saying "1st" 


It is a reliable person, but no one can predict the future so take it with a grain of salt.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> top 3 finish is a huge win, #1,#2 is kickin azz and taking names, anything top 3 by us is huge!!!!


Completely agree...let's remember that Rand just stated "this is not an online poll."  If we beat Romney, Santorum, Bachmann, etc.  We are doing great!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

So did ron win or what? What's going on?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Yeah really, come on guys we need to grow up and stop posting this (lol).


I was too busy looking at the 3-foot-tall man creepily looking on from near ground level.

----------


## Verrater

Paul
Pawlenty
Bachmann

Wouldn't this be the best line up for us?

----------


## Epic

Chris Wallace: likely that many Bachmann ticketers won't vote for her.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> So did ron win or what? What's going on?


We're waiting for the results. Bachmann is speaking live now.

----------


## febo

I can't believe how much Bachmann is in need to some canned cheering - it sounds so empty.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> You have a gift. Don't hide that in a bushel basket.


Sorry, my teenage/juvenile side took over for a second. All better now.

----------


## r3volution

we got the corn dog pic , so ya , we won .

----------


## justatrey

> So did ron win or what? What's going on?


Seems odds are leaning towards second, but there is still some hope around here for a win.

----------


## JTforRP

> chris wallace: Likely that many bachmann ticketers won't vote for her.



this!

----------


## KingRobbStark

> So did ron win or what? What's going on?


The results are still not in.

----------


## Inkblots

> Paul
> Pawlenty
> Bachmann
> 
> Wouldn't this be the best line up for us?


Yes, but that won't be happening, I can assure you.

----------


## trey4sports

> We're waiting for the results. Bachmann is speaking live now.


I don't think its live. that is her earlier speech

----------


## economics102

Guys. I have a confession to make. I am the secret billionaire. No joke.

----------


## V3n

> if we get third, ron should quit.


I'd like to understand your motivation for writing this.  Could you please explain your point?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> I just got an update from someone on the ground who is fairly "up" in the campaign. Not going to name names but i asked "what do you think, first or second?" I got a text back saying "1st" 
> 
> 
> It is a reliable person, but no one can predict the future so take it with a grain of salt.


I'm not taking that with a grain of salt. I'm taking it as a truth. Ignorance is bliss.

----------


## BuddyRey

The guy peering lustfully at Michelle Bachmann from the bottom left of that photo looks a lot like Trollface!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> I just got an update from someone on the ground who is fairly "up" in the campaign. Not going to name names but i asked "what do you think, first or second?" I got a text back saying "1st" 
> 
> 
> It is a reliable person, but no one can predict the future so take it with a grain of salt.


:collins: ???

----------


## Mr Tansill

> Paul
> Pawlenty
> Bachmann
> 
> Wouldn't this be the best line up for us?


Actually no...I think the best line up would be 

Paul
Bachmann
Romney

It would show that we are above the "favorites."  Everyone already thinks the nail is in the coffin of TPaw.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Looks like a sea of red (Ron Paul) shirts on Fox!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Looks like a mod. (Nirvikalpa) has nuked the pictures of someone eating a corn dog.

Hypersensitive much?

----------


## Ranger29860

omg i thought the first time watching her speak was bad.... i have never seen someone so bad about pandering.

----------


## JTforRP

I can't handle this.

----------


## Inkblots

> I don't think its live. that is her earlier speech


Your user image disagrees

----------


## PeteinLA

> I just got an update from someone on the ground who is fairly "up" in the campaign. Not going to name names but i asked "what do you think, first or second?" I got a text back saying "1st" 
> 
> 
> It is a reliable person, but no one can predict the future so take it with a grain of salt.





Yes!

----------


## justatrey

Oh FFS why does she have to scream all the time?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Yes!


bachman?

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Looks like a sea of red (Ron Paul) shirts on Fox!


Was RP the only one with red shirts?

----------


## Mr Tansill

> I'm not taking that with a grain of salt. I'm taking it as a truth. Ignorance is bliss.


That would be sick!

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

omfg this chick makes me want to vomit! just the melody of her voice and way of speaking...shes a $#@!in tool!

----------


## wstrucke

> Looks like a sea of red (Ron Paul) shirts on Fox!


They just showed Bachmann's camp on fox.  They also have red, similar looking shirts.  Just be patient and we'll get results soon enough.  Personally, I'll be ecstatic with a top three finish.  This is just the beginning my friends.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Most people wanted to see Travis. No one cares about molested Barbie looking Bachmann.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> Oh FFS why does she have to scream all the time?


I had to mute her about 30 seconds into her speech. 

I wish she would STFU about how great Iowa is. Iowa is not that cool.

----------


## Margo37

> Guys. I have a confession to make. I am the secret billionaire. No joke.


Oh no,  we HAVEN'T come a long way!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Stop posting the Bachmann pic.  It is extreme distasteful, disrespectful, and just *old*.  Grow up.

Mods are deleting them.

----------


## justatrey

She probably types in all caps.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Oh FFS why does she have to scream all the time?


HE WILL BE A ONNNNNEEEEEE TERRRRRRRRMMMMM PRESIDDDDDEEEEEENNNNNTTTTT!!!!!!!! *crowd erupts*

----------


## Epic

If Paul won after the Bachmann buzz all day, that would be epic.

Bachmann has even committed to 5 major network Sunday interviews to talk about her victory.

----------


## parocks

> I just got an update from someone on the ground who is fairly "up" in the campaign. Not going to name names but i asked "what do you think, first or second?" I got a text back saying "1st" 
> 
> 
> It is a reliable person, but no one can predict the future so take it with a grain of salt.



This is what I want to hear.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

double post. stupid.

----------


## Aldanga

> Was RP the only one with red shirts?


 I saw some red Santorum shirts in different pics.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> No but this is an organization event, one of our key strengths.  We need to win.


We need to _educate_ to win, short term _or_ long term.

We _educate_ until they turn out the lights on us.  See 2008 race.

The more the liberty message is out there the better.




Bunkloco

----------


## Bruno

> Awesome! Interviewed by who ?


She didn't know, there are tons here.  Sorry, probably not national though.

----------


## Billay

Ron must be winning because Steele says they mean nothing.

----------


## BuddyRey

> I saw some red Santorum shirts in different pics.


Shouldn't the Santorum shirts be brown and white?

----------


## trey4sports

> Your user image disagrees


+rep

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

I bet a lot of Bachmann supporters went for Cain

I remember a lady on the phone line saying she supported Bachmann but was now equally liking Cain after his speech

----------


## Mr Tansill

> bachman?


LOL...definitely!

"If it bleeds, we can kill it."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNr0WXQ3Ho4

----------


## Original_Intent

Look under pander and you will see Bachmann. Luckily she is so freakin transparent that I expect it is turning people off. People are starting to be wary of cheerleading speeches and looking for substance.

----------


## wstrucke

HAHAHA!! All of the signs in the background of the fox "panel" are for Ron Paul 2012!!!!

----------


## Matthew Zak

I'd be discouraged if he didn't get top 2, deeply saddened if he didn't get top 3... but I wouldn't give up hope that...

----------


## wstrucke

> Shouldn't the Santorum shirts be brown and white?


Santorum supporters should have brown pants.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> LOL...definitely!
> 
> "If it bleeds, we can kill it."
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNr0WXQ3Ho4


lol. Its safer with fire.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Bachmann talks like she's talking to a room of children. It's really annoying. Have some maturity in your voice. Speak with vision and confidence. Say things that have some intellectual merit.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Ron Paul winning the Republican nomination will take the liberty movement to the next level. Can you imagine every American knowing about Ron Paul as the challenger to Obama? That would simply be amazing.

----------


## Aratus

admin almost locked the thread? big hint! cool it, guys.

representative ron paul is now about to  neatly garner

1st [most likely] or 2nd and be official presidential timber.

----------


## economics102

> HE WILL BE A ONNNNNEEEEEE TERRRRRRRRMMMMM PRESIDDDDDEEEEEENNNNNTTTTT!!!!!!!! *crowd erupts*


Whenever she says that it reminds me of this:

http://youtu.be/wvsboPUjrGc?t=56s

----------


## dusman

> Ron Paul winning the Republican nomination will take the liberty movement to the next level. Can you imagine every American knowing about Ron Paul as the challenger to Obama? That would simply be amazing.


I have a feeling we'll get to see that.

----------


## >shaw

Bachmann fear mongering

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Bachmann talks like she's talking to a room of children. It's really annoying. Have some maturity in your voice. Speak with vision and confidence. Say things that have some intellectual merit.


She's talking to people as if she's talking to herself. Ron does this too, which is why you need to have a history book on your lap for reference when he talks.

----------


## Inkblots

> lol. Its safer with fire.


Take off, nuke the site from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.

----------


## Tina

Just watched a segment, Michael Steele says straw poll result does not reflect how the Republican party is leaning.  Wonder why he says this now....MSNBC

----------


## wstrucke

C-SPAN has Ron Paul's speech being rebroadcast at 5:50 EDT immediately followed by the straw poll results.  Hopefully that is a good sign.

----------


## Aratus

> Stop posting the Bachmann pic.  It is extreme distasteful, disrespectful, and just *old*.  Grow up.
> 
> Mods are deleting them.


we may see ron paul given his full due on the national news

----------


## KingRobbStark

> C-SPAN has Ron Paul's speech being rebroadcast at 5:50 EDT immediately followed by the straw poll results.  Hopefully that is a good sign.


From your keyboard to Gods CTRL

----------


## wstrucke

> admin almost locked the thread? big hint! cool it, guys.


Why would the admins lock the thread...?  99% of the posts are generally good discussion on the events of today.

----------


## Inkblots

> we may see ron paul given his full due on the national news


Are you suggesting someone took a picture of Ron Paul eating a corndog?

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

"national security conservative"...she sounds like a $#@!in idiot...who actually likes this woman?

----------


## Mr Tansill

> Take off, nuke the site from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.


What's that from?  Alien?  Aliens?

----------


## The Magic Hoof

So when are they actually announcing who won? and can I see any of this on TV?

----------


## brenton



----------


## Ranger29860

god the begging for votes is ssooooo sad  i feel bad for her sometime.

----------


## dusman

Come with me children... come vote with me.. come vote for me.

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

National Security Conservative = Neo-Wilsonian Hawk

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Stop posting the Bachmann pic.  It is extreme distasteful, disrespectful, and just *old*.  Grow up.
> 
> Mods are deleting them.


It's not "old," the photograph was taken less than a week ago.

Furthermore, it's old "distasteful" to those already with dirty minds.  To people without such, it's just a picture of a politician munching on some fair food.

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

LOL!!! "i love you!!!" what the $#@!!! haha

----------


## Inkblots

> What's that from?  Alien?  Aliens?


Aliens: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCbfMkh940Q

----------


## Dianne

I would have to say the same thing... That is nuts !!!!!    Ron Paul; nor we, will ever quit !!!!!!!

So whoever pays you Aliangel, take it back to them and tell them to f themselves.    Paul and his supporters do not quit.

----------


## trey4sports

> So when are they actually announcing who won? and can I see any of this on TV?


5-6 central

----------


## Sweman

She loves us! She loves us all! God I must vote for her...

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

CSPAN says approximately 6pm ET. Fox News, CSPAN and MSNBC are going to show it live

----------


## wstrucke

> So when are they actually announcing who won? and can I see any of this on TV?


As early as 6:00 ET, though the fox report said more likely 6:20 to 7:00 pm ET.

http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/

If you need a fox stream PM me.

----------


## CaseyJones

anymore corndog pics and the bannings start

----------


## kill the banks

I heard many turned off on her being late the other day and a 3 1/2 min short speech and left ... hmmmm anyone else on that ?

----------


## Ranger29860

Hey i know that guy on tv!

----------


## Bruno

> HAHAHA!! All of the signs in the background of the fox "panel" are for Ron Paul 2012!!!!


I was there when they planned it Thursday night. They had a great game plan and executed it well. It was a sea of Ron Paul signs in there!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

So in one hour 15 minutes then. Is this on TV anywhere? and if not where can i stream it online?

----------


## Aratus

> Are you suggesting someone took a picture of Ron Paul eating a corndog?


no. laurel leaves metaphoric for ron paul.


lets don't even replicate MB's pics not until


newsweek gloms onto them in a rude way.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> Aliens: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCbfMkh940Q


Nice...

----------


## ChiefJustice

When are they giving the results?

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Ron Paul Replay!!!!

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Can I get a live feed to FOX or CNN or MSNBC?

----------


## Inkblots

> no. laurel leaves metaphoric for ron paul.
> 
> 
> lets don't even replicate MB's pics not until
> 
> 
> newsweek gloms onto them in a rude way.


You know what, Aratus?  I like the cut of your jib.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> When are they giving the results?


6 pm central

----------


## TheTyke

Ron Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## PeteinLA

> Take off, nuke the site from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.


Yes sir!

----------


## Mr Tansill

"Cannot have relative value for life."  "All life is precious."

No truer words.

----------


## Jdagucci

yo we betta win or ima hella mad everyone...i want 1st not 2nd

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Yes sir!


Lets destroy the entire planet just to make sure.

----------


## Jdagucci

tht some hella fire in tht pic bruh

----------


## orenbus

I hope I'm wrong, but I would not be surprised in Ron Paul comes in 5th. One thing that 2008 taught me is that we tend to over-estimate reality on the web. I really do hope I'm wrong, but something tells me we're making this a bigger deal than what its going to turn out to be.

----------


## Aliangel

Hearing rons speech again, I think he did the best. Much better substance than the rest.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> tht some hella fire in tht pic bruh


Word

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> I hope on wrong, but I would not be surprised in Ron Paul comes in 5th.


 Wut?

----------


## Aliangel

> I hope on wrong, but I would not be surprised in Ron Paul comes in 5th. One thing that 2008 taught me is that we tend to over-estimate reality on the web. I really do hope I'm wrong but something tells me we're making this a bigger deal than what its going to turn out to be.


...No way man.

----------


## r3volution

watch out guyz the Department of corn dog Security is gonna ban ur interwebz!

----------


## ChiefJustice

> I hope on wrong, but I would not be surprised in Ron Paul comes in 5th. One thing that 2008 taught me is that we tend to over-estimate reality on the web. I really do hope I'm wrong but something tells me we're making this a bigger deal than what its going to turn out to be.


Interesting....

----------


## KingRobbStark

> I hope on wrong, but I would not be surprised in Ron Paul comes in 5th. One thing that 2008 taught me is that we tend to over-estimate reality on the web. I really do hope I'm wrong but something tells me we're making this a bigger deal than what its going to turn out to be.


No no no. If ron is not first, then he's definitely second.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> Can I get a live feed to FOX or CNN or MSNBC?


anyone?

----------


## Inkblots

> Lets destroy the entire planet just to make sure.


... did you just issue a Writ of Exterminatus?  Because if you're in the Inquisition, you really should have let us know that before now.

----------


## Jdagucci

> Word


 yo some people talkin crazy on here bruh #hella whack

----------


## Billay

17,000 voters.

----------


## Verrater

> watch out guyz the Department of corn dog Security is gonna ban ur interwebz!


I laughed.

----------


## Inkblots

> I hope on wrong, but I would not be surprised in Ron Paul comes in 5th. One thing that 2008 taught me is that we tend to over-estimate reality on the web. I really do hope I'm wrong but something tells me we're making this a bigger deal than what its going to turn out to be.


Lulz.

----------


## KramerDSP

Someone in the chat said that Des Moines Register adjusted Bachmann s ticket count from 6k to 4k

----------


## bunklocoempire

> watch out guyz the Department of corn dog Security is gonna ban ur interwebz!


Lol!

Bunkloco

----------


## ChiefJustice

> Someone in the chat said that Des Moines Register adjusted Bachmann s ticket count from 6k to 4k


Isn't that the same as Ron??

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Someone in the chat said that Des Moines Register adjusted Bachmann s ticket count from 6k to 4k


Hopefully truth

----------


## puppetmaster

fox said whats the diff between perry and bachmann. the said or perry and the second place finisher....do they know something?

----------


## Lafayette

> watch out guyz the Department of corn dog Security is gonna ban ur interwebz!


Ha!

----------


## Jdagucci

> Someone in the chat said that Des Moines Register adjusted Bachmann s ticket count from 6k to 4k


word??

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I like Ron's story on LIFE and what he experienced back in the early 60's.

**************************************************  ***************



Bachmann is such a sleazed contrived  panderer... "her dad got married in his Air Force uniform" "Follow me to vote, vote for me now"  

The knucklehead states it's great to be a social conservative... but the very next sentence is you have the freedoms of your cjoice of religion no matter what.

----------


## acptulsa

> anymore corndog pics and the bannings start

----------


## wgadget

> couldnt agree more! this time IS different. people are waking up in record numbers. first herman cain was "the man to beat" and now he's finished. then bachmann...we'll see what happens to her within the hour. if she wins-then its an important poll. if she loses, it doesnt matter and rick perry is the new contender. if we beat him, then its palin...and once shes defeated.....WE WIN! i have total faith in the revolution.  money cant buy this type of total life changing inspiration and belief in liberty. its worth more than life itself


Palin has VERY HIGH unfavorables.

----------


## Dianne

I must say one thing, that I don't recommend Paul do again.   And that is, the abortion story.    I actually had to turn my tv off, because I didn't want to hear the dreadful details.    I can understand his plight, but rather tell it more in the fashion that he has seen miscarriages and believes a fetus is alive and viable....    but he did start his speech out on a real bummer note, that I really didn't want to hear the details of.        Gonna be thinking about that horror story all night.

In my view, he has baggage of the past that haunts him daily.    Today, he attempted to relieve himself of that baggage...  but he threw it on me and it now haunts me.  

Other than that, he nailed the night !!!!!!

----------


## KingRobbStark

> ... did you just issue a Writ of Exterminatus?  Because if you're in the Inquisition, you really should have let us know that before now.

----------


## Kregisen

> Someone in the chat said that Des Moines Register adjusted Bachmann s ticket count from 6k to 4k


Really????

If that's true we may have the victory!! Cross your fingers!

----------


## JTforRP

My girlfriend, completely unbiased and clueless on politics: "Honey, why aren't they mentioning Ron Paul? Isn't he gonna be 1st or 2nd? There are even his signs behind them."


LOL. The media CAN'T keep up this bull$#@! much longer. Period. You can't trick a society that has immediate and constant access to information in a way that's never been possible.

----------


## Jdagucci

> 


bruh thts my great gand dad dont b jokin on him

----------


## KingRobbStark

> yo some people talkin crazy on here bruh #hella whack


It be natural over here bro.

----------


## wstrucke

> I must say one thing, that I don't recommend Paul do again.   And that is, the abortion story.


It really wasn't that bad.  You will hear and see worse on college campuses and websites.  Dr. Paul tells the truth and you should never turn that off.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> bruh thts my great gand dad dont b jokin on him

----------


## V3n

To those not in front of a tv.  Still waiting for results... watching re-play of Dr. Paul's AMAZING speach!!  It's better the second time!!

----------


## PeteinLA

> Someone in the chat said that Des Moines Register adjusted Bachmann s ticket count from 6k to 4k


DM Register with the burn!!!! haha

----------


## parocks

> Someone in the chat said that Des Moines Register adjusted Bachmann s ticket count from 6k to 4k


hmmm, that sounds good for RP.  RP to win on intrade now 17.5 - bachmann at 90

----------


## tsai3904

> Can I get a live feed to FOX or CNN or MSNBC?


FOX News:
http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891

----------


## Mr Tansill

> My girlfriend, completely unbiased and clueless on politics: "Honey, why aren't they mentioning Ron Paul? Isn't he gonna be 1st or 2nd? There are even his signs behind them."
> 
> 
> LOL. The media CAN'T keep up this bull$#@! much longer. Period. You can't trick a society that has immediate and constant access to information in a way that's never been possible.


These interwebs sure are amazing!!!

----------


## SimpleName

> My girlfriend, completely unbiased and clueless on politics: "Honey, why aren't they mentioning Ron Paul? Isn't he gonna be 1st or 2nd? There are even his signs behind them."
> 
> 
> LOL. The media CAN'T keep up this bull$#@! much longer. Period. You can't trick a society that has immediate and constant access to information in a way that's never been possible.


Even those who haven't a clue know something is seriously messed up. This is good news.

----------


## jct74

http://twitpic.com/65mjpc/full

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Fox implying Perry second!

What if Ron Paul finishes *third*?

----------


## Jdagucci

> :d :d :d


naw bruh im jus playin he aint my relative

----------


## KramerDSP

Matt Strawn says 16K+ votes.

----------


## Jdagucci

> http://twitpic.com/65mjpc/full


i would tap all em girls in there

----------


## JohnG

where can you watch CNN/Fox news straw poll coverage online? I can only find CSPAN (live, that is)

----------


## wstrucke

> What if Ron Paul finishes *third*?


Third is better than fifth.  Relax.

----------


## Lafayette

> http://twitpic.com/65mjpc/full


Yeaaah!

----------


## ChiefJustice

> Fox implying Perry second!
> 
> What if Ron Paul finishes *third*?


Is that just pure speculation?

----------


## economics102

> hmmm, that sounds good for RP.  RP to win on intrade now 17.5 - bachmann at 90


Wow, that's a huge jump. I assume that's based on some insider trading from Ames? Or just attendees who feel confident from their on-the-ground sense of things that she's going to win?

----------


## Aldanga

> Really????
> 
> If that's true we may have the victory!! Cross your fingers!


 It's true.

----------


## KramerDSP

Carl Cameron: "frenzy of speculation"

Cameron: "RP had more bus loads this morning delivered here. Having said that, bachmann's tent was elbow to elbow with supporters all morning from 10 am on."

----------


## r3volution



----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron Paul had most buses. -Fox News

----------


## tsai3904

> where can you watch CNN/Fox news straw poll coverage online? I can only find CSPAN (live, that is)


Fox News:
http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891

----------


## Inkblots

> Fox implying Perry second!
> 
> What if Ron Paul finishes *third*?


Again, I say: lulz.

----------


## AmberH

Fox says maybe 15,000 votes

----------


## Jdagucci

> Ron Paul had most buses. -Fox News


you forreal??

----------


## erowe1

> Fox implying Perry second!
> 
> What if Ron Paul finishes *third*?


If Perry is second, then that means a lot of Bachmann's 6k tickets went his way. If that's the case, then RP won't be third, he'll be first.

----------


## trey4sports

> It's true.


that was an old article. The 6k article came out afterward i believe...

----------


## JTforRP

I don't know if anybody here follows hockey, but I'm a huge Blackhawks fan and it's eerie how similar this feels to the Hawks 3 years ago: I got in HEATED arguments with even some of my best friends about the Hawks...they constantly said "Nobody cares about hockey....nobody likes the Hawks, they suck, and they always will."

A couple years later, 2 million people lined the streets of Chicago for a Stanley Cup parade. I literally saw my exact predictions come to fruition. I feel precisely the same energy building for Ron.

Sort of apples and oranges, but if "having a feeling" means anything, I have the EXACT "wait and see" feeling that I had about my favorite team back then. Now, it's just Ron Paul instead of a hockey team 

Just the way people say "he has no chance" is so damn similar. Do NOT buy it people. Keep on going strong.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> 


nice

----------


## ChiefJustice

> If Perry is second, then that means a lot of Bachmann's 6k tickets went his way. If that's the case, then RP won't be third, he'll be first.


Great point.

----------


## lucky_bg

> FOX News:
> http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891


thanx

----------


## jct74

//

----------


## libertyfanatic

> i would tap all em girls in there


Are you calling Ron a girl?

----------


## Jdagucci

> Are you calling Ron a girl?


wtf?? ron paul a guy i aint **** bruh

----------


## KramerDSP

> I don't know if anybody here follows hockey, but I'm a huge Blackhawks fan and it's eerie how similar this feels to the Hawks 3 years ago: I got in HEATED arguments with even some of my best friends about the Hawks...they constantly said "Nobody cares about hockey....nobody likes the Hawks, they suck, and they always will."
> 
> A couple years later, 2 million people lined the streets of Chicago for a Stanley Cup parade.
> 
> Sort of apples and oranges, but if "having a feeling" means anything, I have the EXACT "wait and see" feeling that I had about my favorite team back then. Now, it's just Ron Paul instead of a hockey team 
> 
> Just the way people say "he has no chance" is so damn similar. Do NOT buy it people. Keep on going strong.


+Rep and Welcome!

----------


## TheTyke

Nooooooo not this again....

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul had most buses. -Fox News


Yeah, but Bachmann told her people to ride in the 'issue buses' strong America etc.

Also, a bunch bought their own tickets, more than usual, and a bunch wanted to hear Randy Travis and likely didn't care who they voted for at the straw poll, and voted for her as a ticket price to hear the guy they liked.

Fingers crossed.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> wtf?? ron paul a guy i aint **** bruh


Sorry. I saw the em as an eight lol

----------


## Jdagucci

> Sorry. I saw the em as an eight lol


lol it good bruh

----------


## sailingaway

I'll come back.  I don't want to sit through this....

----------


## steph3n

> i would tap all em girls in there



Hopefully all of them would not only reject you but slap you in the face for being a rude punk.

----------


## parocks

> It's true.


No, it's the "adjust downward from 6K to 4K" that we're looking at.

----------


## Aliangel

feeling nervous......

----------


## PastaRocket848

randy travis was a cheap shot.

----------


## Inkblots

> lol it good bruh


Insofar as you see to have a lot of brew lying around, howsabout hooking us all up with some beer while we wait for the announcement?

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Nooooooo not this again....


???

----------


## Kregisen

All I want for my 20th birthday today is a Ron Paul Ames Victory!!! CROSS YOUR FINGERS

----------


## tsai3904

> Yeah, but Bachmann told her people to ride in the 'issue buses' strong America etc.
> 
> Also, a bunch bought their own tickets, more than usual, and a bunch wanted to hear Randy Travis and likely didn't care who they voted for at the straw poll, and voted for her as a ticket price to hear the guy they liked.


This might have played a big factor.  People who wanted to attend a free concert only had to wait in line and vote for Bachmann.

----------


## Aldanga

> that was an old article. The 6k article came out afterward i believe...


  4k Tickets from Bachmann. (Site is getting hit hard, so it might take a while to load.)

----------


## kahless

So they will go back on stage when they are done counting or is there an official time they will announce the results?

----------


## lucky_bg

> randy travis was a cheap shot.


I just hope it wasn't efective as well...

----------


## economics102

I think that's some serious BS that you had vote for bachmann to enter her tent and she lured people who don't care about politics to listen to Randy Travis. If the Iowa GOP was really worried about the integrity of their straw poll, they would ban the practice of allowing candidates to require votes before entering tents.

----------


## Evilfox

HP says our camp is predicting paul 5000 votes

----------


## scootman369

http://twitter.com/#!/jonward11/stat...99746534526977

"ron paul's people say they may have close to 5,000"

----------


## JTforRP

RT @POLITICO2012: 16,892: Number of voters who cast ballots in the Ames straw poll, sources say: http://t.co/uTkJHgl

----------


## steph3n

> I think that's some serious BS that you had vote for bachmann to enter her tent and she lured people who don't care about politics to listen to Randy Travis.


They can't force a vote for her.

----------


## Inkblots

> http://twitter.com/#!/jonward11/stat...99746534526977
> 
> "ron paul's people say they may have close to 5,000"


All aboard the Victory Train!  Whoo whoo!

----------


## davidhperry

> Wow, that's a huge jump. I assume that's based on some insider trading from Ames? Or just attendees who feel confident from their on-the-ground sense of things that she's going to win?


Hard to say, but it's been holding at around 17.5 for a while (most of last hour), so it suggests to me that it doesn't have insiders and/or it's fairly close.   If there were insiders on the intrade market and bachmann was the known winner, then they would be stupid not to trade it down to 0%.  Plus, volume is thin.  It's up in the air, IMHO.  

I'm not logged in.  It just occurred to me that they might have halted trading when the polls close.  Anyone know?  They should leave the market open until the outcome is known, but they may have stopped trading.

----------


## Aliangel

we may win this folks......keep praying.

----------


## JTforRP

Does 5,000 votes win this thing? That's about 30%...

----------


## KingRobbStark

> All aboard the Victory Train!  Whoo whoo!


The only way to go is UP!

----------


## willwash

> So they will go back on stage when they are done counting or is there an official time they will announce the results?


http://www.c-span.org/Events/Iowa-St...10737423441-1/

CSPAN is saying live results approx 6:30 ET

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Guys, I've got a c-span and a fox stream. Is the stuff on cspan live? I don't know which stream i should watch to see the actual announcement of the winner.

----------


## TheTyke

> ???


lol they're rerunning the screaming pander speech for the 3rd time. My ears.

----------


## orenbus

Nah I just still have a bitter taste in my mouth from New Hampshire the last go around. All of us on this board and supporters on the net so believed we were going to either going to win NH or come close and guess what? it wasn't even close. Why? Because we overestimated the number of supporters we were sending up there the weeks before to do get out the vote activities. I personally went up there in subzero degree temperature standing out in the snow handing out fliers going door to door canvassing and doing what I could but my first visit up there I knew we were in trouble.

There was a serious disconnect between what we were all talking about that was happening in NH and what was actuallly happening. This time around if you guys want a serious chance at winning it has to be more than just speculation or arm chair quarter backing at home. The money that was spent wastefully instead of bussing people and having the needed materials up in NH really pissed me off too. Instead we spent tens of thousands and probably more sending in money to the campaign and buying blimps could have been used on something more useful like getting hundreds and thousands of supporters and literally getting boots on the ground in states where we needed it to make a major impact early on in the 2008 campaign.

----------


## Dianne

The decision coming in late... so must be Paul win.    They are doing everything they can atm to recount, restructure, disqualify, lolol.

----------


## Epic

Ron Paul followers are most committed and "indestructable", says Grassley on fox

----------


## JTforRP

Fox calls Ron Paul's support "indestructable."

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Does 5,000 votes win this thing? That's about 30%...


Not necessarily, but the figure is still a rough estimate and shouldn't be relied on heavily.

----------


## kahless

> Guys, I've got a c-span and a fox stream. Is the stuff on cspan live? I don't know which stream i should watch to see the actual announcement of the winner.


I am watching an empty stage on ustream.tv

----------


## ForLibertyFight

The guest on FOX said that Ron Paul had the most ardent followers

----------


## willwash

The CSPAN stream says live results at 6:30 ET

----------


## Aliangel

Wow are you guys watching fox???

----------


## pauliticalfan

Props to senator grassley. Wow.

----------


## ChiefJustice

well how much percent will the other candidates (exc bachmann) get?

29% is pretty good but I'm not sure if that'll win it.

----------


## KramerDSP

Senator Grassley:

"Ron Paul's people have the most devoted and indestructible following"

"Unless we are unified as a party we cannot beat Obama" (Pro-Paul comment)

----------


## realtonygoodwin

16,892. First place with that kind of turnout would be huge.

----------


## wstrucke

The Senator on Fox just basically said Ron Paul is electable!  We knew it -- but it's good to hear that on television, *especially* fox!

----------


## Epic

Senator Grassley very complimentary of Ron Paul.  Says he likes his domestic policy.

Brett Baier was trying to get Grassley to insult Paul, but Grassley wouldn't do it.

----------


## trey4sports

> Does 5,000 votes win this thing? That's about 30%...


should be very very close to Bachmann.....

----------


## Inkblots

> Nah I just still have a bitter taste in my mouth from New Hampshire the last go around. All of us on this board and supporters on the net so believed we were going to either going to win NH or come close and guess what? it wasn't even close. Why? Because we overestimated the number of supporters we were sending up there the weeks before to do get out the vote activities. I personally went up there in subzero degree temperature standing out in the snow handing out fliers going door to door canvassing and doing what I could but my first visit up there I knew we were in trouble.
> 
> There was a serious disconnect between what we were all talking about that was happening in NH and what was actuallly happening. This time around if you guys want a serious chance at winning it has to be more than just speculation or arm chair quarter backing at home. The money that was spent wastefully instead of bussing people and having the needed materials up in NH really pissed me off too. Instead we spent tens of thousands and probably more sending in money to the campaign and buying blimps could have been used on something more useful like getting hundreds and thousands of supporters and literally getting boots on the ground in states where we needed it to make a major impact early on in the 2008 campaign.


This is exactly why we let the official campaign take the lead on organizing this time around - precisely so they could know for sure what was happening on the ground (also so obnoxious out-of-staters didn't scare off potential supporters, but let's put that aside for the nonce...).

----------


## justatrey

Oh god he might have actually pulled this off?! This is killing me!! Come on ONE TIME!!!!

----------


## FlatIron

30% is enough to win the Iowa Poll

----------


## steph3n

> Nah I just still have a bitter taste in my mouth from New Hampshire the last go around. All of us on this board and supporters on the net so believed we were going to either going to win NH or come close and guess what? it wasn't even close. Why? Because we overestimated the number of supporters we were sending up there the weeks before to do get out the vote activities. I personally went up there in subzero degree temperature standing out in the snow handing out fliers going door to door canvassing and doing what I could but my first visit up there I knew we were in trouble.
> 
> There was a serious disconnect between what we were all talking about that was happening in NH and what was actuallly happening. This time around if you guys want a serious chance at winning it has to be more than just speculation or arm chair quarter backing at home. The money that was spent wastefully instead of bussing people and having the needed materials up in NH really pissed me off too. Instead we spent tens of thousands and probably more sending in money to the campaign and buying blimps could have been used on something more useful like getting hundreds and thousands of supporters and literally getting boots on the ground in states where we needed it to make a major impact early on in the 2008 campaign.


I too was in NH, and the reception door to door was not good at all. I knew it wasn't going to be a win or even close there.

Mccain had his zombies that believed every word, and romney had a lot of MA imports that loved his liberal leans.
I was even told by mutliple McCain supporters(not activist, but voters) that he was the only one in the GOP that would we troops home....hahaha totally delusional.

I believe 5% of what I see on RPF, simply because many of the people here live in a bubble that is not reality.

----------


## ItsTime

> should be very very close to Bachmann.....


well do we believe the 4000 vote number or 6000?

----------


## parocks

> Wow, that's a huge jump. I assume that's based on some insider trading from Ames? Or just attendees who feel confident from their on-the-ground sense of things that she's going to win?


  3 hours ago it was 50/50.  Then Bachmann started saying 6K.  Then intrade started moving quickly to Bachmann.  But if the 6K was wrong, and the 4K was right, then there's a buying opportunity.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

So which station should i pay attention to? cspan or fox? i want to see the live announcement. maybe both will have it?

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Nah I just still have a bitter taste in my mouth from New Hampshire the last go around. All of us on this board and supporters on the net so believed we were going to either going to win NH or come close and guess what? it wasn't even close. Why? Because we overestimated the number of supporters we were sending up there the weeks before to do get out the vote activities. I personally went up there in subzero degree temperature standing out in the snow handing out fliers going door to door canvassing and doing what I could but my first visit up there I knew we were in trouble.
> 
> There was a serious disconnect between what we were all talking about that was happening in NH and what was actuallly happening. This time around if you guys want a serious chance at winning it has to be more than just speculation or arm chair quarter backing at home. The money that was spent wastefully instead of bussing people and having the needed materials up in NH really pissed me off too. Instead we spent tens of thousands and probably more sending in money to the campaign and buying blimps could have been used on something more useful like getting hundreds and thousands of supporters and literally getting boots on the ground in states where we needed it to make a major impact early on in the 2008 campaign.


I've had that general feeling for years. Most of us suspected Ron would run for potus again this year, so we knew we had to be in campaign mode for him and the cause of liberty the entire time. We had to learn how to be a delegate, too. I'm sure a few people went out and took it upon themselves to do this, but not enough, in my opinion. There's still a disconnect. Hopefully that disconnect is less severe, and we can get this revolution going a little faster now.

----------


## KramerDSP

If Ron Paul has 5,500 votes out of 16,892, that's an astounding 32% in the second highest straw poll turnout ever.

----------


## wgadget

All this fuss over something that's so meaningless....

----------


## JTforRP

> Oh god he might have actually pulled this off?! This is killing me!! Come on ONE TIME!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khauvdb_f8A

----------


## KingRobbStark

> This is exactly why we let the official campaign take the lead on organizing this time around - precisely so they could know for sure what was happening on the ground (also so obnoxious out-of-staters didn't scare off potential supporters, but let's put that aside for the nonce...).


I'm very proud of the campaign.

----------


## jrice

On Fox just now

Sen Grassley just said Ron Paul "has the most devoted following"

ha - then Bret Baire "But do you think he's electable for the GOP? ...  he didn't sound to unifying on that stage Thursday night"

Grassley"  "On foreign policy maybe not but on domestic policy he's in with everybody else"

----------


## ForLibertyFight

president obluntbama

----------


## JJonesMBA

Also pleasantly surprised by Sen. Grassley's defensive comment in support of Ron Paul's candidacy (in response to Bret Baier's question regarding electability).  Hopefully we'll hear more positive soundbites in the future!

----------


## trey4sports

> well do we believe the 4000 vote number or 6000?


i believe that both bachmann and paul will get roughly 30 - 35 % i dont know who will get 1st though

----------


## justatrey

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khauvdb_f8A


LOL I hate using caps but come on....

ONE TIME!

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Also pleasantly surprised by Sen. Grassley's defensive comment in support of Ron Paul's candidacy (in response to Bret Baier's question regarding electability).  Hopefully we'll hear more positive soundbites in the future!


The more steam we gather, the more they are attracted to us.

----------


## Bruno

> Senator Grassley:
> 
> "Ron Paul's people have the most devoted and indestructible following"
> 
> "Unless we are unified as a party we cannot beat Obama" (Pro-Paul comment)


  He came up and shook Rand's hand right next to me earlier.  Rand said something like everyone in your state has been wonderful.

----------


## libertybrewcity

It's really good that they are taking this long because it means there are tons of write in ballots. More votes for Perry likely means less votes for Bachmann.


If the total was 16k, it means that some people in Bachs camp probably didn't vote. could be good if ALL 5k actually voted for Paul.

----------


## trey4sports

> 3 hours ago it was 50/50.  Then Bachmann started saying 6K.  Then intrade started moving quickly to Bachmann.  But if the 6K was wrong, and the 4K was right, then there's a buying opportunity.


You're discounting all the other on-the-ground groups reporting Bachmann is winning. That report _alone_ is not what drove the huge change....

----------


## Agorism

Screw unity lol.

No way I'd support any of those people.

----------


## ItsTime

> Also pleasantly surprised by Sen. Grassley's defensive comment in support of Ron Paul's candidacy (in response to Bret Baier's question regarding electability).  Hopefully we'll hear more positive soundbites in the future!


Maybe an endorsement? I cant think of who Grassley is right now.

----------


## willwash

I'm going with CSPAN stream because it specifically said live results were coming at 6:30

----------


## TortoiseDream

you know, practically speaking, a 2nd place finish might be a good thing if it motivates the grassroots THAT much more, especially in preparation for the real deal

----------


## stefank

> It's really good that they are taking this long because it means there are tons of write in ballots. More votes for Perry likely means less votes for Bachmann.


I think you mean parry

----------


## Dianne

> we may win this folks......keep praying.


I feel good right now...   I've learned since 2007, that when there is a delay; it is due to figuring out how to rape Ron Paul and his supporters.      Paul may have this.... a delay looks good as hell to me.    We might still get a Bachmann rape, but they will never bring us down !!!!!   They will never bring us down !!

----------


## mstrmac1

nervous!!!

----------


## TheDrakeMan

It's Perry

----------


## Kregisen

Anyone know offhand what percent 2003 and 2007 winners had? Is 30% enough for a victory...given that we may have 30%? This could be very very close.

----------


## Inkblots

> You're discounting all the other on-the-ground groups reporting Bachmann is winning. That report _alone_ is not what drove the huge change....


Well, we'll know for sure any minute now...

----------


## rp08orbust

> i believe that both bachmann and paul will get roughly 30 - 35 % i dont know who will get 1st though


I hope that if Bachmann wins, it's by more than a few hundred votes.  The thought that a robocall this morning could have made the difference will not be easy to live with.

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

> All this fuss over something that's so meaningless....


 I don't think it's meaningless, but I have to say this board has got me SO worked up over something I thought was kinda interesting at first. This whole time I thought the CPAC poll was the biggest. Now I'm really anxious.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Screw unity lol.
> 
> No way I'd support any of those people.


Word.

+green thing


Bunkloco

----------


## Ethek

> I'm very proud of the campaign.


Indeed

----------


## freejack

I'm at a pool party right now and all I can do is refresh this thread on my tablet. People think I'm an isolationist. What's up with that?

----------


## Canderson

Bush and Romney got 31% when they won

----------


## KramerDSP

> It's really good that they are taking this long because it means there are tons of write in ballots. More votes for Perry likely means less votes for Bachmann.
> 
> 
> If the total was 16k, it means that some people in Bachs camp probably didn't vote. could be good if ALL 5k actually voted for Paul.


I have never wanted a poster to be so right.

----------


## wgadget

> It's Perry


It's Scary Reverend Perry.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I think you mean parry


yes.  parry.  with an "a".

----------


## Inkblots

> I think you mean parry


With an 'A'.  'A' for 'America'.  And 'IowA'.

----------


## davidhperry

> Nah I just still have a bitter taste in my mouth from New Hampshire the last go around. All of us on this board and supporters on the net so believed we were going to either going to win NH or come close and guess what? it wasn't even close. Why? Because we overestimated the number of supporters we were sending up there the weeks before to do get out the vote activities. I personally went up there in subzero degree temperature standing out in the snow handing out fliers going door to door canvassing and doing what I could but my first visit up there I knew we were in trouble.
> 
> There was a serious disconnect between what we were all talking about that was happening in NH and what was actuallly happening. This time around if you guys want a serious chance at winning it has to be more than just speculation or arm chair quarter backing at home. The money that was spent wastefully instead of bussing people and having the needed materials up in NH really pissed me off too. Instead we spent tens of thousands and probably more sending in money to the campaign and buying blimps could have been used on something more useful like getting hundreds and thousands of supporters and literally getting boots on the ground in states where we needed it to make a major impact early on in the 2008 campaign.


I agree completely.  No blimps this time, please!  If you want a blimp or something like that, go for it, but use your own money.  Please don't siphon money from tried and tested campaign methods.  Th

----------


## wgadget

> Anyone know offhand what percent 2003 and 2007 winners had? Is 30% enough for a victory...given that we may have 30%? This could be very very close.


I heard that only 3000 votes wins it.  Don't know if it's true with the number of voters who showed up, though...

----------


## svobody

Historically, anything over 24% = first place

----------


## IPSecure

Where is the Ron Paul Wins thread?

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## Restore-America-NOW

So is it 6:30 EST or CST? Getting anxious, but if they're not announcing the results for another hour I'll go make a sandwich or something

----------


## svobody

So if 16800~ voted, you're looking at about 4,000~ votes for a first place, historically speaking.

----------


## zerosdontcount

Est

----------


## trey4sports

> I heard that only 3000 votes wins it.  Don't know if it's true with the number of voters who showed up, though...


3000 would not win it. Not even close if 17K ballots are cast.

----------


## sailingaway

> The more steam we gather, the more they are attracted to us.


Ron had a low key political event.  MB had a country music concert where tickets cost a vote.

That wasn't how it was for those who came to see her, but I'm sure a bunch were just there to see Randy Travis, and felt obligated to vote for her, even if they weren't sure.  I mean, come on! Her web ads ONLY had the acts, and she wasn't even in them! They might not have otherwise voted for Ron, but most years most don't vote at all, and that would have made a big difference today.

Really glad to hear about Senator Grassley's comments, though.

----------


## steph3n

I hear 6:30Central....which means 1 hour 15 min.

----------


## mstrmac1

Announce it already!!!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

How will Bachmann spin on the Sunday shows if she isn't first?

----------


## Lafayette

> 


Giggity!

----------


## SimpleName

geez...this is more stressful than its worth.

----------


## Aratus

is it possible ron paul has 7000 to 8000 votes?
then michele bachmann is a close second etc?

----------


## kahless

If Ron wins there will be lots of cheering and some boos from the cons.  I can guarantee Foxnews will report the results using only the audio of the boos or will use the CPAC audio boos.  They will then say it does not mean anything, followed by wall to wall coverage of Perry announcing his candidacy in endless rotation.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

I have been on vacation this whole week. I have been living on my MacBook on the patio getting stray WiFi signals to keep up with the straw poll/debate all weekend. I wouldnt have it any other way.

 Ron Paul 2012!

----------


## RonPaulRules

Even 2nd would be amazing considering last time he was 5th.

----------


## trey4sports

> So if 16800~ voted, you're looking at about 4,000~ votes for a first place, historically speaking.


i think we have a bigger drop from 1st/2nd to 3rd though. Not as much of a spread out field.

----------


## SimpleName

> if ron wins there will be lots of cheering and some boos from the cons.  I can guarantee foxnews will report the results using only the audio of the boos or will use the cpac audio boos.  They will then say it does not mean anything, followed by wall to wall coverage of perry announcing his candidacy in endless rotation.


guaranteed!

----------


## KingRobbStark

Perry reminds me of the Satan from the the movie "The Devils Advocate"

----------


## nobody's_hero

Man, I'm smoking like a father in a hospital expecting a child.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Screw unity lol.
> 
> No way I'd support any of those people.


But that what Grassley meant. He outright said RP's support is "indestructible" and that while he didn't like his foreign policy, he is as good as anyone domestically. He also said the only way the party beats Obama is if they are unified. Connect the dots. Grassley indirectly said to Baier, "Look, if we don't get behind Paul, it's a guarantee of four more years of Barack Obama".

----------


## Inkblots

McCottermentum on Fox News!

----------


## JTforRP

Still holding out hope that the 6,000 number for Cockmann is tickets and not votes. People are reporting we have 5,000 VOTES. Tickets doesn't necessarily mean everything.

----------


## fcofer

FOX just reported that the results would be available "within this hour."

----------


## Bama Boy

> All this fuss over something that's so meaningless....


Hilarious!  +1

----------


## V3n

6:20PM EST.. still waiting.

----------


## specsaregood

> Anyone know offhand what percent 2003 and 2007 winners had? Is 30% enough for a victory...given that we may have 30%? This could be very very close.




Note: rp belongs in the middle of those results.

----------


## svobody

> i think we have a bigger drop from 1st/2nd to 3rd though. Not as much of a spread out field.


I would agree. However, I am expecting Cain to do much better than anticipated. I think his speaking style resonates with a lot of people. Santorum and Pawlenty also put in a lot of handshakes, so I would find it surprising if they each didn't net at least 1500 a piece.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> geez...this is more stressful than its worth.


When in the empire....

I hear ya tho.

Bunkloco

----------


## Lafayette

> Man, I'm smoking like a father in a hospital expecting a child.


Same here and i've been drinking coffee since 5:30 am pst

----------


## Ranger29860

> Man, I'm smoking like a father in a hospital expecting a child.


LOL i am out and am to nervous to go get some due to not wanting to miss results!

----------


## Matthew Zak

Anyone consider the hidden, developing story here? Even if Ron doesn't get nominated, this revolution is like a slow-moving tsunami, that will change the gop (it already has). Think about how much has changed in the last 4 years, despite all the resistance? Now the resistance has become a divide. And the flow of "water" is and will continue to go in the Tea Party's direction until the other dries up. Now consider this: Rand Paul is better at politics than his father. He's a better speaker. He has the prestige as a senator. He's got name recognition that his father didn't have until now. He's one of the faces of the Tea Party. And right now, today, he is on the ground in Iowa, taking notes.

If Ron Paul doesn't become president in 2012, I would bet my life that Rand Paul gets nominated in 2016.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

> It's offical and leaked on the internet.
> 
>  Ron Paul dominating Iow Straw Poll.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/social...102513344.html

----------


## Aldanga

> Anyone know offhand what percent 2003 and 2007 winners had? Is 30% enough for a victory...given that we may have 30%? This could be very very close.


 31% both times, but there were more candidates.

----------


## V3n

Thad on Fox, Pawlenty on C-SPAN, Obama on CNN...

----------


## parocks

> Nah I just still have a bitter taste in my mouth from New Hampshire the last go around. All of us on this board and supporters on the net so believed we were going to either going to win NH or come close and guess what? it wasn't even close. Why? Because we overestimated the number of supporters we were sending up there the weeks before to do get out the vote activities. I personally went up there in subzero degree temperature standing out in the snow handing out fliers going door to door canvassing and doing what I could but my first visit up there I knew we were in trouble.
> 
> There was a serious disconnect between what we were all talking about that was happening in NH and what was actuallly happening. This time around if you guys want a serious chance at winning it has to be more than just speculation or arm chair quarter backing at home. The money that was spent wastefully instead of bussing people and having the needed materials up in NH really pissed me off too. Instead we spent tens of thousands and probably more sending in money to the campaign and buying blimps could have been used on something more useful like getting hundreds and thousands of supporters and literally getting boots on the ground in states where we needed it to make a major impact early on in the 2008 campaign.


Blimp was $750K

----------


## sailingaway

> I think you mean parry


And Palin.  But I think Palin would be that group that bought a surprising amount of their own tickets per early reports.  I see Perry voters as much more likely to use other people's tickets than Palin voters.  But I'm only HOPING Perry voters used MBs tickets.  I'm not really expecting first now.  Hoping for second.

----------


## steph3n

> Blimp was $750K


flushed down the toilet.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> if ron wins there will be lots of cheering and some boos from the cons.  I can guarantee foxnews will report the results using only the audio of the boos or will use the cpac audio boos.  They will then say it does not mean anything, followed by wall to wall coverage of perry announcing his candidacy in endless rotation.


qft

----------


## r3volution

fox says results within the hour .

----------


## SimpleName

> Note: rp belongs in the middle of those results.


Seriously? They left him out of that? I don't even remember that. I might not have been in it at that point, but ugh. That is pretty sick.

----------


## Aldanga

> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/social...102513344.html


That's a comment from last night.

----------


## wgadget

> 6:20PM EST.. still waiting.


Go make a sandwich...I'm pretty sure it's 6:30pm Iowa time...which is 7:30pm Eastern time.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> But that what Grassley meant. He outright said RP's support is "indestructible" and that while he didn't like his foreign policy, he is as good as anyone domestically. He also said the only way the party beats Obama is if they are unified. Connect the dots. Grassley indirectly said to Baier, "Look, if we don't get behind Paul, it's a guarantee of four more years of Barack Obama".


Maybe.  It's that 'two exits' in a room thing.


Bunkloco

----------


## Dianne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g4ekwTd6Ig

This says it for me !!!!!   From the play "Wicked" ....    No one will ever bring me down.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Collins on FB says results are coming "within seconds"

that was five minutes ago

results page via Drudge is frozen. too much traffic.

----------


## speciallyblend

no results yet?? anyword help i am at work!!

----------


## RonPaulRules

I really wished Ron would win this, even though hes gonna do great, winning would have been crazy good.

----------


## freejack

Can't wait for ron to make George streptococcus eat his words from four years ago.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Anyone consider the hidden, developing story here? Even if Ron doesn't get nominated, this revolution is like a slow-moving tsunami, that will change the gop (it already has). Think about how much has changed in the last 4 years, despite all the resistance? Now the resistance has become a divide. And the flow of "water" is and will continue to go in the Tea Party's direction until the other dries up. Now consider this: Rand Paul is better at politics than his father. He's a better speaker. He has the prestige as a senator. He's got name recognition that his father didn't have until now. He's one of the faces of the Tea Party. And right now, today, he is on the ground in Iowa, taking notes.
> 
> If Ron Paul doesn't become president in 2012, I would bet my life that Rand Paul gets nominated in 2016.


I have said all along that the 45th President of the United States will either be Ron or Rand Paul. But if it's Rand, he'll have nothing left. It must be Ron.

----------


## justatrey

> Seriously? They left him out of that? I don't even remember that. I might not have been in it at that point, but ugh. That is pretty sick.


Don't forget they left him out of Nevada results when he finished second. They literally reported first place, and third.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> Anyone consider the hidden, developing story here? Even if Ron doesn't get nominated, this revolution is like a slow-moving tsunami, that will change the gop (it already has). Think about how much has changed in the last 4 years, despite all the resistance? Now the resistance has become a divide. And the flow of "water" is and will continue to go in the Tea Party's direction until the other dries up. Now consider this: Rand Paul is better at politics than his father. He's a better speaker. He has the prestige as a senator. He's got name recognition that his father didn't have until now. He's one of the faces of the Tea Party. And right now, today, he is on the ground in Iowa, taking notes.
> 
> If Ron Paul doesn't become president in 2012, I would bet my life that Rand Paul gets nominated in 2016.


I've had this thought too, you put it into very nice words...I'm hoping for the excitement a RP presidency would bring, but what you've said is also true...the idea has taken root at this point and it will continue to spread.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Blimp was $750K


It was $350,000 a month, and the blimp flew for six weeks.  It cost between $400,000-$450,000.

And they were all *voluntary* donations.

----------


## Ranger29860

> I really wished Ron would win this, even though hes gonna do great, winning would *BE* been crazy good.


corrected it for ya :P We don't know yet

----------


## JTforRP

Down to 7.5% on InTrade.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> Don't forget they left him out of Nevada results when he finished second. They literally reported first place, and third.


Can you provide a link?  This is seriously interesting.

----------


## rajibo

> Anyone consider the hidden, developing story here? Even if Ron doesn't get nominated, this revolution is like a slow-moving tsunami, that will change the gop (it already has). Think about how much has changed in the last 4 years, despite all the resistance? Now the resistance has become a divide. And the flow of "water" is and will continue to go in the Tea Party's direction until the other dries up. Now consider this: Rand Paul is better at politics than his father. He's a better speaker. He has the prestige as a senator. He's got name recognition that his father didn't have until now. He's one of the faces of the Tea Party. And right now, today, he is on the ground in Iowa, taking notes.
> 
> If Ron Paul doesn't become president in 2012, I would bet my life that Rand Paul gets nominated in 2016.


I agree with this and find it encouraging that this poll appears to be between 2 perceived tea party types even though we know one is nothing but astroturf.

----------


## SimpleName

> Don't forget they left him out of Nevada results when he finished second. They literally reported first place, and third.


I do remember that. That drove me NUTS!

----------


## svobody

ComfortablySmug ComfortablySmug 
Heard the numbers are ballpark Bachmann: 6200 Ron Paul: 4500 Pawlenty: 3200 Santorum: 1100
5 minutes ago

random twitter speculation

----------


## ChiefJustice

> Down to 7.5% on InTrade.


Really? Getting a little nervous now.

----------


## willwash

> Anyone consider the hidden, developing story here? Even if Ron doesn't get nominated, this revolution is like a slow-moving tsunami, that will change the gop (it already has). Think about how much has changed in the last 4 years, despite all the resistance? Now the resistance has become a divide. And the flow of "water" is and will continue to go in the Tea Party's direction until the other dries up. Now consider this: Rand Paul is better at politics than his father. He's a better speaker. He has the prestige as a senator. He's got name recognition that his father didn't have until now. He's one of the faces of the Tea Party. And right now, today, he is on the ground in Iowa, taking notes.
> 
> If Ron Paul doesn't become president in 2012, I would bet my life that Rand Paul gets nominated in 2016.


+1 Been saying that all along.  Rand is the articulate, polished and witty (a la 1988 Ron) guy we will need if Ron doesn't take it now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anmlPvmd1Ew

----------


## specsaregood

[QUOTE=SimpleName;3464036]



> Seriously? They left him out of that? I don't even remember that. I might not have been in it at that point, but ugh. That is pretty sick.


Yup. he got 10% that year.  They left out tancredo as well.

----------


## parocks

> You're discounting all the other on-the-ground groups reporting Bachmann is winning. That report _alone_ is not what drove the huge change....


yeah, maybe, ok.  The article did not say anything about changing from 6K to 4K.  It just said 4K, and might've been older info.

----------


## ord33

2 questions:

1. Will they count Rick Parry votes or throw them out as invalid....Or will they count them for Rick Perry?

2. Do we have a lot of Ron Paul supporters in the auditorium for the results announcement?!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> ComfortablySmug ComfortablySmug 
> Heard the numbers are ballpark Bachmann: 6200 Ron Paul: 4500 Pawlenty: 3200 Santorum: 1100
> 5 minutes ago
> 
> random twitter speculation


Hope it's random speculation based on absolutely nothing of substance.

----------


## svobody

daveweigel daveweigel 
Ron Paul campaign spent $4000k total, expects to break 5000k votes, beat Romney's 2007 total.

----------


## KramerDSP

Please don't let that tweet be true.

----------


## SimpleName

> Can you provide a link?  This is seriously interesting.


http://www.inmattsmind.com/wp-conten.../01/nevada.jpg

This was before Ron moved to 2nd I guess

----------


## FlatIron

Bret Baier reminds me of a neanderthal.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

No way Bachmann got 6000 votes...

----------


## justatrey

> Can you provide a link?  This is seriously interesting.


I hope this works...

http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/4906/nvqo0.jpg

----------


## libertybrewcity

> ComfortablySmug ComfortablySmug 
> Heard the numbers are ballpark Bachmann: 6200 Ron Paul: 4500 Pawlenty: 3200 Santorum: 1100
> 5 minutes ago
> 
> random twitter speculation


doubt it!!!!

----------


## ChiefJustice

> Hope it's random speculation based on absolutely nothing of substance.


Pawlenty should not be that close.

----------


## erowe1

> daveweigel daveweigel 
> Ron Paul campaign spent $4000k total, expects to break 5000k votes, beat Romney's 2007 total.


They spent 4 million on this? Holy smokes! He better win.

----------


## specsaregood

> Don't forget they left him out of Nevada results when he finished second. They literally reported first place, and third.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr Tansill
> 
> 
> Can you provide a link?  This is seriously interesting.

----------


## KingRobbStark

I believe we will get 5000+ votes.

----------


## willwash

> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Will they count Rick Parry votes or throw them out as invalid....Or will they count them for Rick Perry?
> 
> 2. Do we have a lot of Ron Paul supporters in the auditorium for the results announcement?!


If any candidate's supporters plan on hanging out til the end, it's ours!

----------


## Ranger29860

> Pawlenty should not be that close.



Yeah thats the part hey made me doubt it.

----------


## Inkblots

> Blimp was $750K


But the memories are priceless!

----------


## Agorism

How many did Bush get in 2000 again?

----------


## nocompromises

I told you that we needed to raise a lot of money to win Ames!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Don't forget they left him out of Nevada results when he finished second. They literally reported first place, and third.

----------


## V3n

> Go make a sandwich...I'm pretty sure it's 6:30pm Iowa time...which is 7:30pm Eastern time.


You're probably right.  Will make a cocktail instead..  (Lady V3n is making barbecue chicken) for later ,  Just trying to keep the folks at work updated on what is going on.

Cain speech re-play on C-Span now. Other "news" sources discussing Romney, Perry, Bachmann.

----------


## Aldanga

> How many did Bush get in 2000 again?


 7,418 per Wikipedia.

----------


## sailingaway

> 


That won't happen this time because the story all day has been who, between the two of them...

----------


## Agorism

Bachman isn't even a conservative. 

She's a professional Con artist at best.

----------


## svobody

> They spent 4 million on this? Holy smokes! He better win.


I think he meant $400,000... 4 million would be insane.

----------


## PeteinLA

Come on Hawks do me a solid here.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

anyone watching fox?

----------


## ForLibertyFight

wow. anyone else watching these clowns on FOX?

----------


## sailingaway

Our guys look sad, not pumped.  It was seeing that in some of the pictures tweeted that made me believe the numbers Bachmann's side was tweeting.

----------


## V3n

Don't badmouth the blimp.  The blimp made headline news in a time where they wouldn't mention Ron Paul's name.  We were fighting for name recognition at the time, we were fighting to be heard.  Whether it translated to votes or not, it did translate to headlines.  Priceless.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Hahaha bitch on fox news just said ron paul voters voted for santorum.

----------


## PastaRocket848

lady on fox news just said ron lost supporters to santorum over the debate lol

----------


## JJonesMBA

ok, so where do we get this new gear!  My gf will mos def wear this stuff...



>

----------


## JTforRP

Jesus. Lots of Paul supporters switching to Santorum?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the neocons out in force.

----------


## sailingaway

> wow. anyone else watching these clowns on FOX?


Of course not.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Fox News just claimed a bunch of people voted who said they were former Ron Paul voters that were ignorant of his foreign policy and Iran views and they switched to Santorum after the recent debate.

----------


## svobody

> Our guys look sad, not pumped.  It was seeing that in some of the pictures tweeted that made me believe the numbers Bachmann's side was tweeting.


probably just tired

----------


## Epic

Fox saying RP losing supporters on foreign policy in debate.

Weigel says 17000 votes probably, with Paul taking over 5000.

----------


## KramerDSP

Some Ron Paul supporters switched to Santorum ?!? Bull$#@!.

----------


## SimpleName

> wow. anyone else watching these clowns on FOX?


meh..yes

----------


## COpatriot

Faux Noise propagandizing about RP supporters defecting to Santorum.

----------


## Ekrub

Seriously doubt that Paul votes would have gone to santorum or that Paul supporters weren't familiar with his policy. If anything, Bachmann would have been a beneficiary of Ron Paul defectants. This bitch is talking out her ass on FOX

----------


## specsaregood

> ok, so where do we get this new gear!  My gf will mos def wear this stuff...


I'm trying to talk the wifey into making some.

----------


## Lafayette

Douche bags on fox saying Paul supporters switch to Santorum because of  Iran ??

----------


## JTforRP

I'm accepting 2nd at this point.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

LOL @ people switching from Ron to Santorum

If people fell for that, those people were hopeless to begin with

Nice anecdotal evidence...who is this Kay Henderson bimbo

----------


## opal

My husband, hearing Michelle Bachman from the other room, thought I had something by Gilbert Godfrey playing.. yeah.. couldn't listen to that for 4 years.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> anyone watching fox?


Yeah. Wtf who would switch from Ron Paul to Santorum?

----------


## bunklocoempire

WTF?  (fox)  Some more Paul bashing.

Bunkloco

----------


## StudentForPaul08

> wow. anyone else watching these clowns on FOX?


Yeah saying Ron paul supporters changed their votes to Santorum because of foreign policy. Haha  LIES

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Fox News just claimed a bunch of people voted who said they were former Ron Paul voters that were ignorant of his foreign policy and Iran views and they switched to Santorum after the recent debate.


Fox News is nuts!!

----------


## rawful

LOL Fox

----------


## Inkblots

I'm calling it now: media reports every person who voted for Paul did so accidentally.

----------


## Lafayette

Here we go!

Results !!!!

----------


## hellsingfan

Actually it is entirely possible. Those neo-cons that may have 'converted' could have moved back because of them being told Ron stands for "let Iran have the nuke" (BS, I know)... but thats how people are.

Fingers crossed for Ron's first place.

----------


## dusman

Here it comes.. very soon.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

The results are being announced soon!

----------


## Jtorsella

I want Paul to get like 10,000 votes so I can say: IT'S OVER 9,000!

----------


## The Magic Hoof

*gets ready*

----------


## fcofer

Results are about to be announced over the loudspeaker at the straw poll.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Does the Collins have the envelope?  Is he dressed nicely?



Bunkloco

----------


## FlatIron

someone please kill that lady. she probably is a pawn who was paid to say it

----------


## The Magic Hoof

By the way that auditorium looks EMPTY. Is everyone outside or something?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I'm calling it now: media reports every person who voted for Paul did so accidentally.


The 2000 butterfly ballot is back!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I'm calling it now: media reports every person who voted for Paul did so accidentally.


sad but true.  i can see that happening.

----------


## gb13

LOL Fox news Karen something-or-other saying that she talked to a bunch of Ron Paul supporters after the debate, who left Ron Paul for Rick Santorum after they learned about Ron Paul's foreign policy. Said they liked RP until they learned about his foreign policy... Then they went on abou thow santorum basically schooled RP backed him into a corner defending an "indefensible position". Hilarious. Most RP supporters I know came to him AFTER learning about his foreign policy. 

Clearly a made up story.

----------


## SimpleName

> My husband, hearing Michelle Bachman from the other room, thought I had something by Gilbert Godfrey playing.. yeah.. couldn't listen to that for 4 years.


I can't wait to hear that lovely voice announcing our drone strikes on Syria, Lebanon, Iran, Pakistan, North Korea....

EDIT: I meant North Korea, not South

----------


## willwash

can someone link to the live foxnews stream?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> LOL Fox news Karen something-or-other saying that she talked to a bunch of Ron Paul supporters after the debate, who left Ron Paul for Rick Santorum after they learned about Ron Paul's foreign policy. Said they liked RP until they learned about his foreign policy... Then they went on abou thow santorum basically schooled RP backed him into a corner defending an "indefensible position". Hilarious. Most RP supporters I know came to him AFTER learning about his foreign policy. 
> 
> Clearly a made up story.


 Clearly!

----------


## V3n

Loudspeaker announcement - results are coming soon!

----------


## Bruno

Just announced  here in Hilton "please await while we announce the results to the Ioea Straw Poll!"

----------


## FlatIron

I think Ron Paul is going to get 2nd place. it looks like Bachman will finish about 500 votes ahead

----------


## libertybrewcity

> I'm calling it now: media reports every person who voted for Paul did so accidentally.


lol, next it will be Ron Paul supporters do not exist. They were invented by Lulzsec to take down the world

----------


## The Magic Hoof

> can someone link to the live foxnews stream?


http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891

----------


## Inkblots

> I want Paul to get like 10,000 votes so I can say: IT'S OVER 9,000!


Ha ha, +rep.

----------


## sailingaway

> Hahaha bitch on fox news just said ron paul voters voted for santorum.


Santorum likely will have a surge from that.  And given how it was spun for two straight days on Fox and Limbaugh, I'm sure Ron did lose some.  In the long run given Ron has been near the top of google trends ever since, I think it will translate into a lot more support for Ron.  But it probably did lose him undecideds at the straw poll.  At least, that was my suspicion of what would happen while I was listening to the debate.  Remember what happened to his polls after they spun the OBL comments. It is spin, but he handed them the exact kind of thing they are going to spin, every time.  But in the long run, as I said, I think it will be a good thing.

----------


## AdamT

> Does the Collins have the envelope?  Is he dressed nicely?
> 
> 
> 
> Bunkloco

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Ron Paul Stirs His Followers in Ames*

http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2011/0...owers-in-ames/


*By Neil King Jr.*

AMES, Iowa–Texas Rep. *Ron Paul*  roused hundreds of his supporters in the Hilton Coliseum just hours  before the end of the Ames Straw Poll with a speech heavy on all the  themes of his long tenure in office: ending abortions and foreign wars,  reinstituting the gold standard, and ending the Federal Reserve system.
 Rep. Ron Paul speaks during the Iowa Straw Poll, Saturday in Ames, Iowa. (AP Photo/Charlie Neibergall)  Large numbers of Paul supporters have flocked to the Coliseum grounds  to vote for the perennial presidential candidate, many wearing the same  red Ron Paul T-shirts.
 The strength of his national following and his Iowa organization have  led many GOP operatives here to predict a strong Paul showing in  Saturday’s poll. Some even say he could end up in the top two, and might  even win it.
 He paid top dollar to seize prime space right outside the Coliseum’s  main entrance, and his tent was packed Saturday with supporters eating  hot dogs and toting signs.
 In his speech, he drew loud applause by calling for the U.S. to stop  fighting “undeclared, unwinnable wars” and to bring home the troops. “We  are into wars that are costing us trillions of dollars. Those trillions  should have been left in the economy to create jobs and prosperity at  home.”

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> can someone link to the live foxnews stream?


http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891

----------


## Mr Tansill

> can someone link to the live foxnews stream?


http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891

----------


## libertybrewcity

*gets beers*

----------


## TortoiseDream

goddammit friggin announce them already!

----------


## Dianne

WTF?   Looks like results not like the ones they want

----------


## nocompromises

Ron Paul could still win!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I think Ron Paul is going to get 2nd place. it looks like Bachman will finish about 500 votes ahead


"Looks like [insert specific number]"?  Where are getting this?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> 


Well damn!  Lol!  Thank YOU!

Too funny!


Bunkloco

----------


## pauliticalfan

Results coming up.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

All along, I've been expecting 3rd, and I think that's a reasonable expectation

People claiming we got 1st locked up are going to set the bar too high and this is going to turn into a pity party REAL QUICK

I'd rather expect 3rd and get it or higher than expect 1st and get 5th...

----------


## Epic

Paul campaign turned out 92% of those who signed up online per weigel.

----------


## V3n

Cain on C-SPAN - announcement of "results soon" on Fox, then gout commercial.

----------


## Inkblots

> 


Forget the Collins; that is one sweet boater that gentleman is sporting!

----------


## FlatIron

> "Looks like [insert specific number]"?  Where are getting this?


the articles that everybody is reporting/tweeting

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Cain needs to get off my TV.

----------


## orenbus

> Blimp was $750K


I mean I don't want to completely poo poo on the whole idea of the blimp because 2007-2008 we were very creative and had a set of challenges before us that we didn't really know how to combat so we tried to fight it in different ways. Primarily the media was our main opponent so we had to do some crazy things to get name recognition out. Some of the ideas that came out of the grassroots for example the "Revolution" although hated by the official campaign became very effective in motivating our activists and recruited new activists. Anyone remember Anita going around the country telling us what not to do? For example don't put up those damn Revolution banners? And yet the Revolution banners for the amount of money spent on them i would say was pretty effective tool. 

However nothing can diminish the incredible need to have actually physical human beings in the early states doing the work that is needed. Now some said this time around we are letting the official campaign take the lead as though they were doing good things in 2007/2008 and grassroots just had it all wrong. That's not right either. They had lots of money we sent in and I know first hand that certain areas of New Hampshire we did not have official campaign materials, specific issue slim jims for example that people that were opening doors to us were asking about. They also could have bussed up people to NH and did not instead it again was the grassroots that were doing what they could to pay for gas and carpool up to NH to pitch in.

Honestly I don't care if it's the official campaign or the grassroots that does it as long as the actual work that is needed to win gets done this time in plenty of time to do it before election day. Would hate to see us scrambling at the last second running into the same problems we ran into before. We need to learn from our past to win this time.

But yea imagine how many buses and hotel rooms and vans could have been purchased with 750k and what kind of impact it could have had.

----------


## economics102

> Seriously? They left him out of that? I don't even remember that. I might not have been in it at that point, but ugh. That is pretty sick.


Ohh you have no idea. That kind of crap happened routinely. My personal favorite was in (I think) the NH primary coverage, CNN for about 3 hours of coverage repeatedly put up a pie chart showing results as the votes came in. They showed Giuliani with a 10% slice. Paul had around 12%, but instead of showing him on the pie chart, they just lumped him in with the "other" slice which comprised like 14% or so. It was such a blatant swipe, crazy.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Paul campaign turned out 92% of those who signed up online per weigel.


Anyone know how many people signed up?

----------


## Eleventh Star

On pins and needles here....

----------


## Inkblots

> Cain needs to get off my TV.


I could make a joke, but it would be in poor taste.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Results are moments away!!

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Bret Baier is such a douche

----------


## JTforRP

Announcer had to clarify that his "voice of God" comment was a joke...because 85% of Fox's audience believed it.

----------


## White Bear Lake

> Forget the Collins; that is one sweet boater that gentleman is sporting!



Haha, that's what I thought

----------


## fcofer

Fox commentator: "This strawpoll may be the most `unsettled' ever..."

----------


## bunklocoempire

> 


"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."


Bunkloco

----------


## nocompromises

My position on Iran would be simple.

It does not matter if Iran gets nuclear weapons. Russia, China, Pakistan, and many other nations already have nuclear weapons. If you want to make having nuclear weapons into what makes a nation evil, then why don't we just and invade China! Hey, we might lose 500,000 troops, but it would be to keep America safe! It might bankrupt us, but we can always print money until a loaf of bread is five hundred dollars!

----------


## opal

> http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891



ty ty!

----------


## SimpleName

> Ohh you have no idea. That kind of crap happened routinely. My personal favorite was in (I think) the NH primary coverage, CNN for about 3 hours of coverage repeatedly put up a pie chart showing results as the votes came in. They showed Giuliani with a 10% slice. Paul had around 12%, but instead of showing him on the pie chart, they just lumped him in with the "other" slice which comprised like 14% or so. It was such a blatant swipe, crazy.


I was around for much of that, but I think the straw poll last time was before I fell in love with liberty. I do remember the majority of the sickening media tricks.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

> Announcer had to clarify that his "voice of God" comment was a joke...because 85% of Fox's audience believed it.


That was hilarious hahahaha

----------


## icon124

To be honest guys I feel like I have lost a ton of brain cells today listening to what Bachmann was talking about during her speech.  I mean seriously I love the emotional touchy I am a person talk, but what about the substance of what you will do when you are president.  You are running to be a President.  Talk about something serious please.....

----------


## White Bear Lake

Apparently a lot of undecideds showed up.  Could be interesting.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

How come there's no LIVE G3/G4/WiFi  "action cam" walking around Ames?

Someone glue a webcam to your hat and hit the tents/ballot counters, etc

----------


## KingRobbStark

If Paul doesn't at least get second, its rigged.

----------


## sailingaway

Nvm, I went to his profile and it was old.

----------


## Bruno

Thanks to the Collins for hooking me up to have the Des Moines Tea Party presidents meet Rand.  They were impressed with him and are Ron Paul converts.

----------


## COpatriot

> Announcer had to clarify that his "voice of God" comment was a joke...because 85% of Fox's audience believed it.


+rep

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Announcer had to clarify that his "voice of God" comment was a joke...because 85% of Fox's audience believed it.


hahaha, that was the greatest thing i've heard all day.

----------


## KramerDSP

Laudner seems to be doing damage control. Or am I crazy ?

----------


## SimpleName

> Announcer had to clarify that his "voice of God" comment was a joke...because 85% of Fox's audience believed it.


Yeah. Was that really necessary?

----------


## Epic

Bachmann confirms 6000+ tickets given away per weigel

----------


## Inkblots

> 


OOOH BOYYYYYY... make it so, make it so!

----------


## bunklocoempire

PA-LEASE!


Bunkloco

----------


## V3n

C-Span: results expected "within the hour"

----------


## Epic

Drudge crashed...

Here we go...

----------


## Bruno

Here we go!!

----------


## JTforRP

Here we go. ONE TIME!

----------


## justatrey

> Ohh you have no idea. That kind of crap happened routinely. My personal favorite was in (I think) the NH primary coverage, CNN for about 3 hours of coverage repeatedly put up a pie chart showing results as the votes came in. They showed Giuliani with a 10% slice. Paul had around 12%, but instead of showing him on the pie chart, they just lumped him in with the "other" slice which comprised like 14% or so. It was such a blatant swipe, crazy.


I think that inspired my avatar. Found it:

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Bachmann confirms 6000+ tickets given away per weigel


i'd laugh if she got less than that

----------


## flightlesskiwi

here they come

----------


## PastaRocket848

coming now.

----------


## KingRobbStark

The results are in

----------


## ItsTime

Here it comes!

----------


## ForLibertyFight

here it COMES!!!

----------


## dusman

Here it is.

----------


## Mahkato

F5 f5 f5 f5 f5 f5

----------


## Mr Tansill

Now!!!!

----------


## COpatriot

Here we go.

----------


## V3n

Fox has some guy speaking like he has the results...

----------


## Lafayette

ZOMG OMG OMG here we go!

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Inkblots

ACTIVATE IT.

*click*

----------


## KingRobbStark

BOOM BOOM BOOM *my heart racing*

----------


## Chieppa1

nervous. They'll $#@! us.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

this is killing me

----------


## Dianne

Forgive me, gotta post it again... whatever bs we're hit with tonight:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g4ekwTd6Ig

don't ever let them bring you down !!!!!!

----------


## parocks

drumroll

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Fsdjkafdhsfghdsghfdja here it is

----------


## RonPaulRules

damn

----------


## JJonesMBA

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Epic

Results

Bachmann wins

16892 total

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Please Lord

----------


## TheDrakeMan

Bachmann wins

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Nooo!

----------


## Lafayette



----------


## Aliangel

ok.....God bless

----------


## V3n

Results being handed to that guy

16,892 votes - winner - Bahcmann

----------


## COpatriot

$#@!

----------


## PastaRocket848

sonofabitch

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

16,890 voters

----------


## nocompromises

I hope ron Paul wins!!!!!!

I will go outside and run around!

----------


## Canderson

dang

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Paul loses!

----------


## JJonesMBA

ouch

----------


## ForLibertyFight

$#@!... 2nd place

----------


## Mr Tansill

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  ooooooo

----------


## dusman

Eh......

----------


## TortoiseDream

F*ck

----------


## The Magic Hoof

*shoots self in the face*

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Bachmann BOOOOO

----------


## erowe1

Wow. 152 votes outside of 1st place.

----------


## Bruno

$#@!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

wtf??  what about the other results?

----------


## anewvoice

WTF, that's it?  The winner is Michelle Bachmann, good night.  Where are the counts?

Crap, I missed the actual numbers

----------


## justatrey

WTF They only report first? LOL

----------


## Elwar

F(*&ck

----------


## ForLibertyFight

what about the $#@!ing rest?

----------


## opal

what the heck was that???? only the winner????
geeeeze

----------


## StudentForPaul08

WTF what else?

----------


## wgadget

What the $#@!????

Second?  Third????

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That's it? He's not giving anymore info? WTH?

----------


## V3n

Ron Paul must be 2nd because they wouldn't give any other results.

----------


## Lafayette

Paul 2nd!

----------


## COpatriot

WE're #2.

----------


## Lucille

2nd place!  Great work, all!  Many thanks!

----------


## Epic

Paul gets 2nd with 4600

Bachmann 4823

----------


## Marshall

Time to /wrist

----------


## go_carolina_528

Ron Paul finishes 2nd.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Ron paul #2!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## FlatIron

at least Ron Paul got second

----------


## ItsTime

They did not want to say Ron Pauls name.

----------


## fcofer

Ron paul #2, Pawlenty #3

----------


## Elwar

Ron Paul 2nd

----------


## Aratus

17,ooo voters participated in the ames straw poll.    

at 6:33 abc only had the total vote not any winners.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Ron paul second

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*RON PAUL 2nd*

----------


## nocompromises

How can any Republican vote for someone who voted for the Patriot Act!

Little miss constitution shredder won?

NOOOOOOO!!!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

come on yall....  this is AWESOME

----------


## SimpleName

Hell yeah! Love the cheering!

----------


## JTforRP

Ron paul! Ron paul!

----------


## Texan4Life

What dicks for not announcing 2nd!

don't they usually announce them?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

cheering!!

----------


## PastaRocket848

oh no... $#@!s

----------


## fcofer

Stadium cheering for Ron Paul!

----------


## Lucille

Ron paul!  Ron paul!  Ron paul!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

RON PAUL!

We wuz robbed!

----------


## sailingaway

> *benpolitico Ben Smith 
> RT @NKingofDC: Bachmann aide, via loudspeaker: "If you want to see Randy Travis live and in concert, you have to have voted." #nofooling*

----------


## KingRobbStark

Cheering Ron Paul!!!!

----------


## wstrucke

Second place!!!! Woooo!!!!

----------


## Aliangel

ahhahahahaah love the cheering

----------


## RonPaulFever

LOL!!!  The RP cheers are drowning out Baier.

----------


## nocompromises

I cannot believe this....

We lost to a woman who supports torture, the Patriot Act, and bailouts!!!!

----------


## Mr Tansill

Ron paul ron paul ron paul!!!!!

----------


## COpatriot

Holy $#@! by the skin of our teeth.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

$#@! 200 $#@!ing votes $#@!

----------


## Chieppa1

Love the Ron Paul chants. I'll take 2nd. It shows we are HERE. 

Almost a tie. Let's see them spin it.

----------


## libertybrewcity

*Chugs 14 beers in 6 minutes*

----------


## wstrucke

4823 to 4600!!!! That's damned close!

----------


## dusman

OMG 200 votes!!!! So close guys!

----------


## KingRobbStark

Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul Ron Paul

----------


## ForLibertyFight

200 $#@!ing  votes wow

----------


## nocompromises

This is not a victory.

This is at best a draw.

We will have to work even harder to get FIRST PLACE at the next straw poll.

----------


## Aliangel

its a tie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4,800 to 4,600

----------


## svobody

Less than 200 $#@!ing votes. That's about as close to a tie as you can get.

----------


## Lafayette

Now we know why she booked all those sunday interviews , those head aches must have given her visions into the future.

----------


## aravoth

what was ron's total?

----------


## StudentForPaul08

We lost by about 200 votes.

----------


## specsaregood

> I cannot believe this....
> 
> We lost to a woman who supports torture, the Patriot Act, and bailouts!!!!


No, we lost to Randy Travis.    2nd!!! is awesome!

----------


## ChiefJustice

2nd is not bad at all. I'm kind of surprised so many people here thought we would win it.

----------


## pauliticalfan

200 $#@!ing votes are you kidding me

----------


## RonPaulFever

Folks, this is a VICTORY - Ron is still in it!!!

----------


## hellsingfan

Lost by 200 votes! ShizT

----------


## Ranger29860

Cspan keeps cutting the results when they get to paul and comes back after wtf!

----------


## SimpleName

So damn close. Awesome! I was pissed about Bachmann, but Ron did frickin GREAT

----------


## KingRobbStark

> *chugs 14 beers in 6 minutes*


cheers!!!

----------


## Hayekforever

ron was only 300 from bachman. WTF

----------


## aravoth

> We lost by about 200 votes.


lol, holy $#@!

----------


## cajuncocoa

How do we know Ron got 2nd? Do we have a link?

----------


## steph3n

> No, we lost to Randy Travis.    2nd!!! is awesome!


 Agreed, Randy Travis was the x factor for at least 200 people.

----------


## devil21

Recount?  I still dont trust the GOP.

----------


## Canderson

well, we can all thank Romney and Perry now for downgrading the importance of this event.

----------


## anewvoice

> Paul gets 2nd with 4600
> 
> Bachmann 4823


Wow, we weer within 223 votes of first place, no wonder they shut that down so quick, way to go Ron Paul!  Congratulations

----------


## Mr Tansill

> 4823 to 4600!!!! That's damned close!


DAMNED CLOSE!!

_Damned_ close...

----------


## wstrucke

200 Votes and Bachmann paid for 4000 tickets!!!!!  I would definitely call that a win!!!!  DON'T STOP BELIEVING!!

----------


## Inkblots

4,800 – Bachmann
4,600 – Paul
2,200 – Pawlenty

So close....

----------


## libertybrewcity

PEOPLE! Even though we didn't win, this means we have a huge chance to win the caucus. We are competitive and will come out in droves. Just wait.

----------


## V3n

4823 - Bachmann

4600 - Paul

Keep Bachmann in the spotlight and her drug issue will come to light - Huckabee got 2nd last cycle and went further than Romney (who won).  This is NOT BAD people.

----------


## nocompromises

Bachman will get all the attention now, and Ron Paul will miss out on 90% of the media attention he could have got.

Winning the strawpoll would have been very significant. 

We need to do an instant money bomb to raise ALL the money Ron Paul needs for the next straw poll.

Ron Paul told us if we did not raise 1.4 million dollars there would be a disaster, and it happened.

----------


## steph3n

Not to mention some people leaning Paul probably DID vote for someone else after Iran comments as they aren't keyed into the truth and reality yet. It takes time, and there is time with a 2nd place finish!

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Randy Travis barely beat Ron Paul

----------


## Bruno

Bachmann 4823.  Ron 4671. Paw 2293

----------


## Agorism

...200 votes.

That's it. ...wow

----------


## RonPaulRules

200 votes. Those could be 200 people that wanted to see Randy Travis or whoever the $#@! bachmann had. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!

----------


## economics102

> 2nd is not bad at all. I'm kind of surprised so many people here thought we would win it.


The fact thatwe only lost by ~200 votes shows that those who thought we could win were right.

Having said that, yeah, this is a fantastic result even though it sucks we missed first.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*1st: BACHMANN - 4823
2nd: RON PAUL - 4671
3rd: T-PAW -  2293*

----------


## gb13

Damn it. I know it's still a win in some ways, but seriously.... What the $#@!. 200 votes shy.

----------


## steph3n

> I'm sure there was some fraud...

----------


## Eleventh Star

Bachmann's gonna fizzle. Like the song that was blaring in the background, don't stop believing. We can do this, make this happen.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> No, we lost to Randy Travis.    2nd!!! is awesome!


THIS




Bunkloco

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Oh no, it's that crappy song that was the background music to the Sopranos' ending.

Now it's the background noise to this Ames BS.

----------


## Original_Intent

Screw them, with that close of an outcome it is complete B.S. that they did not give the totals for the top two.

The fix was in. less than 200 votes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elwar

Ron Paul: 4671

----------


## iGGz

omg it was so close 200 some more people

----------


## Ranger29860

omg fox actually asking if paul is now a frontrunner

----------


## erowe1

> Stadium cheering for Ron Paul!


Oh no. Please not that chant.

----------


## economics102

It's not even 200 votes. It's 152 votes!!

----------


## nocompromises

> 4823 - Bachmann
> 
> 4600 - Paul
> 
> Keep Bachmann in the spotlight and her drug issue will come to light - Huckabee got 2nd last cycle and went further than Romney (who won).  This is NOT BAD people.


This is not bad, but it is not good either.

This is not a victory.

Bachmann will be seen as the front runner now.

If we had won, we could be the front runner.

We will need to work EVEN HARDER to win the next straw poll.

----------


## libertybrewcity

This shows we have excellent organization. Don't be down people! Be happy! this is only one state and a winnable state!

----------


## ssantoro

Epic win!!!!

----------


## zerosdontcount

This is almost better... since Bachmann wins the poll is taken seriously, which means so should Paul.

----------


## AdamT

It was Bachmann 4823, Ron Paul 4671. 152 votes from 1st.

----------


## Chieppa1

> Bachman will get all the attention now, and Ron Paul will miss out on 90% of the media attention he could have got.
> 
> Winning the strawpoll would have been very significant. 
> 
> We need to do an instant money bomb to raise ALL the money Ron Paul needs for the next straw poll.
> 
> Ron Paul told us if we did not raise 1.4 million dollars there would be a disaster, and it happened.


Dude, this is just my personal opinion, put you're really annoying. Your neg. bs is useless.

I know, I know. YOU told us we needed more money. ONLY you.

----------


## mit26chell

YESSSSS!!

2nd is fawking AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KingRobbStark

I hate you Randy Travis!!!!

----------


## RonPaulFever

Matt Strawn completely avoided the question "Can Ron Paul win the caucus?" and spun it towards Bachmann.....so disgusting.

----------


## COpatriot

Frothy finished 4th. For him, that's a surprise.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Statistically we are tied.

----------


## r3volution

you people here that think its over because of a 2nd place straw poll before the *actual* primary are morons .

----------


## SimpleName

You cannot just write Ron off here. The media will try their best, but people will see now that Ron is a real contender.

----------


## Inkblots

152 votes.  So close, and yet so far away...

----------


## nocompromises

> omg fox actually asking if paul is now a frontrunner


Watch how they talk about Bachmann all night long.

I cannot believe a woman who voted for the Patriot and the bailouts beat us!

----------


## Canderson

That debate hurt us

----------


## opal

> 4823 to 4600!!!! That's damned close!


4600.. kind of an even number donchas think?  Ya get the feeling they quit counting there?  Yeah.. I do lean toward conspiracy theories

----------


## Koz

i think it was 152 votes

----------


## libertybrewcity

> you people here that think its over because of a 2nd place straw poll before the *actual* primary are morons .


^this

----------


## sailingaway

> *Bachmann made history, as well, becoming the first woman to win the event. She received 4,823 votes out of the almost 17,000 votes cast. The turnout was a significant leap over four years ago but didn't approach the record of more than 23,000 votes cast back in 1999.
> 
> The Minnesota congresswoman narrowly outpaced libertarian Rep. Ron Paul, who had 4,671 votes, and whose red t-shirt-wearing supporters flooded the campus of Iowa State University, and packed the arena when Paul spoke. Former Minnesota Gov. Tim Pawlenty finished third with 2,293, a showing that keeps him in the game for next year’s Iowa caucuses, but had to come off as slightly disappointing.*


http://www.latimes.com/news/politics...,1231486.story

And without Randy Travis, or forcing people to vote before they could eat or listen to music.  I'm betting that turns up in Politico's write up, they tweeted about it incredulously.

Well congratulations, all!!

And I mean that.  We are close, with no Randy Travis, and third place is in an entirely different world of support.  And Ron's numbers were rising while Bachmann's were falling.

----------


## rajibo

This is how I am now celebrating this great day for liberty!

----------


## TXcarlosTX

Huck got 2nd and then won the caucus! Im just saying...

----------


## JK/SEA

Thats it. I'm out. Calling Obama campaign now.....


j/k

----------


## AmberH

$#@! 200 votes I should have had my lazy ass calling even more people

----------


## Bama Boy

Great outcome!  RP was very close to Bachmann!!!  If RP won, the media was prepared to talk about Rick Perry for the next 48 hrs.

----------


## Fermli

2011 Ames Straw Poll Results:
Bachmann 4823
Paul 4671
Pawlenty 2293
Santorum 1657
Cain 1456
Romney 567
Gingrich 385
Huntsman 69
McCotter 35

----------


## sailingaway

> ^this


remind me to plus rep both of you.  I'm out today.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Statistically we are tied.


but that's with a randy travis incentive.

----------


## harikaried

WTF Fox. 
- "What does Ron Paul coming in second mean?"
- "Bachmann is going to win because she clearly beat everyone"

----------


## erowe1

> Bachmann's gonna fizzle. Like the song that was blaring in the background, don't stop believing. We can do this, make this happen.


I agree. There's a silver lining here.

Notice that Perry beat Romney too. So the presumed front runner with all the money is now on the ropes. Plus we're soon to see some candidates drop out. Meanwhile, Perry and Bachmann are likely to split the same group of voters.

----------


## blocks

> omg fox actually asking if paul is now a frontrunner


and the chair of the iowa gop...completely ignored the question

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> That debate hurt us


What if Fox News was right and a bunch of Ron Paul supporters abandoned him at the straw poll because of his Iran debate comments?

----------


## specsaregood

Laughing @ the negative n00bs.    2nd is awesome.   We have grown huge amounts since the last run.   

Tea Party takes 1st and 2nd spots.

----------


## wgadget

On the bright side, RON PAUL won SECOND PLACE by less than 200 votes in a *STRAW POLL THAT COUNTS!*

----------


## svobody

Hahahaha 152 votes. Epic turnout, they said we only had a chance if turnout was low. They can't spin this. She won by less than half of 1%. Hollow victory.

----------


## afmatt

WTF.... 200 votes? Nooooooo!
It's a win overall but to come so close and not get first is painful.
Seeing red over the "The winner is Michele Bachman"... have a good evening. Totally classless act ignoring the second\third place finisher like that.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> WTF Fox. 
> - "What does Ron Paul coming in second mean?"
> - "Bachmann is going to win because she clearly beat everyone"


yeah, noticed that, too...

----------


## ForLibertyFight

I'm very optimistic and pleased with the outcome. First would have been nice but I'll take a second any day.

This is going to motivate more supporters to fight harder for liberty! Let's keep up the good work and continue to make progress!!

----------


## Ekrub

Fox actually kind of gave Ron "props", if you will, for doing so well without all the money nocompromise.  I'm officially not a Randy Travis fan anymore though.

----------


## JJonesMBA

Ron Paul w/ 27.65% - 152 votes shy of 1st place (<1% of 16,836).  


> Bachmann 4823.  Ron 4671. Paw 2293


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ames_St...ust_13.2C_2011

just posted this on my fb:  "Ron Paul virtually tied w/ Michele Bachmann, ~4.8k to 4.7k out of ~17k (<1%)"

----------


## Cleaner44

A very strong 2nd!  This way the weight of the straw poll will not be denied and Ron nearly tied her.  More than double the votes of Pawlenty.

----------


## Texan4Life

> and the chair of the iowa gop...completely ignored the question


i know what a douche. he just blabbed on about bach

----------


## Bruno

Just talked to Meet the Press tall gray haired guy. "are you going to cover Ron Paul in 2nd Place?". "sure". 

Don't believe him

----------


## nocompromises

> you people here that think its over because of a 2nd place straw poll before the *actual* primary are morons .


Moderators, please note that the above user is calling other users names! 

Are you going to take action?

By the way, it's not over, but we will have to work even harder because we did not win.

Remember, if we come second place to getting the nomination, we will have to endure four more years of horror.

----------


## KramerDSP

RT @FirstCavTommy: BREAKING: Ron Paul supporters claim government conspiracy, demand recount.

----------


## jkr

Note!

Not "about 200 votes... By 152

----------


## SimpleName

> This is how I am now celebrating this great day for liberty!


Oh boy...I'm dying for a drink. No teasing.

----------


## bunklocoempire

So far from where we were.

I'm digging this!  _Liberty advanced_, it advanced!

Against all the bull, the message is getting through!

Get ready to double-time it.

Bunkloco

----------


## amyre

I know second isn't bad, but I'm disappointed.  Thanks to everyone on the ground for all the photos and updates.  You guys rock.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> What if Fox News was right and a bunch of Ron Paul supporters abandoned him at the straw poll because of his Iran debate comments?


Seeding doubts is the Devils greatest weapon.

----------


## sailingaway

> $#@! 200 votes I should have had my lazy ass calling even more people


I honestly think they'd reached saturation point.  There were too many active campaigns and too many calls. People were getting angry.  I honestly felt badly.  I hate that stuff myself.

----------


## helenpaul

it was a great  day.

----------


## mit26chell

*Ron Paul's Moment in Iowa*

_Ron Paul, to nobody’s great surprise, capitalized on his organizational depth and the unique enthusiasm of his followers to finish second — a close second — in the Ames Straw Poll. “People ask me if I’ve moved to the mainstream,” he says. “What has happened is that the mainstream has come in our direction. It’s not necessarily momentum for me personally, but for the philosophy of freedom.”_

nationalreview.com/corner/274549/ron-pauls-moment-iowa-kevin-d-williamson

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> i know what a douche. he just blabbed on about bach


maybe he was hypnotized by bachmann's continued use of the words "iowa" and "love"

----------


## Elwar

C-SPAN said that Ron Paul has some bragging rights here.

----------


## FlatIron

Im glad Fox at least respected and accepted Ron paul's second place

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

> We will need to work EVEN HARDER to win the next straw poll.


There's another one?!! I guess I'm going to take the next one way more seriously.

----------


## V3n

This is RIGHT were we want to be!  This is the pre-season kickoff - nobody want's to be FIRST going into the pre-season, because then they are only fighting the expectations laid upon them.  Don't peak too early.  New Ron Paul converts will see how close he is - will see how "electable" he is - this is not bad.  This is right where we want to be!

Let the media give the caveat to her win "only 150 votes" they will use this to dismantle her campaign not knowing it only boosts ours!  They can't talk about her win without our 2nd place!

----------


## ronpaulitician

I'm very happy with the result. A very clear second place. And with Bachmann winning, they won't just diminish the results. Victory would've been better, but Bachmann WAS leading the polls. Well worth the efforts, I think.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> 2011 Ames Straw Poll Results:
> Bachmann 4823
> Paul 4671
> Pawlenty 2293
> Santorum 1657
> Cain 1456
> Romney 567
> Gingrich 385
> Huntsman 69
> McCotter 35


where's Perry?

----------


## Royksopp

We would have KILLED for this last time around. We've come a long way, but there is still distance to travel.

----------


## erowe1

> What if Fox News was right and a bunch of Ron Paul supporters abandoned him at the straw poll because of his Iran debate comments?


Yeah, right. How many is a bunch? 50?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Fox News: "Michele Bachmann's win cements her front-runner status, if Paul won it would have rendered Ames irrelevant."

----------


## sailingaway

> Seeding doubts is the Devils greatest weapon.


I think yesterday everyone thought that number would carry the day.  This was supposed to have POOR attendance, remember?  And aside from Romney everyone was in 2000s before.

I still say Ron was the surprise coming out of this.  He almost won, without Randy Travis.

----------


## aravoth

this is good guys, with the media focusing on bachmann now she is going to get ripped to peices. Clearing us a path.

----------


## AmberH

152 I definitely should have had my lazy ass calling more people

----------


## justatrey

If anyone is wondering, normally they announce the vote totals. Of course, they couldn't this time because Ron did so well.

Here are the results being announced in 2007:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM5Lp0zIo9M

----------


## hellsingfan

> 2011 Ames Straw Poll Results:
> Bachmann 4823
> Paul 4671
> Pawlenty 2293
> Santorum 1657
> Cain 1456
> Romney 567
> Gingrich 385
> Huntsman 69
> McCotter 35


There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with this.. This totals to 15956 votes! There were supposedly almost 17K votes... Where are 1K votes?

----------


## sailingaway

> where's Perry?


Probably deciding if they can accept votes with an 'a'.

Or his people might have gotten themselves disqualified one way or another. Wouldn't surprise me in the least.

----------


## Epic

We lost by 150 votes, which is less than 1 percent.

----------


## anewvoice

Bachmann will implode during the debates with the renewed focus on her, Romney got damaged and Pawlenty may continue to dilute the status quo.

We're solidly in the win category here folks!  Smile!!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Without winning, this is the best possible outcome we could wish for. We're legitimized now. Bachmann's wheels will fall off soon, and we'll be the sole Liberty/Tea Party candidate vs. a couple establishment tools.

----------


## steph3n

> where's Perry?


104 people voted for Parry but Perry got 0.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with this.. This totals to 15956 votes! There were supposedly almost 17K votes... Where are 1K votes?


Write-ins.

----------


## aravoth

> There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with this.. This totals to 15956 votes! There were supposedly almost 17K votes... Where are 1K votes?


perry had over 700 write ins apparently

----------


## JTforRP

Go Chris Wallace!

----------


## Cap'n Crunk

If Romney had shown up, I guarantee we would have won.  Argh!!!

----------


## RM918

Wallace on our side!

----------


## r3volution

> Moderators, please note that the above user is calling other users names! 
> 
> Are you going to take action?
> 
> By the way, it's not over, but we will have to work even harder because we did not win.
> 
> Remember, if we come second place to getting the nomination, we will have to endure four more years of horror.


mods , are you going to allow some1 that has already been banned remain here while he is also mocking you in his SIG ?

----------


## nocompromises

> Laughing @ the negative n00bs.    2nd is awesome.   We have grown huge amounts since the last run.   
> 
> Tea Party takes 1st and 2nd spots.


Again, you are doing name calling, calling us nOObs. Moderators? Are you there?

I am not being negative. I am being realistic. This is not the end, but it is not a victory either.

We have to start WINNING straw polls like this one.

We need to work even harder next time so we can get FIRST place.

Will you be satisfied if Ron Paul comes second to getting the nomination?

----------


## wormyguy

Margin of victory, 152 votes

Votes designated  as "scattering:" 162

hmmm....

----------


## anewvoice

> There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with this.. This totals to 15956 votes! There were supposedly almost 17K votes... Where are 1K votes?


Very interesting, hmmmm

----------


## fcofer

Wallace is actually pumping Paul on Fox.

----------


## Ranger29860

holy crap chriss wallace not bashing paul ?

----------


## Fermli

finally some ****in talk about Paul on FOX news

----------


## blocks

thanks chris wallace

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

M. Bachmann: 28.55%
*Ron Paul:  27.65%*
T-Paw:  13,57%
Rick Perry: 3.62%
Mitt Romney  3.36%
Newt Gingrich 2.28%
Jon Huntsman 0.41% 
Thad McCotter: 0.21%

----------


## Aliangel

i like wallace downplaying bachmanns win

----------


## anewvoice

> Margin of victory, 152 votes
> 
> Votes designated  as "scattering:" 162
> 
> hmmm....


what exactly is a scattering?

----------


## The Magic Hoof

What was Wallace saying? I was out the room

----------


## AmberH

> I honestly think they'd reached saturation point.  There were too many active campaigns and too many calls. People were getting angry.  I honestly felt badly.  I hate that stuff myself.


All of the robo numbers I called and reached were almost all receptive.  I guess I got to satisfied with my self and thought I had did enough.

----------


## SimpleName

Chris Wallace weighing if the Bachmann win was a real success, comparing her to Paul's relatively small expenditure.

----------


## aravoth

> Wallace on our side!


what did he say?

----------


## erowe1

> There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with this.. This totals to 15956 votes! There were supposedly almost 17K votes... Where are 1K votes?


Perry got over 700, and he's not in that list.

----------


## bunklocoempire

C. Wallace with the *150* number... (fox)  Mentioned her media presence vs Paul's... it never gets weird enough


Bunkloco

----------


## sailingaway

> There is something SERIOUSLY wrong with this.. This totals to 15956 votes! There were supposedly almost 17K votes... Where are 1K votes?


Miscellaneous write ins? Mickey Mouse, Obama.... Ghoul....

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Oh my God, Fox News is again claiming Ron Paul supporters left him for Santorum because of his Iran debate comments and "152 votes, who knows what difference it made."

Starting to remember why I hate this channel.

----------


## V3n

MSM can't talk about Bachmann without talking about Paul.  This is where we need to be.  This is a WIN.  Donate NOW!

----------


## Michael Ingram

Great job by RP today. Bachmann is the one peaking early, not us.  In addition, this good performance will probably lead to an increase in credibility and and donations next month.

----------


## RP Supporter

This is a pretty good result. Bachmann's already fading. With the media now having to acknowledge her as the frontrunner in Iowa, the attacks against her will really start. Once things get out there about her having worked for the IRS, she'll be done for. I bet if this had been held  a week ago she would have won by alot more.

One thing's for sure: Either Bachmann or Paul will win Iowa. Romney's performance here was horrid, and Perry pissed the entire state off announcing the same day.

----------


## AlexMerced

THis is great, Bachmann gave over 6000 tickets and got a lot less votes while we gave 4000 tickets and got more.

We placed second which lends us legitamacy, if we won first it'd just be a bunch of media saying how ROn Paul always wins straw polls.

Ron Paul is still trending up in polls, and his performance on thursday while not instantaneouly winning over the country has gotten many to begin looking more into paul, as shown by his google trends.

We're trending up, so keep up the good work.

----------


## nocompromises

> mods , are you going to allow some1 that has already been banned remain here while he is also mocking you in his SIG ?


I have freedom of speech.

This is Ron Paul Forums, not Hitler's forums!

----------


## sailingaway

> Randy Travis barely beat Ron Paul


Because Ron has been giving it away for free for months....

----------


## ChiefJustice

> M. Bachmann: 28.55%
> *Ron Paul:  27.65%*
> T-Paw:  13,57%
> Rick Perry: 3.62%
> Mitt Romney  3.36%
> Newt Gingrich 2.28%
> Jon Huntsman 0.41% 
> Thad McCotter: 0.21%


Santorum got _less_ than McCotter?!?

----------


## Lucille

> *Ron Paul's Moment in Iowa*
> 
> _Ron Paul, to nobody’s great surprise, capitalized on his organizational depth and the unique enthusiasm of his followers to finish second — a close second — in the Ames Straw Poll. “People ask me if I’ve moved to the mainstream,” he says. “What has happened is that the mainstream has come in our direction. It’s not necessarily momentum for me personally, but for the philosophy of freedom.”_
> 
> nationalreview.com/corner/274549/ron-pauls-moment-iowa-kevin-d-williamson


So humble.  One reason why I love the guy.  

He's already won.




_Ain't born to lose baby,
I'm born to win,
I'm so slick baby, it's a sin,
It's a sin.

...If you bet on me, you've won._

----------


## Bruno

> where's Perry?


Perry 718

----------


## KingRobbStark

I consider this a big win. Congratulations everyone.

----------


## blocks

Two politicians in the same party could not be more philosophically opposed as Paul and Santorum. If you can jump from one to the other based on one issue, you're probably an idiot.

----------


## wgadget

> I'm very optimistic and pleased with the outcome. First would have been nice but I'll take a second any day.
> 
> This is going to motivate more supporters to fight harder for liberty! Let's keep up the good work and continue to make progress!!


Yes, a nice CLOSE SECOND...WOOT!    CONGRATULATIONS, fellow freedom-supporters!

----------


## libertybrewcity

how are you guys watching fox news? geezus!

----------


## specsaregood

This is what I have to say about an awesome 2nd place finish:

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:$25.00
Transaction ID: 302065XXX
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-13 17:5X:XX

----------


## apriori

I hate to be a bummer, but given that Romney and Perry were essentially non-factors in this straw poll, placing 2nd at Aimes means Ron is placing fourth in the presidential race. As much as it pains me to type this, Bachmann is now in 3rd. I need to borrow some of her pills...

----------


## pauliticalfan

*Santorum on C-Span saying he's the reason Paul lost. "I did a good thing for the party."
*
I want to punch him so bad.

----------


## SilentBull

This is good guys. Since Bachman won they can't dismiss the poll completely. And Ron got second so this is great. We will win the caucus! Bachman will disappear soon.

----------


## COpatriot

Faux Noise lies.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> This is almost better... since Bachmann wins the poll is taken seriously, which means so should Paul.


Exactly.

Listen up people...this IS GOOD.  Now the poll must be taken seriously, and RP only lost by 152 votes...a measly 3.2 percent (like the beer).

Yeah, yeah, a win would have been better, but the straw poll could have been dismissed almost immediately...now we are going to HAVE to be taken seriously...in all actuality, this race was a numerical tie between RP and MB...however symbolically, it is a huge win for RP and we did spend much less per voter than MB and didn't resort to cheap gimicks like having a country singer closed off from the crowd...

WIN!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2izAQbMuvQ

----------


## orenbus

This is exactly what I was talking about. Although It's great we got Ron got 2nd place we can't assume based on speculation that we will win these types of contests and overestimate our chances when it comes to primaries. We need to underestimate our chances to the point where we are doing a lot more work than what is actually needed to win. Imagine if some people knew ahead of time that it was going to be this close, I don't I just feel if we concentrate more on things like Buses, transportation, temporary housing, supplies, etc. It will have more of an impact on this campaign actually winning. We were talking about 200 people, when it comes to the early primaries we need to learn from this lesson and make sure we are prepared and under estimate our chances so that we can exceed expectations, including our own.

----------


## libertybrewcity

dailypaul overloaded right now.

----------


## Patrick Henry

I'm happy.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Candy Crowley on CNN just said this "adds juice" to Ron Paul's campaign!

----------


## rajibo

> Oh boy...I'm dying for a drink. No teasing.


Haha.  If you drive down to Philly, I'll buy you one.

----------


## wgadget

Always nice for the native Iowan to win...LOL

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron Paul trending on google just behind "rotator cuff" and "Tina Fey"

----------


## Inkblots

Yes, this is excellent news.  Remember what 538 said this morning? 

"Since the event began in 1979, the candidate winning the Iowa caucus has placed first or *second* in the straw poll every time."

----------


## r3volution

> I have freedom of speech.
> 
> This is Ron Paul Forums, not Hitler's forums!


sorry , that does not apply in a PRIVATELY owned forum , learn your rights .

----------


## anewvoice

> where's Perry?


Perry was 768 or around there

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Originally Posted by mit26chell  
> Ron Paul's Moment in Iowa
> 
> Ron Paul, to nobody’s great surprise, capitalized on his organizational depth and the unique enthusiasm of his followers to finish second — a close second — in the Ames Straw Poll. “People ask me if I’ve moved to the mainstream,” he says. “What has happened is that the mainstream has come in our direction. It’s not necessarily momentum for me personally, but for the philosophy of freedom.”
> 
> nationalreview.com/corner/274549/ron-pauls-moment-iowa-kevin-d-williamson







> So humble.  One reason why I love the guy.  
> 
> He's already won.


Yep.  + 1776

Bunkloco

----------


## erowe1

> Two politicians in the same party could not be more philosophically opposed as Paul and Santorum. If you can jump from one to the other based on one issue, you're probably an idiot.


Except they're both pretty strong social conservatives.

----------


## wgadget

> exactly.
> 
> Listen up people...this is good.  Now the poll must be taken seriously, and rp only lost by 152 votes...a measly 3.2 percent (like the beer).
> 
> Yeah, yeah, a win would have been better, but the straw poll could have been dismissed almost immediately...now we are going to have to be taken seriously...in all actuality, this race was a numerical tie between rp and mb...however symbolically, it is a huge win for rp and we did spend much less per voter than mb and didn't resort to cheap gimicks like having a country singer closed off from the crowd...
> 
> Win!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2izaqbmuvq


this^^^

----------


## wstrucke

> Again, you are doing name calling, calling us nOObs. Moderators? Are you there?
> 
> I am not being negative. I am being realistic. This is not the end, but it is not a victory either.
> 
> We have to start WINNING straw polls like this one.
> 
> We need to work even harder next time so we can get FIRST place.
> 
> Will you be satisfied if Ron Paul comes second to getting the nomination?


Chill out.  You've been here for what, seven months?  We all went through hell in 2008 -- coming in a *very* close second to someone who bought her votes is VERY good news.  She is just the latest trend, she *will* lose support in the coming months but we will continue to grow.  We can not fight with one another when there is so much more to do.

----------


## Inkblots

> *Santorum on C-Span saying he's the reason Paul lost. "I did a good thing for the party."
> *
> I want to punch him so bad.


Just close your eyes and think of the nonaggression principle

----------


## ProfNo

> If anyone is wondering, normally they announce the vote totals. Of course, they couldn't this time because Ron did so well.
> 
> Here are the results being announced in 2007:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM5Lp0zIo9M


That was the craziest part about the announcement. When they didn't say who got second, I knew it was Paul.  The announcer clearly doesn't like Paul, and later avoided questions about him.   Very sad. 

But the reality is 2nd was what we needed.  Any lower, and everyone would have thought this was a replay of last time around. Second makes people take Paul more seriously.  

Got to give Fox some credit; they are actually talking about Paul.  That never happened. before.

----------


## sailingaway

> Watch how they talk about Bachmann all night long.
> 
> I cannot believe a woman who voted for the Patriot and the bailouts beat us!


Randy Travis beat us.

But he won't be at the caucuses.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Lol.Thaddeus spent about 1k per vote.

----------


## ChiefJustice

> I hate to be a bummer, but given that Romney and Perry were essentially non-factors in this straw poll, placing 2nd at Aimes means Ron is placing fourth in the presidential race. As much as it pains me to type this, Bachmann is now in 3rd. I need to borrow some of her pills...


A. Romney/Bachmann votes will be diluted by Perry.
B. Bachmann is falling apart.
C. Romney is hiding underneath a shell.

----------


## Dianne

I actually believe this is a big win too !!!!     I am not totally satisfied with the delay in the tabulation, because I believe there was something going on for the delay....

I think Ron Paul kicked Mr. Bachmann's ass tonight... not sure about his submissive wife; but Mr. Bachmann is the boss so her opinion means nothing.

----------


## nocompromises

When is the next money bomb?

----------


## V3n

The LEFTIST media wants to destroy the frontrunner.. Let them destroy Bachmann.. because who's _this_ close?  RON PAUL BABY!

----------


## wgadget

I wonder if Scary Reverend Perry is happy with HIS poll results?

----------


## Mr Tansill

> 2011 Ames Straw Poll Results:
> Bachmann 4823
> Paul 4671
> Pawlenty 2293
> Santorum 1657
> Cain 1456
> Romney 567
> Gingrich 385
> Huntsman 69
> McCotter 35


See, no one actually gives a $#@! about Romney...

----------


## nocompromises

Could they have screwed us in the tabulation?

Did we have any representatives monitoring the tabulation?

Can we ask for a recount?

----------


## sailingaway

> That was the craziest part about the announcement. When they didn't say who got second, I knew it was Paul.  The announcer clearly doesn't like Paul, and later avoided questions about him.   Very sad. 
> 
> But the reality is 2nd was what we needed.  Any lower, and everyone would have thought this was a replay of last time around. Second makes people take Paul more seriously.  
> 
> Got to give Fox some credit; they are actually talking about Paul.  That never happened. before.


We're so close and it was a battle all day.  I mean it, Ron has been trending on google and twitter. No one cares about Perry.  There are two zillion stories about him and he still isn't trending.

----------


## anewvoice

Man, and I know this is sad, but it sure is nice to see Ron Paul ACTUALLY in the pictures this time, thanks for the other posters who reminded me of the Iowa and Nevada bs from '08.

----------


## lucky_bg

> No, we lost to Randy Travis.    2nd!!! is awesome!


+1

----------


## Agorism

That chairman refused to announce second place.

Who was that guy. We should fire him.

----------


## SimpleName

LOL! Ron got 3 times the votes Santorum got. MUAHAHAHA!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

POLITICO pushing RICK PERRY   miraculous showing and not on the ballot.... WRITE-INS  

POLITICO forgets PERRY sent people up to vote... call-ins on C-SPAN this morning stated they were going to Ames to write in Perry.

----------


## sailingaway

> Could they have screwed us in the tabulation?
> 
> Did we have any representatives monitoring the tabulation?
> 
> Can we ask for a recount?


I'm sure they didn't. Is it possible?  With voting machines it is always 'possible', but this is just a straw poll and fighting this would lose us the good will I frankly think we gained today.  Ron played it clean.  Let's keep it that way.

----------


## Original_Intent

It was a good outcome. I want to beat the crap out of Santorum claiming he took Paul down with the Iran argument.

This outcome was truly about as good as it could get, barring a unanimous vote for Paul.

I don;t think Bahmann will hold up mentally based on what I saw - I truly believe that she will have some kind of breakdown, or be exposed self-medicating, or something.

----------


## Bruno

I wanted first, but second is better in this case.

----------


## BUSHLIED

This is clearly a win for Paul as he only lost by less than 200 votes. My personal opinion is that there was fraud as was the case in other states where Ron was predicted to win etc...nevertheless, life goes on and the revolution marches on..we are stronger now. Bachmann is NOT going to do well come 2012. Now the real hard campaigning starts and this is what is going to separate the eventual winner from the losers. Three debates coming up and now the Paul campaign enters Phase 2...building campaign infer-structure in NH, NV, and SC...Ron brushing up on his debate performances...raising MONEY!!!

----------


## Ranger29860

wow fox is still giving paul credit about being a frontrunner

----------


## dusman

> This is exactly what I was talking about. Although It's great we got Ron got 2nd place we can't assume based on speculation that we will win these types of contests and overestimate our chances when it comes to primaries. We need to underestimate our chances to the point where we are doing a lot more work than what is actually needed to win. Imagine if some people knew ahead of time that it was going to be this close, I don't I just feel if we concentrate more on things like Buses, transportation, temporary housing, supplies, etc. It will have more of an impact on this campaign actually winning. We were talking about 200 people, when it comes to the early primaries we need to learn from this lesson and make sure we are prepared and under estimate our chances so that we can exceed expectations, including our own.


This is exactly why this is really good we came so close to 1st. I bet there are a lot of Iowans who are Ron Paul supporters that might feel a little bad for not making the trip, thinking it wouldn't make much a difference. Now everyone can see every little bit matters. This will make us more rigorous, so it doesn't happen again.

----------


## eok321



----------


## wgadget

Bachmann and ron paul have history on their side...fox news

----------


## Mr Tansill

> This is RIGHT were we want to be!  This is the pre-season kickoff - nobody want's to be FIRST going into the pre-season, because then they are only fighting the expectations laid upon them.  Don't peak too early.  New Ron Paul converts will see how close he is - will see how "electable" he is - this is not bad.  This is right where we want to be!
> 
> Let the media give the caveat to her win "only 150 votes" they will use this to dismantle her campaign not knowing it only boosts ours!  They can't talk about her win without our 2nd place!


+1

----------


## bunklocoempire

> *Santorum on C-Span saying he's the reason Paul lost. "I did a good thing for the party."
> *
> I want to punch him so bad.


...and a bad thing for the Country.  Atta boy.  Way to go Frothington.

(haven't examined the strategy)

 Bunkloco

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> See, no one actually gives a $#@! about Romney...


That's one of the most interesting things about the results. Romney didn't do close to  as well as I thought he would. I think this hurts him, even if the pundits don't.

----------


## amyre

> It was a good outcome. I want to beat the crap out of Santorum claiming he took Paul down with the Iran argument.
> 
> This outcome was truly about as good as it could get, barring a unanimous vote for Paul.
> 
> I don;t think Bahmann will hold up mentally based on what I saw - I truly believe that she will have some kind of breakdown, or be exposed self-medicating, or something.


Totally agree....Bachmann will self-destruct I think.

----------


## Agorism

What's the name of the guy who refused to announce Ron paul was second?

----------


## Valli6

> When they didn't say who got second, I knew it was Paul.


Same here.

----------


## rajibo

When is the next money bomb?

Now.

----------


## Aliangel

We won! Ron Paul always wins.

----------


## kill the banks

Wow ... virtual tie ... Ok next time we hire a top musical group ha ... we are gaining nationally in polls so dig in and fight !

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Huge hit to T-PAW... he's done. He spent a lot of cash, Minn movement failed, and at a distant 3rd.

Remember FOX, it's 152 votes, NOT 200

----------


## KramerDSP

TOP OF DRUDGE - Ron Paul close runner up!!!

----------


## puppetmaster

America loves an underdog!!......he we come

----------


## Lafayette

Bachmann still in her bus eating corn dogs and taking head ache pills?

----------


## libertybrewcity

> 


If that was on TV, it's beautiful they actually included Ron Paul

----------


## COpatriot

Fox

News

Propagandizes

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> *Santorum on C-Span saying he's the reason Paul lost. "I did a good thing for the party."
> *
> I want to punch him so bad.


Jealousy is never pretty, Rick.

----------


## dusman

It's strange seeing Chris Wallace walk on egg-shells now about how he treats Ron Paul.

Anyone getting that vibe?

----------


## nocompromises

I don't think second is better.

If we would have raised more money and did a bit more advertising, we could have won first place.

The good thing about this is that we now know that if we work hard, we can do well in straw polls!

----------


## SimpleName

Carl Cameron just called Ron Paul "iconic"...freaky.

----------


## anewvoice

They just described Ron Paul as iconic in Republican and Libertarian politics, on Fox, ICONIC!

----------


## RonPaulFever

Carl Cameron: "Ron Paul comes out of this hugely empowered"

----------


## libertybrewcity

Caucus WIN, here we come.

----------


## ChiefJustice

> TOP OF DRUDGE - Ron Paul close runner up!!!


Nice. Maybe it will hurt Bachmann. I know we thought we could compete for #1, but I bet a bunch of people thought Bachmann would win by quite a bit.

----------


## Ranger29860

wtf is going on at fox? they are backing off the paul bashing?

----------


## BuddyRey

Carl Cameron just gave us some _serious_ dap, praising the passion of Ron's followers and saying that Ron is now "empowered" by his virtual tie with Bachmann.

----------


## wstrucke

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	302066835
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-13 18:07:57

----------


## blocks

I'm starting to think some of you guys are right...if we would've won, Paul's victory would have got more negative spin than his close close second place finish.

----------


## nocompromises

When is the next money bomb?

We need to start organizing now!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Carl Cameron just called Ron Paul "iconic"...freaky.


Oops... here comes the ISOLATIONIST comments... Thanx FOX for pushing the GWOfFinancial Collapse and continued bombing

----------


## dusman

Yeah, second thinking this.. I think this helps us. Michele Bachmann was the assumed winner and she barely got by. This will be spun as weakness and strength for Ron Paul. The combination of that conversation might start causing some shifts here.

You can already start to hear that with Carl Cameron.

----------


## rajibo

> I don't think second is better.
> 
> If we would have raised more money and did a bit more advertising, we could have won first place.
> 
> The good thing about this is that we now know that if we work hard, we can do well in straw polls!


You are new here.  I appreciate you conviction, but your have NO IDEA how big this really is.

----------


## Razmear

Google news search of Ron Paul shows a lot of these headlines: 
Bachmann wins GOP 2012 test vote, Pawlenty third

Just got home from work, great job on a tight 2nd place win. 
eb

----------


## Chieppa1

Ron Paul is trending on twitter in the US.

----------


## SilentBull

Guys. Think about this. This might be better than first place. If he had won they would spent all their time discrediting the poll. Now they can't and when people see Paul getting second they'll know he is a serious candidate. We win!

----------


## RonPaulRules

I almost have to wonder if 2nd is better for Paul. It adds further legitimacy to his campaign. It avoids the MSM needing to downplay the importance of the poll. It keeps him from being the prime target at the moment. Everyone is going to be attacking Bachmann. Meanwhile Paul's support will continue to grow while he sticks to his message. And, let's face it, at the end of the day, it was a CLOSE second, so he's got the support out there.

----------


## wgadget

> I don't think second is better.
> 
> If we would have raised more money and did a bit more advertising, we could have won first place.
> 
> The good thing about this is that we now know that if we work hard, we can do well in straw polls!


You're coming off very trollish.  It's over...RP did GREAT.

----------


## specsaregood

> wtf is going on at fox? they are backing off the paul bashing?


They aren't stupid, they know it was Randy Travis that won the straw poll and he isn't running for president.

----------


## Matthew Zak

Bachman has a lot of support from Minnesota.......... just a few hours from the Straw Poll... she lured even more people with Randy Travis... she begged for votes and bragged about being from iowa... and she was on the cover of a plethora of magazines across the country. 

But a guy who is ignored as much as possible... from a state on the opposite side of the country... with no cheap gimmicks like Randy &^$#ing Travis... nearly won. Less than ONE PERCENT difference.

And now we can all watch Bachman fall.

----------


## rajibo

Is Ron Paul going to give a speech to his supporters?

----------


## civusamericanus

Keep 2007 in perspective, Huckabee got a huge bump from 2nd place, and he had roughly half of what Romney got. Ron Paul was only 153 votes from winning, so they can spin it all they want about 2nd place, but it is substantial. Heck McCain, was nearly about to fold his campaign in September of 2007, then the media pumped him, so he could compete with Romney and Huckabee, who kept up their momentum gained from their 1st and 2nd place wins at Ames. 

A lot can change in the next couple months, we still have a long way to go, in changing peoples minds about foreign policy. They're with Ron Paul on Fiscal issues, but we lose them on foreign policy. 

I suggest every meetup group nationwide, start working on our approach to talking to AVERAGE REPUBLICANS about Ron Paul's foreign policy. People need to hear facts on Ron Paul's foreign policy stance, *not THEORIES!* We must get better at our Foreign Policy Presentation, or Ron Paul won't have a chance. We have a lot of people starting to move in our direction, but we need to present Ron Paul's position, not our opinions. 

Keep in mind Ron Paul still won the silver medal, we still have time to get the gold!

Place	Candidate	Votes	Percentage
1	Mitt Romney	4,516	31.6%
2	Mike Huckabee	2,587	18.1%
3	Sam Brownback	2,192	15.3%
4	Tom Tancredo	1,961	13.7%
5	Ron Paul	1,305	9.1%
6	Tommy Thompson	1,039	7.3%
7	Fred Thompson	203	1.4%
8	Rudy Giuliani	183	1.3%
9	Duncan Hunter	174	1.2%
10	John McCain	101	0.7%
11	John H. Cox	41	0.3%

----------


## dusman

Consider this. That's approximately 9500 out of 17k that are very close to our positions. Michele Bachmann has probably a harder race in front of her than Ron Paul does. Once she starts to go.. we can capitalize on her support.

----------


## wgadget

> Oops... here comes the ISOLATIONIST comments... Thanx FOX for pushing the GWOfFinancial Collapse and continued bombing


Iconic doesn't HAVE to have bad connotations.  It's kinda like..Call RON PAUL when you want a Constitution-loving candidate!

----------


## Bruno

> This is exactly why this is really good we came so close to 1st. I bet there are a lot of Iowans who are Ron Paul supporters that might feel a little bad for not making the trip, thinking it wouldn't make much a difference. Now everyone can see every little bit matters. This will make us more rigorous, so it doesn't happen again.


This!

----------


## kill the banks

yes Ron Paul can win on the trend up !

----------


## Lucille

I think you guys are right about second place.  Had he won, it would have been dismissed due to his "loyal devotees."

----------


## RonPaulRules

Ron is trending on Google - http://www.google.com/trends

----------


## dusman

Yeah seriously.. I'm not seeing any potential negative spin they can create? I think this is really good.

----------


## bluesc

To all the people thinking this is negative: *Are you crazy?*

This is another case of people getting too hyped, expecting Ron to body slam American politics and take the throne overnight. 

This result is huge. Congrats to Dr. Paul, his campaign staff, and everyone here who put in so much effort for this result.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

152 votes / less than 1 percent. Ladies and gentleman, this is GREAT. 

The fact that were disappointed in a 2nd finish shows how far we've come.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> I don't think second is better.
> 
> If we would have raised more money and did a bit more advertising, we could have won first place.
> 
> The good thing about this is that we now know that if we work hard, we can do well in straw polls!


why are you so negative?

----------


## nocompromises

> You are new here.  I appreciate you conviction, but your have NO IDEA how big this really is.


This is not big. This is good. This is decent. But it is not GREAT.

Big would have been winning by a good margin.

One thing about this, is we know if we raise ALL of the money Ron Paul asks us to, we can WIN the next poll.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

BACHMANN bought this Caucus with Entertainment, Food, well Premeditated Plan. That pandering, almost begging to follow me to vote for me. All Talking points, no substance for the former haughty IRS Prosecutor 


FOX dumb broad comment, "Michele Bachmann gets the LION SHARE of votes, Ron Paul 2nd, and RICK PERRY picked up votes."

----------


## ItsTime

We Can Win The Nomination! Period. It is now ours to lose.

----------


## wgadget

> Bachman has a lot of support from Minnesota.......... just a few hours from the Straw Poll... she lured even more people with Randy Travis... she begged for votes and bragged about being from iowa... and she was on the cover of a plethora of magazines across the country. 
> 
> But a guy who is ignored as much as possible... from a state on the opposite side of the country... with no cheap gimmicks like Randy &^$#ing Travis... nearly won. Less than ONE PERCENT difference.
> 
> 
> And now we can all watch Bachman fall.



And she's been on a gazillion bazillion talk shows the past few days.....

----------


## r3volution

> why are you so pessimistic?


he has an ax to grind because he is still bitter about being banned

----------


## SimpleName

> 


lol. Funny positioning.

----------


## libertybrewcity

we will win the Iowa Caucus. Just wait.

----------


## MelissaCato

I think second is great, although I was in hopes of a first place. It's hard to compete with a native to Iowa and Randy Travis. So for the Revolution this is a hardy win beings only 152 votes.

Onward !! Ron Paul 2012 !!!

----------


## rajibo

> Ron is trending on Google - http://www.google.com/trends


He's been doing that all day.

----------


## ItsTime

> And she's been on a gazillion bazillion talk shows the past few days.....


Even _Fox news_ mentioned that Ron Pauls was "grassroots" and implied that Bachmanns was "media made" mentioning that she was on all the media there.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Estabment iz confuz?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...erials-tomorow

Donate $75 or more and I will send you a package! Time for more money

----------


## rajibo

> This is not big. This is good. This is decent. But it is not GREAT.
> 
> Big would have been winning by a good margin.
> 
> One thing about this, is we know if we raise ALL of the money Ron Paul asks us to, we can WIN the next poll.


Again, were you around during the 2008 campaign?  If you weren't, then you cannot possibly know.

----------


## dusman

We received more votes than Romney did last election season. Be very proud people

----------


## Patrick Henry

Could this actually put Paul above Bachmann in the polls in Iowa? I mean it was pretty much a tie.

----------


## Billay

Wiseass-Schultz calling Ron Paul far right fringe lol

----------


## SilentBull

BETTER THAN FIRST! perfect!

----------


## Mr Tansill

> i'm starting to think some of you guys are right...if we would've won, paul's victory would have got more negative spin than his close close second place finish.


yep^^^^^ this^^^^^

Remember, the news is propaganda...a close second is way more difficult to ignore...

----------


## V3n

Spontaneous Straw-poll-bomb.. Donate the percentage Ron Paul received in the Iowa Straw Poll.  He got 27.65% of the vote.  I'll start:

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$27.65
Transaction ID: 	3xx0xxxx4
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-13 18:14:19

----------


## Lucille

Bachmann can't draw any independent or democrat voters.  None of the others can either.  (Was that Gallup?  Rasmussen?)  Paul does and will.  If the GOP wants to make O Duce a one-termer, they need to nominate RP.  End of story.

----------


## Aliangel

we won

----------


## nocompromises

> why are you so negative?


I am not pessimistic.

I am realistic.

I think we can win the nomination, but we will not win it with second place finishes.

A second place finish is NOT bad, but it is NOT what we need.

We need to start willing straw polls with a big margin. We can do this now, but we need to work harder.

The fact is...

The mainstream media is against us.
The majority of Republican and Democrat politicians are against us.
The other candidates are against us.

Last time around, we saw how hard things were. The media brought out the stupid racist card and they played all sorts of stupid tricks. Do you remember how they played laughter in the debates when Ron Paul answered questions? Do you remember how they turned off his ear piece so that he could not hear questions? 

Things are going to get even worse for us now, because we are doing even better.

If you think they were unfair last time, they are going to be even WORSE this time.

The only way we are going to win this nomination, is if we work harder than ever before!

----------


## Bruno

Thanks again to Brenton for posting my pics, glad people enjoyed them!  

Can't believe all the people I met and talked to, what an awesome day for liberty!

----------


## afmatt

> Exactly.
> 
> Listen up people...this IS GOOD.  Now the poll must be taken seriously, and RP only lost by 152 votes...a measly 3.2 percent (like the beer).
> 
> Yeah, yeah, a win would have been better, but the straw poll could have been dismissed almost immediately...now we are going to HAVE to be taken seriously...in all actuality, this race was a numerical tie between RP and MB...however symbolically, it is a huge win for RP and we did spend much less per voter than MB and didn't resort to cheap gimicks like having a country singer closed off from the crowd...
> 
> WIN!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2izAQbMuvQ


Good post - puts it all in perspective, thanks

----------


## sailingaway

> They spent 4 million on this? Holy smokes! He better win.


I think Weigel is challenged by zeros.

----------


## dusman

Well we tripled our votes this time, basically. If that is any reflection of what happens around the country.. Paul is in very good position to become the shock-factor in this whole election. With a surprise nomination to Ron Paul.. man Obama would be hard-hit to outperform the media buzz Ron would generate.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Wave good bye to Little Paw

----------


## rajibo

> Spontaneous Straw-poll-bomb.. Donate the percentage Ron Paul received in the Iowa Straw Poll.  He got 27.65% of the vote.  I'll start:
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$27.65
> Transaction ID: 	3xx0xxxx4
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-13 18:14:19


I'm with ya brotha!


Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $27.65
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-13 18:23:2

----------


## libertybrewcity

I bet Bach spent at least 3 or 4 times what RP spent.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

CNN total black out of Ron Paul in their current segment., Talking all about Bachman, Perry, and Pawlenty so far

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

C-SPAN indicated we had less money on hand than Bachmann? How can that be?

----------


## sailingaway

> I am not pessimistic.
> 
> I am realistic.
> 
> I think we can win the nomination, but we will not win it with second place finishes.
> 
> A second place finish is NOT bad, but it is NOT what we need.
> 
> We need to start willing straw polls with a big margin. We can do this now, but we need to work harder.
> ...


There is no question that we can win every other straw poll from here to whenever, with the ONE challenge being the Presidency 5 in Florida.  That one, unless our guys can become delegates for still, has passed sign up dates.  

The others from here on out are not on the same scale as the Iowa straw poll, however, and the campaign may or may not want to do them.

----------


## tod evans

> Thanks again to Brenton for posting my pics, glad people enjoyed them!  
> 
> Can't believe all the people I met and talked to, what an awesome day for liberty!


Thanks for the pics!
An 18 y/o Glenfiddich toast to both you and the good doctor!

----------


## nocompromises

> You're coming off very trollish.  It's over...RP did GREAT.


The fact is that I'm not a troll, but I'm not going to go wild over non-victories.

If we would have won first place, I would be much more excited. I'm trying to get people to see cold hard reality. We can win the nomination, but it is going to be very difficult. We need to re-double our efforts. Things are going to get even harder now that we are a threat to the powers that be. If you think they played dirty last time, they are going to be even more unfair this time.

We can win the nomination, but we need to...

1) Start pushing the next money bomb now.
2) We need to start fundraising for the next straw poll now.
3) We need to start telling more and more people about Ron Paul.

----------


## sailingaway

> C-SPAN indicated we had less money on hand than Bachmann? How can that be?


Ron hadn't transfered from his congressional account before the end of the quarter but had another million and change there.  It may still be there, but if so, it is still available. 

They are essentially wrong, but whatever.

----------


## civusamericanus

The democrats are going to attack Bachmann even harder now. If she came in second they may have found Ron Paul to be the bigger threat. So there's the upside. Now Paul can focus on winning and Bachmann will have to focus on defending attacks. The Tea Party isn't going to like the government money that Marcus Bachmann got for his clinic. 

The attacks have already started, but now the Democrats will make sure everyone knows who Marcus Bachmann is, and when they google his name, it's going to get nasty.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Ron hadn't transfered from his congressional account before the end of the quarter but had another million and change there.  It may still be there, but if so, it is still available. 
> 
> They are essentially wrong, but whatever.


thanx... knew sumtin was up

----------


## sailingaway

> The fact is that I'm not a troll, but I'm not going to go wild over non-victories.
> 
> If we would have won first place, I would be much more excited. I'm trying to get people to see cold hard reality. We can win the nomination, but it is going to be very difficult. We need to re-double our efforts. Things are going to get even harder now that we are a threat to the powers that be. If you think they played dirty last time, they are going to be even more unfair this time.
> 
> We can win the nomination, but we need to...
> 
> 1) Start pushing the next money bomb now.
> 2) We need to start fundraising for the next straw poll now.
> 3) We need to start telling more and more people about Ron Paul.



We have been through this. there is a time and a place for 'hard cold reality' and NOW when people have worked very hard and have done exceptionally well, is not that time and place.  Save it for later.

----------


## brenton

> Thanks again to Brenton for posting my pics, glad people enjoyed them!  
> 
> Can't believe all the people I met and talked to, what an awesome day for liberty!


thanks for keeping us updated, it was fun. 

i don't know if second is better than first, but it being that close i think is very good for us.

----------


## nocompromises

I think that is a good idea.

I think we need to ask every supporter of Ron Paul in the country (that can do so) to donate $27.65

We need to spread it on Facebook and elsewhere.

We need to have every single supporter be able to say he or she donated $27.65!

----------


## dusman

Now it's being reported that Ron Paul received the 4th highest amount of votes ever for the Iowa Straw Poll.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

If Bachmann thought the Newsweek cover was bad, she better strap herself in. She just painted a target on her back -- the liberal media, along with Romney and Perry, are going to open fire now. We're used to it.

----------


## Agorism

> Now it's being reported that Ron Paul received the 4th highest amount of votes ever for the Iowa Straw Poll.


Maybe makes it sound like 4th place who knows.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> The democrats are going to attack Bachmann even harder now. If she came in second they may have found Ron Paul to be the bigger threat. So there's the upside. Now Paul can focus on winning and Bachmann will have to focus on defending attacks. The Tea Party isn't going to like the government money that Marcus Bachmann got for his clinic. 
> 
> The attacks have already started, but now the Democrats will make sure everyone knows who Marcus Bachmann is, and when they google his name, it's going to get nasty.


It's good to be NUMBER 2... always the secondary target

----------


## Original_Intent

seeing some good things saying on the media - such as "VERY strong showing for Congressman Ron Paul..." I'm shocked.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> I am not pessimistic.
> 
> I am realistic.
> 
> I think we can win the nomination, but we will not win it with second place finishes.
> 
> A second place finish is NOT bad, but it is NOT what we need.
> 
> We need to start willing straw polls with a big margin. We can do this now, but we need to work harder.
> ...


Bro, I agree with you that we will need to continue to work hard.  BUT, can you at least acknowledge the fact that FOX NEWS would have dismissed this poll outright if Ron had won?  Can you at least acknowledge that FACT and realize the impact that coming in 2nd, this close, is a statistical tie?  Can you acknowledge that?

What we needed was for FOX NEWS to not be able to debase a poll like they've done so often with all the online polls Ron wins...THIS IS THAT POLL...next time we will win.

----------


## opal

> Spontaneous Straw-poll-bomb.. Donate the percentage Ron Paul received in the Iowa Straw Poll.  He got 27.65% of the vote.  I'll start:
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$27.65
> Transaction ID: 	3xx0xxxx4
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-13 18:14:19


so um.. which donation site are we doing this on?  *cowers in ignorance*  it has been a while since I was here

----------


## dusman

Michele Bachmann does have a target on her back now. The TPTB will breath a sigh of relief that Paul didn't win.. but as soon as they start turning their focus on Bachmann.. it will work in our favor.

----------


## BucksforPaul

> so um.. which donation site are we doing this on?  *cowers in ignorance*  it has been a while since I was here


http://www.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## boneyard bill

The bad news is that Ron Paul didn't win. The good news is that result will not be bashed as just another straw poll. Paul's performance must be accepted as legitimate or else Bachmann's performance isn't legitimate either.

Bachmann performed below expectations at a time when she has already been sinking in the polls. Ron Paul performed above expectations even as his poll numbers have been climbing. No one has won the Iowa caucuses without finishing either first or seceond in the straw poll so Ron Paul emerges from this a legitimate contender to win Iowa. 

This isn't the outcome I was hoping for, but it is a good outcome.

Pawlenty is finished. He got less than half of what the top two got in spite of spending more money and campaigning far more heavily. Meanwhile he's sinking into the low single-digits in national polls. He's out of money, and who will contribute to him now considering how little he has accomplished with the money that he had?

Santorum is finished, but Santorum has been finished for a long time. He came close to Pawlenty only because Pawlenty performed so poorly. By his own admission he campaigned the state tirelessly and spend more time there than any other candidate, and yet he got about the same percentage of the vote that Ron Paul got in 2007 and RP hardly campaigned in Iowa at all that year.

Surprising that Romney that got fewer votes than Perry when Perry wasn't even on the ballot.

Gingrich has to be saying, "Thank god for Thaddeus McCotter." At least someone got fewer votes than Newt. Actually a huge surprise. Gingrich was in the high double-digits in national polls just a few months ago and did pretty well in the debate. How the mighty have fallen.

How is this going to affect the polls? That will be an important factor. Bachmann's slide in national polls will probably end simply because she will pick up votes from the losers. Pawlenty, Gingrich, Santorum, and Cain will probably fall even lower in national polls. Hopefully Paul will pick up some votes as well although he's already been doing as well as Bachmann lately. But Perry will probably pick up the lion's share of losers votes initially.

A Sarah Palin campaign is beginning to look untenable. Is she going to enter the Iowa campaign and further split the evangelical vote with Bachmann and Perry? That would just open the way for Romney or perhaps Ron Paul. Her delay has allowed others to gain momentum among her electoral base.

The race is essentially down to four people: Romney, Paul, Perry, and Bachmann. Of course, Huntsman is still in the race but, unlike Romney, he can't afford to let others gain momentum going into New Hampshire, and that's exactly what he's doing. You can double that for Gary Johnson.

----------


## kill the banks

stay constructive and polite on forums / talk shows ... raise the level of discussions ... it's still us vs neocons ... show the people of America we are good families that care and love liberty and true free trade ... If you're emotional or angry you will not be constructive so think with a greater philosophy of action

----------


## bluesc

I'm not going to believe that the media is going to continue giving fair coverage, we've done that way too many times before. Just gotta enjoy it while it lasts. 

Gotta say though, Drudge has been awesome today. Even after Bachmann won, Ron was at the top of the page.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> I am not pessimistic.
> 
> I am realistic.
> 
> I think we can win the nomination, but we will not win it with second place finishes.
> 
> A second place finish is NOT bad, but it is NOT what we need.
> 
> We need to start willing straw polls with a big margin. We can do this now, but we need to work harder.
> ...


It really just sounds like YOU are the one against us.

----------


## RonPaulFever

> The bad news is that Ron Paul didn't win. The good news is that result will not be bashed as just another straw poll. Paul's performance must be accepted as legitimate or else Bachmann's performance isn't legitimate either.
> 
> Bachmann performed below expectations at a time when she has already been sinking in the polls. Ron Paul performed above expectations even as his poll numbers have been climbing. No one has won the Iowa caucuses without finishing either first or seceond in the straw poll so Ron Paul emerges from this a legitimate contender to win Iowa. 
> 
> This isn't the outcome I was hoping for, but it is a good outcome.
> 
> Pawlenty is finished. He got less than half of what the top two got in spite of spending more money and campaigning far more heavily. Meanwhile he's sinking into the low single-digits in national polls. He's out of money, and who will contribute to him now considering how little he has accomplished with the money that he had?
> 
> Santorum is finished, but Santorum has been finished for a long time. He came close to Pawlenty only because Pawlenty performed so poorly. By his own admission he campaigned the state tirelessly and spend more time there than any other candidate, and yet he got about the same percentage of the vote that Ron Paul got in 2007 and RP hardly campaigned in Iowa at all that year.
> ...


Brilliant assessment!

----------


## opal

> http://www.ronpaul2012.com/


ty..  I went there a didn't see the ticker.. thought I was at the wrong site.. my bad

----------


## orenbus

> The others from here on out are not on the same scale as the Iowa straw poll, however, and the campaign may or may not want to do them.


It makes sense that the official campaign may or may not want to do other straw polls going forward because of their size and coverage in comparison to the Iowa straw poll.

*If we want to focus on something substantial we should be concentrating now on the Iowa Caucus and the New Hampshire primary as well as the other early primaries. Specifically organizing GOTV and getting signs and Ron Paul's name out there in those early states by busing people in on the weekends to do the needed work in order to win!*

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> The race is essentially down to four people: Romney, Paul, Perry, and Bachmann.


Romney and Perry haven't gone through a thorough vetting process yet, either. Their numbers are based on governorship and name recognition alone. Once their dirty laundry starts getting aired, their support will slip. Once the distinction is drawn boldly between grassroots and establishment, I think it will slip further.

----------


## boneyard bill

Doesn't Drudge have a colleague who is close to the Romney campaign? If Drudge is playing up Ron Paul, it could be because he wants to play down Bachmann. However, I'm not convinced that Ron Paul wouldn't be a bigger threat to Romney in New Hampshire than Bachmann is.

----------


## Lucille

Amount: 	$27.65
Transaction ID: 	3xx0xxx2
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-13 18:44:38

----------


## orenbus

> The fact is that I'm not a troll, but I'm not going to go wild over non-victories.
> 
> 
> We can win the nomination, but we need to...
> 
> 1) Start pushing the next money bomb now.
> _2) We need to start fundraising for the next straw poll now._
> 3) We need to start telling more and more people about Ron Paul.


NO WE DON'T NEED TO START FUND RAISING FOR THE NEXT STRAW POLL.

We need switch gears now to actually win the first primaries and caucuses, the straw poll season is over. Now it's time to actually do the real work needed in order to win.

----------


## Lucille

RON PAUL KICKS ASS!!!!!!




> Ronnie did it. He came in 2nd place in the Iowa straw poll, just 152 votes less than Bachman. Get onboard before it’s too late. Watching the FOX News morons’ jaws drop was worth the price of admission. They can’t ignore him anymore. Donate to his campaign. Buy a yard sign. Buy bumper stickers. Join his campaign...

----------


## rajibo

> Amount: 	$27.65
> Transaction ID: 	3xx0xxx2
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-13 18:44:38



You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille
With four hungry children
And a crop in the field
I've had some bad times
Lived through some sad times
But this time your hurtin' won't heal
You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille

That's a dedication for your dedication.

----------


## boneyard bill

> Romney and Perry haven't gone through a thorough vetting process yet, either. Their numbers are based on governorship and name recognition alone. Once their dirty laundry starts getting aired, their support will slip. Once the distinction is drawn boldly between grassroots and establishment, I think it will slip further.


Romney went through the 2008 campaign so I would imagine that most of the dirt on him has already been dug up. Perry is another matter and Texas politics, especially on the Democrat side where Perry used to be, is notoriously dirty. But we don't really know if Perry can handle the intellectual rigors of a national campaign quite aside from the ethical ones.

It's like Herman Cain. What's behind the glittering image? Turned out to be another glittering image.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I just posted a separate thread in the MEDIA SPIN section

check this $#@! out... frigin POLITICO

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Don't want to be a downer, but if we all spent a few more minutes making calls- we could of ID'd 152 more supporters. 

NOT TAKING ANYTHING AWAY FROM THIS MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENT THOUGH

----------


## Lucille

> You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille
> With four hungry children
> And a crop in the field
> I've had some bad times
> Lived through some sad times
> But this time your hurtin' won't heal
> You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille
> 
> That's a dedication for your dedication.


LOL... Thanks!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Don't want to be a downer, but if we all spent a few more minutes making calls- we could of ID'd 152 more supporters. 

NOT TAKING ANYTHING AWAY FROM THIS MAJOR ACCOMPLISHMENT THOUGH

----------


## Roxi

msnbc praising RP now! Saying "virtual tie" and "less than 1% difference"

----------


## canadian4ronpaul

> I just posted a separate thread in the MEDIA SPIN section
> 
> check this $#@! out... frigin POLITICO


WTF! why is the whole god damned world against us!?!?!

----------


## WD-NY

> Amount: 	$20.12
> Transaction ID: 	302071427
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-13 18:48:29


The least I can do in support of today's fantastic showing.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Palin "results are not a surprise. It was going to be Bachman or Paul"

----------


## hellsingfan

Has RP been on any show after the results.. Or any comments from him?

----------


## Mr Tansill

> I just posted a separate thread in the MEDIA SPIN section
> 
> check this $#@! out... frigin POLITICO


...the propaganda machine...ignore, ignore, ignore...

----------


## ChiefJustice

> Has RP been on any show after the results.. Or any comments from him?


Was about to ask the same thing.

----------


## kpitcher

I am curious, how did colbert's Rick PArry write in do - or did they just put those in rick perry's column?

----------


## BrunswickGuy

> WTF! why is the whole god damned world against us!?!?!


Because you are endangering the status quo.
And it will get worse now that the good doctor is in spitting range of a majority. Brace yourself, stand strong and keep fighting. 

And hey, I am on the other side of the world and for you. Rock on!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> i am curious, how did colbert's rick parry write in do - or did they just put those in rick perry's column?


rick army = 3%

----------


## blocks

> stay constructive and polite on forums / talk shows ... raise the level of discussions ... it's still us vs neocons ... show the people of America we are good families that care and love liberty and true free trade ... If you're emotional or angry you will not be constructive so think with a greater philosophy of action


This.^

----------


## blocks

Huckabee: "Congresswoman Bachmann, who won in a very substantial way"

----------


## Kevin_Kennedy

Huck just said Bachmann won substantially.  Umm...

----------


## ChiefJustice

> Huckabee: "Congresswoman Bachmann, who won in a very substantial way"


$#@! Mike Huckabee.

----------


## mac_hine

Ron Paul #5 on Google Trends... No other Straw poll participant even in the top 10.
http://www.google.com/trends

Suck on that Crazy eyes.

----------


## Agorism

Anger

----------


## Darin

> Has RP been on any show after the results.. Or any comments from him?


Just checked MSNBC, CNN, and FoxNews. Fox is the only one covering it... CNN and MSNBC are back to their regularly scheduled programming of Unsolved Mystery and Prison Gang shows, respectively.

Huckabee's show is on Fox right now. He said he's going to have Bachmann and Pawlenty on, but Pawlenty called and cancelled, so now he gets more time with Bachmann he said! I don't remember who else he said he's going to have on, but don't remember hearing Paul.

- Darin

----------


## tfurrh

Michelle has no chance of winning the nomination. The front runners now are Paul, Perry, and Romney. The cool thing is Perry and Romney will split the establishment vote. We just have to double our efforts in spreading the Ron Paul message.

----------


## DanielF17

Bachmann's rule: No vote, no Randy Travis



http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0811/61282.html

----------


## sailingaway

> Bachmann's rule: No vote, no Randy Travis
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0811/61282.html


  So cool.

----------


## robert9712000

so i wonder how many of the bachman votes just wanted to see randy travis

----------


## kill the banks

should be illegal

----------


## parocks

> This is not bad, but it is not good either.
> 
> This is not a victory.
> 
> Bachmann will be seen as the front runner now.
> 
> If we had won, we could be the front runner.
> 
> We will need to work EVEN HARDER to win the next straw poll.



Well, I guess we can only lose to Bachmann, but would beat everyone else.

Something about Bachmann does not say "unstoppable juggernaut"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> so i wonder how many of the bachman votes just wanted to see randy travis


this is a good one




> CSPANJNKY   individual sovereign                                                       
> 
> 
> 
> *Bachmann reportedly bought 6000 tickets for supporters -- 20% of whom apparently didn't bother to use them.* @cspanwj
> 
> 1 minute ago

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Huck just said Bachmann won substantially.  Umm...


Remember the argument between Huck and Ron back in the '07 debates?  Don't expect any love from him.

----------


## svobody

Just read an article with Huckabee saying Ron shouldn't be allowed to run as a Republican due to his Iran views. When asked whether he would vote for him, he chuckled and said I don't think I"ll ever get the chance.

That should tell you all you need to know about that clown

----------


## parocks

> but that's with a randy travis incentive.


Wasn't Bachmann born in Iowa?

----------


## svobody

"Former George W. Bush advisor Matt Dowd said the results show that the field is wide open in Iowa and elsewhere, especially since Ron Paul -- "a pro-drug, apologize-to-Iran guy who could never win the nomination" -- finished such a strong second.

"Nobody is in that strong a position, and Paul can't win. So people are going to have hungry ears to listen to Perry," said Dowd, who was Bush's pollster and a top advisor in the 2000 and 2004 campaigns."

the spin starts NOW!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Wasn't Bachmann born in Iowa?


 Yeap, first 12 years of her life in Iowa.  Bachmann said, "Everything she's learned in life, was in Iowa."

----------


## kill the banks

I guess if all is fair this gives the nod to Randy Travis for her VP selection

----------


## Aratus

two pages away from 200 pages  ^if she wins the nod she might^

----------


## wgadget

> wasn't bachmann born in iowa?


yes.

----------


## wgadget

> "Former George W. Bush advisor Matt Dowd said the results show that the field is wide open in Iowa and elsewhere, especially since Ron Paul -- "a pro-drug, apologize-to-Iran guy who could never win the nomination" -- finished such a strong second.
> 
> "Nobody is in that strong a position, and Paul can't win. So people are going to have hungry ears to listen to Perry," said Dowd, who was Bush's pollster and a top advisor in the 2000 and 2004 campaigns."
> 
> the spin starts NOW!


Sorry, I've heard all from Perry I care to hear.

----------


## sailingaway

> Sorry, I've heard all from Perry I care to hear.


lol!  They're desperate.  Perry isn't the least bit worried about Bachmann, but Ron keeps him up nights.

----------


## tfurrh

> lol!  They're desperate.  Perry isn't the least bit worried about Bachmann, but Ron keeps him up nights.


Undeniably true. They had to get Perry in, because Mitt wasn't cutting it.

----------


## kill the banks

neocon spin ... better to ignore it and their babble and just beat them at their own game

----------


## Roxi

> Yeap, first 12 years of her life in Iowa.  Bachmann said, "Everything she's learned in life, was in Iowa."


 so shes learned nothing since she was 12?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> neocon spin ... better to ignore it and their babble and just beat them at their own game


Well, beating them at their own game would be to have our own attack dog biting the ass of their guy.

----------


## wgadget

For 200 pages.

----------


## Ranger29860

Rand is on hannity

----------


## wgadget

Ummm...I SAID...200 PAGES.

----------


## wgadget

Where is RON?

----------


## Bruno

Page 200!

----------


## svobody

Politico has a hell of an article up
http://www.politico.com/news/stories...325_Page2.html

That's the second page, oops

----------


## Mr Tansill

> Just read an article with Huckabee saying Ron shouldn't be allowed to run as a Republican due to his Iran views. When asked whether he would vote for him, he chuckled and said I don't think I"ll ever get the chance.
> 
> That should tell you all you need to know about that clown


I think I heard this first on this forum, and I don't want people to forget it:

"Mike Huckabee is a machine for turning pie into HOT AIR."

----------


## rajibo

Good for Thad!

@ThadMcCotter Thaddeus McCotter
Congratulations to my colleagues Michele Bachmann for winning & Ron Paul for finishing 2nd in 2011 Iowa Straw Poll. #gop #tcot #Tmac2012

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> I think I heard this first on this forum, and I don't want people to forget it:
> 
> "Mike Huckabee is a machine for turning pie into HOT AIR."


Who signs HUCKABEE's PAYCHECK?

The Huckster 7 figure salary is the reason why he did not run... same goes for Palin.  After their bellies/wallets are full, then they'll run.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> Who signs HUCKABEE's PAYCHECK?
> 
> The Huckster 7 figure salary is the reason why he did not run... same goes for Palin.  After their bellies/wallets are full, then they'll run.


Yep, FOX NEWS.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Page 200? It's only page 50 for me..you know you can change your settings to see more posts per page.

----------


## libertybrewcity

2000 post !!!

----------


## josh b

2000th post!

crap you suck libertybrewcity!  so close...

----------


## inibo

> Huckabee: "Congresswoman Bachmann, who won in a very substantial way"





> Presidential candidate Michele Bachmann won todays Iowa Republican Party Straw Poll with 4,823 votes.
> Ron Paul, the Texas Congressman, finished second, just 152 votes behind.
> http://www.radioiowa.com/2011/08/13/...wa-straw-poll/


152/4823*100 = 3.15%

Oh. yeah, that's substantial alright.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> 2000th post!
> 
> crap you suck libertybrewcity!  so close...


You can have it if you want

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron Paul 2012 trending on google right now

----------


## KingRobbStark

> Ron Paul 2012 trending on google right now


Ron Paul's in style.

----------


## inibo

> Ron Paul's in style.


He's catchin' on, I'm tellin' ya...

----------


## wgadget

> 152/4823*100 = 3.15%
> 
> Oh. yeah, that's substantial alright.


Nah.  Shouldn't it be 152/16892 x 100 ?  Which comes out MUCH MUCH SMALLER.

I don't have my calculator with me.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Ron Paul 2012 trending on google right now


When we gets above LeBron levels... then the WOW FACTOR hit the Planet!

----------


## wgadget

> Ron Paul 2012 trending on google right now


Trending #3, to be specific!

----------


## Mahkato

*Bachmann wins Iowa straw poll -- decisively*




> In a presidential race scrambled a few hours earlier by the entry of  Texas Gov. Rick *Perry*, the results of the Republican straw poll in Ames,  Iowa, Rep. Michele *Bachmann* convincingly blew away her eight  competitors Saturday.
> 
>  Of the 16,892 votes cast during the day-long convention/carnival, * Bachmann* received 4,823 votes, edging out Texas Rep. Ron *Paul*, who  received 4,671. Former Gov. Tim *Pawlenty* came in third with fewer than  half of the votes for *Bachmann*, garnering 2,293.
> 
>  In a contest that had been cast as a head-to-head battle between  Minnesota's two very different candidates, the results showed  that *Pawlenty*'s big-bucks tortoise strategy over the past two years  wasn't able to surmount *Bachmann*'s zippity hare-like strategy that has  made her the new media's political figure of the week. For all of  *Pawlenty*'s careful groundwork, the obvious grassroots enthusiasm for  Bachmann was too much to overcome.
> 
>  In a quadrennial poll that is essentially a fundraiser for the  Hawkeye State's GOP and has come to wield an inordinate amount of  influence in Republican presidential politics. Although rarelly  predictive of the party's eventual nominee, the poll has had the ability  to drive candidates out of the race.
> 
>  Pundits in recent days said that *Pawlenty*'s survival depended on a  strong showing in the poll, that unless he came in the top three  finishers, his campaign was finished. There was no immediate reaction  from the *Bachmann* campaign, but *Pawlenty* told the Associated Press that  "we have a lot more work to do. We are just beginning and I'm looking  forward to a great campaign." 
> ...


Granted, this is a Minnesota paper so they're more interested in the Minnesota candidates, but come on.

----------


## wgadget

> *Bachmann wins Iowa straw poll -- decisively*


Somebody needs a good dictionary.  

"BLEW AWAY?"   Huh?

----------


## trey4sports

> I am not pessimistic.
> 
> I am realistic.
> 
> I think we can win the nomination, but we will not win it with second place finishes.
> 
> A second place finish is NOT bad, but it is NOT what we need.
> 
> We need to start willing straw polls with a big margin. We can do this now, but we need to work harder.
> ...





+rep when you're unbanned

----------


## josh b

> You can have it if you want


Nah you were faster so you win.

----------


## parocks

> This is exactly what I was talking about. Although It's great we got Ron got 2nd place we can't assume based on speculation that we will win these types of contests and overestimate our chances when it comes to primaries. We need to underestimate our chances to the point where we are doing a lot more work than what is actually needed to win. Imagine if some people knew ahead of time that it was going to be this close, I don't I just feel if we concentrate more on things like Buses, transportation, temporary housing, supplies, etc. It will have more of an impact on this campaign actually winning. We were talking about 200 people, when it comes to the early primaries we need to learn from this lesson and make sure we are prepared and under estimate our chances so that we can exceed expectations, including our own.


I'd like a serious debate on this as well.  I'd like to talk about what worked and what didn't.  Not really this thread necessarily.  

Would our own rock concert, separate from the straw poll, but close enough to bring in bodies, would that have helped?  We discussed this idea, but it appeared that the consensus was "too risky".  Many ideas were shot down as too risky.

I'm not going to say that our outcome was any worse than it would've been if we had pulled out all the stops.  I would've enjoyed a 1st place finish more than the close 2nd we got.  So my pleasure level is below where it would've been.  A close 2nd is great.  If we did the concert, or the festival, bringing in the very demographic where we're strongest - young, male, independent, and transporting them to the straw poll, we probably could've picked up 152 votes from that.

The risk of a local paper trying to get us, by paying close attention to every word every rock band said on stage was thought to be too great.  

Whatever votes we could've got from there were irrelevant.  Because it's possible that someone on stage at the grassroots event could have sworn.  And in fantasy land (where some of us live) a singer in a rock band swearing is a very big news story, and it's just too risky to attempt.

Now, many think that we lost because we were beat by BETTER MUSIC.  We were assured that a grassroots rock concert was unecessary, because the official campaign had it covered.  

I'm pleased with the results.  Bachmann won't be there in 2012.  Which means we're first.  The results also say "Iowa loves Tea Party".  Bachmann and Paul 1 and 2, Those 2 candidates, the tea party candidates, with 56% of the vote.   No establishment RINO did at all well.  Pawlenty, with no competition on the ground from Romney, did nothing.

Tea Party Is Strong - is the real message coming out of Iowa.

----------


## inibo

> Nah.  Shouldn't it be 152/16892 x 100 ?  Which comes out MUCH MUCH SMALLER.
> 
> I don't have my calculator with me.


I'm just talking about the spread between them.  I guess when you do it the other way 152/16892 x 100 = .89%  

If I remember my learnins' right, that's what they call _statistically insignificant_.

----------


## svobody

Look guys, Bachmann ain't $#@!. True story. If you want to talk "unelectable", she defines it. People will remember her for country music and ranting about Obama. They will remember RP for talking about peace, the value of human life, and reclaiming our freedoms. I predict a lot of team Bachmann ends up on Team Paul when she inevitably flames out.

----------


## parocks

> Michelle has no chance of winning the nomination. The front runners now are Paul, Perry, and Romney. The cool thing is Perry and Romney will split the establishment vote. We just have to double our efforts in spreading the Ron Paul message.


palin

----------


## parocks

> "Former George W. Bush advisor Matt Dowd said the results show that the field is wide open in Iowa and elsewhere, especially since Ron Paul -- "a pro-drug, apologize-to-Iran guy who could never win the nomination" -- finished such a strong second.
> 
> "Nobody is in that strong a position, and Paul can't win. So people are going to have hungry ears to listen to Perry," said Dowd, who was Bush's pollster and a top advisor in the 2000 and 2004 campaigns."
> 
> 
> 
> the spin starts NOW!


 Gardasil Rick Perry is "pro-drug" as well.  In fact, he forces you to take those drugs.

----------


## sailingaway

> I'd like a serious debate on this as well.  I'd like to talk about what worked and what didn't.  Not really this thread necessarily.  
> 
> Would our own rock concert, separate from the straw poll, but close enough to bring in bodies, would that have helped?  We discussed this idea, but it appeared that the consensus was "too risky".  Many ideas were shot down as too risky.
> 
> I'm not going to say that our outcome was any worse than it would've been if we had pulled out all the stops.  I would've enjoyed a 1st place finish more than the close 2nd we got.  So my pleasure level is below where it would've been.  A close 2nd is great.  If we did the concert, or the festival, bringing in the very demographic where we're strongest - young, male, independent, and transporting them to the straw poll, we probably could've picked up 152 votes from that.
> 
> The risk of a local paper trying to get us, by paying close attention to every word every rock band said on stage was thought to be too great.  
> 
> Whatever votes we could've got from there were irrelevant.  Because it's possible that someone on stage at the grassroots event could have sworn.  And in fantasy land (where some of us live) a singer in a rock band swearing is a very big news story, and it's just too risky to attempt.
> ...


I think the meme they play when Ron wins is that he 'bought' it. It is NEVER true, but they say it.  I think it is terrific that this time Bachmann LITERALLY bought it 



and Ron didn't.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> palin


Palin will not come in.

----------


## wgadget

> I'd like a serious debate on this as well.  I'd like to talk about what worked and what didn't.  Not really this thread necessarily.  
> 
> Would our own rock concert, separate from the straw poll, but close enough to bring in bodies, would that have helped?  We discussed this idea, but it appeared that the consensus was "too risky".  Many ideas were shot down as too risky.
> 
> I'm not going to say that our outcome was any worse than it would've been if we had pulled out all the stops.  I would've enjoyed a 1st place finish more than the close 2nd we got.  So my pleasure level is below where it would've been.  A close 2nd is great.  If we did the concert, or the festival, bringing in the very demographic where we're strongest - young, male, independent, and transporting them to the straw poll, we probably could've picked up 152 votes from that.
> 
> The risk of a local paper trying to get us, by paying close attention to every word every rock band said on stage was thought to be too great.  
> 
> Whatever votes we could've got from there were irrelevant.  Because it's possible that someone on stage at the grassroots event could have sworn.  And in fantasy land (where some of us live) a singer in a rock band swearing is a very big news story, and it's just too risky to attempt.
> ...


Nah...Everything was perfect.  If you would've hired a big name band, people would be saying what we're saying about Randy Travis.  Better to win a razor-close second on RP's own merits.  Just my opinion.

----------


## wgadget

There are some real kooks on some websites who were actually putting ROMNEY in the winner's circle.  I had to LOL.

----------


## trey4sports

well let's just resolve to win the caucus.

----------


## Simon

"In war-Christian Iowa, for Ron Paul to virtually tie Michele Bachmann for #1 is a clear victory. Indeed, for Ron to do this well just a few days after telling the truth about Iran, and outraging every neocon, is thrilling. They can't stand the Peaceful Libertarian, and they especially can't stand the resonance his views on economics, war, and freedom is achieving among Republicans and all people. This was a red-letter day for liberty." ~ Lew Rockwell

----------


## wgadget

> "In war-Christian Iowa, for Ron Paul to virtually tie Michele Bachmann for #1 is a clear victory. Indeed, for Ron to do this well just a few days after telling the truth about Iran, and outraging every neocon, is thrilling. They can't stand the Peaceful Libertarian, and they especially can't stand the resonance his views on economics, war, and freedom is achieving among Republicans and all people. This was a red-letter day for liberty." ~ Lew Rockwell


I ♥ Lew Rockwell.

----------


## libertybrewcity

That would be funny if Sarah Palin announced her candidacy tomorrow effectively nulling and voiding the s*** out of Bachmann's win

----------


## Badger Paul

This has been a great day and great victory. Remember, anyone who has finished in the top two has gone on to win the caucus. We are well on our way!

----------


## georgiaboy

This. is. awesome.  A near victory, with the rest of the candidates trailing by much a much further distance.

Tea Party takes first and second place.  Hey, Establishment status quo, we're here, and we're coming to take our country back.

@speciallyblend, where's the song for this thread?

----------


## libertygrl

> "Former George W. Bush advisor Matt Dowd said the results show that the field is wide open in Iowa and elsewhere, especially since Ron Paul -- "a pro-drug, apologize-to-Iran guy who could never win the nomination" -- finished such a strong second.
> 
> "Nobody is in that strong a position, and Paul can't win. So people are going to have hungry ears to listen to Perry," said Dowd, who was Bush's pollster and a top advisor in the 2000 and 2004 campaigns."
> 
> the spin starts NOW!


The Neo-Con/Israeli Lobby are so freaking out right now, they're going to be needing Depends.  We are on the verge of turning their entire NWO/Military Industrial Power upside down.  "There's nothing more powerful than an idea whose time has come!"

----------


## pfarley

Oops, I forgot to post my "Spontaneous Straw Poll Bomb" donation earlier.  Whoever started this.. great idea!!

$27.65 in honor of 27.65%  http://www.ronpaul2012.com

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$27.65
Transaction ID: 	30xxx8xx4
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-13 20:12:20

----------


## Badger Paul

_"What if Fox News was right and a bunch of Ron Paul supporters abandoned him at the straw poll because of his Iran debate comments?"
_
Then they never were RP supporters to begin with.

----------


## webaform

Dr. Paul is right on Iran.  It is just difficult to overcome the irrational fear that the herd is feeling about some magical future attack. The rational fear is that the country cannot afford a global empire.  These wars are destroying the middle class.  Also, killing people is highly questionable morality.  It seems you would need a credible threat to life and not just menacing words of hatred.  It is amazing that Dr. Paul will be the anti-war candidate.

Good job Grassroots!  Congratulations on your victory today.  There are plenty of good opportunities ahead.

----------


## FA.Hayek

great job today; a great win! let's all donate a little something to the campaign to show Dr. Paul our appreciation for all of his hard work; after all, this revolution is just getting started!!!

----------


## trey4sports

> great job today; a great win! let's all donate a little something to the campaign to show Dr. Paul our appreciation for all of his hard work; after all, this revolution is just getting started!!!


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Monday-Aug.-15
Pledge!

----------


## AmberH

Damn! If Randy Travis can pull off an Iowa Straw poll win then Ron Paul needs to name him as his Vice President.

----------


## SilentBull

> seeing some good things saying on the media - such as "VERY strong showing for Congressman Ron Paul..." I'm shocked.


Which is why we ended up in he best slot. This couldn't have been scripted better than this.

----------


## parocks

> I think the meme they play when Ron wins is that he 'bought' it. It is NEVER true, but they say it.  I think it is terrific that this time Bachmann LITERALLY bought it 
> 
> 
> 
> and Ron didn't.


What you're saying is entirely true.  I haven't seen it remarked upon all that much.  It'll be interesting to see if anyone in msm points out that the bachmann travis combination gave her the victory.

I think that we should recognize that free music can and does work.  Aren't we saying that's why Bachmann won - good free music?

See my sig.

----------


## parocks

> _"What if Fox News was right and a bunch of Ron Paul supporters abandoned him at the straw poll because of his Iran debate comments?"
> _
> Then they never were RP supporters to begin with.


Or, at the same time, he got twice as many new supporters as old ones he lost.  He wouldn't have held on to those supporters very long if they had massive disagreements on foreign policy, at least not this early in the process.  A lot of Republicans are going to have to accept a foreign policy they don't prefer if Ron Paul is the nominee.

----------


## parocks

> This has been a great day and great victory. Remember, anyone who has finished in the top two has gone on to win the caucus. We are well on our way!


Only top 4 finishers have won the nomination.

That means Bachmann, Paul, Pawlenty, Santorum.

----------


## wormyguy

> Only top 4 finishers have won the nomination.
> 
> That means Bachmann, Paul, Pawlenty, Santorum.


McCain finished last in 2007.

----------


## kylejack

I don't know, I think Ron Paul could have worded an Iran answer better.

One thought is:
"Well with all of this jingoism that we've been expressing against Iran, it doesn't surprise me if they want to acquire a nuclear weapon.  That's why we've got to put a stop to this. Be open with nations, talk with them, trade with them, but don't threaten invasions against a nation that we actually instigated a coup on in 1953."

----------


## Dianne

Who was the write in candidate?    Cspan was saying this morning, Romney got less votes than a write in candidate; which was a disgrace.

----------


## Zarn Solen

Perry?

----------


## Bruno

Yes, the write-in was for Perry.  There was a big enough effort for it.  Our camp got some of the Rick Perry kids to work our dunk tank with Ron Paul shirts, though, if you didn't catch that.  They had a blast.   

Romney doing so poorly should really be a bigger story.  If your supporters don't vote for you now whether you "campaign" for the straw poll or not, how do you expect them to do so later?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Sorry, I've heard all from Perry I care to hear.


You'd better invest in some ear plugs, then.

From another thread:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...66#post3467166



> Perry is coming in with a ton of support, I  think.  Even "Time" was praising him. [...] I was flipping through the  issue that's supposed to hit stores next and they had a lengthy article  on Perry, how he's the heart of the Tea Party, how religious and  conservative he is, and how he's running because of his wife and because  the country needs him; you know, because he never wanted the power that  comes with that position anyway.  It made me want to puke.

----------


## Fredom101

I don't have time to go thru 200 pages but I'll just add my comment at the risk of repeating others:

This was an AMAZING showing for Paul. In 2007 he got something like 3% I think, 5th place, and it was discouraging because we were pushing for name recognition and the media still didn't cover him. Who cares about Bachman? The media may have her on top today but drop her like a hot tamale tomorrow. RP is not relying on media coverage, it's about the ideas. Anyone who thinks he "lost" here is sadly mistaken. This was a HUGE victory.

----------


## libertybrewcity

This was such an epic thread. You guys are so awesome.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I don't know, I think Ron Paul could have worded an Iran answer better.
> 
> One thought is:
> "Well with all of this jingoism that we've been expressing against Iran, it doesn't surprise me if they want to acquire a nuclear weapon.  That's why we've got to put a stop to this. Be open with nations, talk with them, trade with them, but don't threaten invasions against a nation that we actually instigated a coup on in 1953."


This, in so many words, is what he said.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

Is this the longest thread in the history of RPF? Not even I read all of it.

----------


## kylejack

> This, in so many words, is what he said.


Yes, but he added that Iran should be able to get a nuke.  True or not, I don't think it was necessary to add that.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

For anyone who was there, I'm wondering: are there any undecided people who come to these things, or was everyone pretty much there as part of one camp of another?

----------


## clackforronpaul

Ron Paul!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXAf97RL_Sw

----------

